# How To - Audi TT Mk2 Reverse Camera Installation



## SwissJetPilot

This is really a very straight forward DIY project and doesn't require a lot of technical skill, so don't be put off just because the wiring diagram looks a bit complicated. As long as you have the right equipment (RNS-E with RFSL), hardware (Reverse Camera, Video Media Module, 12-V relay, etc.) access to VCDS for re-coding and some basic wire splicing skills, you should be able to do this job in about 4-5 hours depending on your level of skill and experience with these kind of projects.








*NOTE* - Since this post is getting a bit long in the tooth some of the links may no longer work. So you may have to do a bit of on-line research for some of the parts which are suggested for this mod.

[smiley=stop.gif]  * VERY IMPORTANT!!!*

The first thing you need to do is to verify your RNS-E unit is capable of accepting a reverse signal. To do this, you'll need to pull out the RNS-E so you can check the label on the top of the unit.

*1.)* Be sure to check the ID tag on the top of your RNS-E unit (see pictures)

*a.)* If you have "C: Ext Control Connector: 2. *RFSL*" the screen will auto-switch to the camera view when the RNS-E is turned on and reverse gear is selected. (RFSL is German for *R*ück*f*ahr*s*ignal*l*eitung or Reversing Signal Cable)

*b.)* If you have "C: Ext Control Connector: 2. *N.C*." your unit is *NOT* capable of auto-switching. In this case, you will have manually select the [Media] / [CD/TV] button on the front panel in order to see the camera view.


















*c.)* If you have an RNS-E that is not the original factory unit for your car (e.g. second hand from eBay or some other re-seller, etc.) there's a possibility that it does not have RFSL even if the label says it does. There have been reports of 'fake labels' and the RNS-E unit doesn't actually have the RFSL circuitry. Please see the link below for more information. If your unit is suspect, check the trouble shooting section on Page 33 for how to test if it the unit has RFSL capability or not.

[smiley=book2.gif] *Warning to anyone buying RNS-E on eBay*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1283849

*2.)* This project requires access to a *VCDS* in order to code the RNS-E to recognize the reverse camera. However, if you don't have one, you can always have a local garage or a friend who has a VCDS do the code change for you. It doesn't matter if you have it done before or after you've installed the camera hardware, just as long as it's done as noted here in the VCDS Controller. See Page 2.

*3.)* If you have a pre or early 2007 model, your license plate lights may have screw-holes as shown below. Unfortunately the camera recommended for this project will not fit into this opening. Also, this particular camera is getting more difficult to find and can be stupid expensive. So you may want to go with a different camera. See page 40.

*NOTE* - There are a lot of cameras on the market listed as applicable for the TT, but few actually fit the TT license plate light opening as well as the Candid version. Look carefully at the picture below of the factory TT (8J) license plate light and the Candid reverse camera. The overall dimensions are exactly the same and it even takes the OEM lamp. If you buy a camera that's not like this one, it may not fit properly or the design may result in reduced light to the licence plate. Here's an open box review of the Zemex camera I ordered from Amazon which is exactly like the Candid camera.

[smiley=book2.gif] *Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Reverse Camera - Open Box Review*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1575921

*REVERSING CAMERA WITH OPS*

For anyone who wants to tackle this project, there's a great post by MT-VS for installing an OPS (Optical Parking System) and reverse camera from an Audi R8 system, which includes a reversing camera with moving guidelines as well as reverse parking and parallel parking modes.

[smiley=book2.gif] *Reversing camera with OPS*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1921981

[smiley=book2.gif] *How to: Retrofit front parking sensors with OPS*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &hilit=OPS









*PARTS LIST & QUICK REFERENCE LINKS -*

Here's a parts list and wiring diagram for the reverse camera installation project by ReTTro fit. For anyone using the KunSet multimedia adapter, please see post on page 18 of this thread which includes a modified wiring diagram and KunSet source (- thanks Poder!)

*1.) Media Adapter

a.)* Adapter Universe ® Multimedia Interface Adaptor IMA RNS-E Symphony 3 TV Video Cable
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Adapter-Univers ... ideo+Cable

*b.)* Ampire video converter module -
https://www.ampire.de/RL-RNSE.htm?Sessi ... SE&p=15087
Note - this unit is more "plug-and-play" and does not require splicing into the Block D connector.

*2.) RNS-E Removal Keys (x4)*
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Audi-Headunit-R ... s+%28x4%29

*3.) Male-to-male Audio Video AV Extension Cable

a.)* Standard RCA extension -
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Heavy-Phono-Ext ... +extension

*b.)* RCA Male Jack Adapters - useful for Roadsters or where routing the RCA Jack is difficult -
Sourcingmap® Adapter Lautsprecher-RCA-Kabel auf AV Cinch-Stecker, 10 Stück : Amazon.de: Elektronik & Foto

*4.) 10 meters, 2-core black/red, 12-V Extension Wire*
Used in conjunction with the RCA Male Jack Adapters for easier routing of the RCA connector - http://www.amazon.co.uk/METERS-BLACK-EX ... s=12V+wire

*5.) Wire connectors

a.) *3M Splice Connectors - industry standard.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/SPLICE-SCOTCH-C ... connectors

*b.)* T-Tap Connectors - For small gauge wires, as found with those in this project, the "T-Tap" connectors are really easy to use and provide a solid, reliable connection -
(UK) https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wire-Connector ... B07DK6GVL8
(USA) https://www.amazon.com/Alightings-Conne ... B017FT5G4S

*c.)* Heat Shrink Self-Solder Butt Splice Connectors
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1846569

*6.) Fused On/Off 4-Pin Relay 12V 30A Normally Open Contacts *
Recommended to provide "clean" non-PWM 12-V power signal to the camera. Note - If you can't find a relay with the fuse built-in, you can use a standard 4-Pin relay and add an 30A in-line fuse between the battery and relay (Pin-30).

*a.)* Relay -
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Fused-4-Pin-Rel ... B00I9E8WRM

*b.)* In-line fuse -
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cocar-Electron ... B01J1NAISU

*7.) Repair wire for Quadlock - Audi P/N 000 979 034E*
Audi factory part only

*8.) Cloth electrical tape*
Identical to OEM tape found in wiring harnesses. Much better than the plastic electrical tape -
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Cloth-Tape-TES ... B01554NGG0

*9.) Reverse Camera (may also advertised for Audi A4L, A1, Q5) Model Number: 86-852, Brand: CANDID

NOTE* (27/03/2021) If the links below are no longer good, try a Google search for "*Reverse Camera for Audi A4L, A1, Q5*" or "*Candid Model Number 86-852*" -


https://www.carnaviplayer.com/reverse-camera-for-audi-a4l-a1-q5-tt-p-645




Waterproof Car Rear View backup Camera Special for audi A4L/A5/Q5










Skoda, 129,00 €


AMPIRE Rückfahrkamera für Audi A4 8K (OEM-Sofitte)




wibutec-shop.com





Note that the camera shown in this write up will replace the LEFT license plate light. If your camera arrives with the camera on the left side of the assembly, then use it to replace the RIGHT license plate light. The point is to install it so the camera is closest to the vehicle center-line.

*10.) Optional - VCDS/VAGCOM *
To order a VCDS check with Ross Tech in the USA - Ross-Tech: Home
For those here in Europe, the Ross Tech HEX-V2 connectors and cables are available on Amazon.de and Amazon.co.uk

https://www.amazon.de/HEX-V2-Ross-Tech- ... =ross+tech
https://www.amazon.co.uk/HEX-v2-Version ... =ross+tech

*NOTE* - At the time of this writing, it's not known if it's possible to make the required code change with an OBD-2 device; (e.g. OBDeleven, Carista, etc).

*11.) Piggy-Back Fuse Accessory Tap*
If you need to tap power off the fuse block for the media adapter, here's some information on how to install a piggy-back fuse tap correctly -

[smiley=book2.gif] *FAQ - Adding a Piggy-Back Fuse Tap & Fuse Locations*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849573

*12.) Roadster Wire Routing and Panel Removal *
Routing the wires is a bit more of a challenge with a Roadster. You'll need to remove the trunk liner, route the wires through the rubber 'hose' grommet on the left side of the deck lid (page 31), and then run the wires from the trunk, through the bulkhead, under the door sill, up the driver's kick panel and across to the RNS-E.

These links will show you how to remove the trunk deck liner and the rear seat panel. Everything else comes out pretty easily. Just be sure to check for broken or missing clips before you re-install the panels.

[smiley=book2.gif] *How To - Audi TT Mk2 Roadster Trunk Lid Panel Removal *
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1600266

[smiley=book2.gif] *How To: Audi TT Mk2 Roadster Seat Rear Panel Removal*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1600258

[smiley=furious3.gif] *TROUBLE SHOOTING GUIDE -*

A summary of problems and fixes related to this project can be found here (page 32)
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9025767

For anyone with a RNS-E screen that's starting to look bad because the anti-glare coating is coming off, here's a DIY to solve the problem -

[smiley=book2.gif] *How to: Audi TT Mk2 (8J) RNS-E Screen Anti-Glare Repair*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1777249

[smiley=speechless.gif] *ALTERNATE REVERSE CAMERA OPTIONS -*

If you find yourself without an RNS-E or if yours doesn't have RFSL, there are a couple of aftermarket options for a reverse camera. One is a dash mounted version, the other is a mirror kit that fits over the OEM mirror. Both are discussed here -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9048737

For anyone interested in how to, or how not to, install a reverse camera for an Xtron headunit, here's a post by 'John 949' you may find helpful -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1883329

*UPDATE* - If the recommended camera is not available, you can retrofit the OEM light assembly with any no-name reverse camera as shown in this new DIY -

[smiley=book2.gif] *DIY - Retrofit OEM License Plate Light & Reverse Camera*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2004707









If you have access to a 3D printer, I've designed a reverse camera mounting plate similar to the Motormax design. You can read more about it, and download the STL file in this post -

[smiley=book2.gif] *Mk2 Forum 3D Printing Post - Latest Projects*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 9#p9455819


----------



## ReTTro fit

Parts required..........

Firstly you require a media interface for the video signal to be transferred to the rns-e

I used this one ( approx £80 )









http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1471722213

Secondly, you need your camera, DOUBLE check fitment as a lot out there are advertised to fit TT but they don't 
( I found out the hard way as mine doesn't fit properly so now buying another )
If you notice mine has a slot either side, this is incorrect for a mk2 tt 
You need one with the single slot on one side









Some cameras come with a composite lead and a power plug but I'd advise you also source your own to either extend or replace due to nature of the install.

Composite lead, also know as phono or RCA,
A 5mtr one is more than enough but better to be to long 









A packet of scotch locks









Some power cable for power from rear light to number plate light ( 3m - 4m ) any low volt twin core cable can be used 
Example, 10amp 12v cable









Another single core cable ( 5m ) is required for the switching process, from camera to rns-e ( 5m )
Again, any low volt cable would be suitable

1x repair wire to add to your quadlock loom for the switching process









Basic install........

I'm not going to tell you the best place to run your cables etc etc as some of you will know which panels come off easy etc etc and you'll probably want to run them your own way

So here's basically what has to be done.....

Inner Boot panels off, remove number plate light, connect number plate loom to led loom on camera

Now you need a power feed from your reverse light to the camera 
On my car ( 2010 ) my reverse light was blue/black pin 6 on the back of the light and obviously the thick brown for earth 
This will provide power to the camera every time you select reverse

Signal / video...... 
From the camera to the rns-e you need to run the composite lead along with a switch feed ( 12v )

Once you've ran your cables to the stereo you need to join a repair to the end of your 12v switch feed, this needs to then be added to
BLOCK "C" 
PIN "2"
This is labeled RFSL on your rns-e, this pin recognises a 12v feed from the reverse light and switches the screen over to the camera

Next you connect the composite lead to the media interface ( yellow plug )

Now to connect the interface to the rns-e, plug in the 32 pin block, your then left with 4 wires, power, Earth, can high and can low 
These need to be spliced to your quadlock loom

Power ( +12v ) block "D" pin "15"
Ground ( - ) block "D" pin "12"
Can high = block "D" pin "9"
Can low = block "D" pin "10"

You now need vagcom to code the car 
Go into 
37 NAVIGATION 
10 adaptation 
Drop down box 
Select reverse cam
Change from 0 to 1 
Save

If you've coded correctly and all your powers and canbus connections are correct now press the media button on the rns-e and select source, you should now see the option for "TV" 
Select reverse gear and you should now see all your tools from the install scattered all over your drive behind your car ! Lol 
Test your unit by selecting radio and put your car in reverse, it should auto switch the screen over

This is a fiddly install due to the cable runs but at £80 for a interface and about £30 for a camera it's a very cheap diy job 
Companies charge over £700 for what is basically exactly the same results

Hope you enjoyed it

Here's a few pics of where I ran my cables 
In the boot lid, once tested all the cables can be zip tied to the existing loom









The tricky part !!!!!! Going through the rubber gaitor






























Once your into the car roof then the hard work is over, I went over my roof and down the left front pillar and behind glovebox


----------



## ReTTro fit

this is my new camera i found on the web, it was listed as a new A4 and Q5 please make sure you do your homework when buying a camera as lots of sites list it as fitting a TT but it took me 3 attempts before getting correct fitment
this is offset so allows use of your existing bulb or led and centralizes the picture better


----------



## ReTTro fit

heres a view of the label on a RNS-e, showing RFSL on pin 2 block C


----------



## ReTTro fit




----------



## ReTTro fit

You can use the reverse light feed for power aswell as the switch feed 
Or you can power the camera direct from the battery and use the reverse light as switch feed only etc

All depends on how you want the install etc 
Also depends on camera voltage requirements as it is common to get flicker on the screen, some have said its down to the canbus but it isn't, it's down to under voltage at the camera 
I found the best way to combat that ( only found out by having 3 different cameras )
Was the relay option, that way the camera & the switch on the rns-e is getting maximum voltage

So...... 
From battery to a 4 pole relay








Then from the reverse light to the relay 
This then allows the reverse light feed to switch the relay to allow the direct battery feed to pass through, giving maximum voltage

This isn't necessary but will depend on how picky your camera is as the reverse light doesn't chuck out full 12 volts, in fact it worked better when all the lights were on

Just a heads up mate incase your camera is sensitive to the voltage


----------



## ReTTro fit

And a pic of the distance of the first green marker


----------



## ReTTro fit

tttony said:


> The repair wires are across brands VAG part numbers and so it maybe cheaper to order them from a Skoda dealer. LOL
> 
> This is a useful link to VAG connectors, housings etc.
> http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/Catalogues ... dipins.pdf


----------



## ReTTro fit

Finally a big thankyou to swissjet for a quality drawing, thank you


----------



## temporarychicken

Really professional and comprehensive!


----------



## riiiiiich

As my RS+ didn't come with anything I'd love to retrofit this. Alas I'm not the most practical person with this kind of stuff so I am a bit cautious about tackling this kind of thing...


----------



## ReTTro fit

RS+ or tdi mate, it was never an option for a TT 
Have a go yourself, it's only clips and wires

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bhoy78

Great write up, sure to be one of the more popular mods, hopefully will be added to the knowledge base


----------



## brittan

bhoy78 said:


> Great write up, sure to be one of the more popular mods, I see it's already been added to the knowledge base


I corrected that for you . . . . . . :wink:


----------



## K3GNM

brittan said:


> bhoy78 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great write up, sure to be one of the more popular mods, I see it's already been added to the knowledge base
> 
> 
> 
> I corrected that for you . . . . . . :wink:
Click to expand...

What a great write up and thanks, something I'd love on mine... But far not tackle!


----------



## Sophus

First of all, thank you both for this excellent write up. Very helpful indeed!

I would like to add a bit to what you have written. It may go some way to explain the problems some have with powering their camera. Audi and other newer VAG cars use PWM (Pulse Width Modulation). That means that the power to your reverse light "flicker" on/off or fluctuates. Many reverse cameras will not operate under such conditions and may show black screen or flicker/stripes etc. It is not due to low voltage it is the erratic power due to use of PWM. 
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duty_cycle

You can check this by trying the camera with ignition on and engine off. It will likely work as normal. 
Once you start the engine it will likely operate erratically with a lot of disturbances or not operate at all.

If you use the relay method, the power will effectively be smoothed out by the reaction time of the relay and the reverse light power is only used for switching the relay, not driving the camera.

I don't know if all TTs come with PWM or only some newer. Possibly they all have it.

I would therefore recommend the relay method as your starting point.


----------



## GoldenToque

Has anyone else attempted this Mod since this great write-up was posted?

Had a 2012 q5, now have a 2015 and both have/had the backup camera... It's the only real thing I missed on my 13 tt roadster. I was excited to see that someone had attempted this. But my wiring skills are limited to having replaced speakers on my jeep years ago, and wiring my house. 
Now that I think about it, I did wire up a cigarette lighter in the glove box of that jeep for always on power too... So this should be a price of cake... Right?

Main concern is running the wiring in the roadster, as through the ceiling is not an option.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Easy in a roadster mate, through the boot, through the rear bulkhead and down the side of the sills

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## GoldenToque

Where's the "boot"? ;-)


----------



## ReTTro fit

GoldenToque said:


> Where's the "boot"? ;-)


The big empty thing behind you that you put your shopping in ! Lol

I think your knackered ! Lol

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## GoldenToque

Nope... Canadian. Not knackered... But is that similar?


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Bonnet and Boot? Seriously? At least "trunk" for the rear makes sense since that's where the "trunk" (luggage) was stored on the old carriages during horse and buggy days.

But Bonnet...that makes no sense. Can one of you well informed Brits please explain?


----------



## brittan

The term 'boot' apparently dates back to the days of horse drawn transport but the origin of 'trunk' is a bit later.

_In the case of the English "boot", the origin is that in the 18th and 19th centuries, the coachman used to sit on a locker where he could store, among other things, his boots. For this reason, this was termed the "boot locker" and after a while an additional compartment situated at the rear of the coach was used, also called for the same reason the "boot" (for short)._

_As for the American "trunk", well it should suffice to look at all the classic cars designed in the post WWI era, for which trunks were mounted at the rear end.
In this affluent era, cars from manufacturers like Duisenberg, Cord, Buick, Lincoln were all competing for high end customers and these trunks featured many compartments for plates, whiskey flasks and all the paraphernalia needed to go for a picnic. Some cars (mainly coupés, or "roadsters") had special compartments for golf clubs._


----------



## brittan

The term 'bonnet' seems to come from the use of the word to mean a metal cowl or covering such as for a fireplace and perhaps resembling a bonnet (lady's hat tied under the chin) in shape.
In Scotland, bonnet is a man's cap usually brimless although many use the word for any type of hat.

How about other terms?

*Dashboard: * This term also dates back to horse drawn days and was originally the piece of timber mounted horizontally in front of the coachman specifically to protect him from the mud etc. flying up from the hooves of the horses. The word dash can mean splatter and, of course, a long thin piece of wood is a board.

*Wings:* The dashboard on carriages/coaches can have extension pieces attached extending out horizontally, to further protect the people on the coach from mud etc. These extension pieces were called wings.

I think I've digressed. Deletion is available on request.


----------



## bhoy78

I feel that I have learned something today!

Boot sounds so much better than trunk!

anyway here's a wee pic of my Scottish bonnet :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Quick over view of the VCDS coding to enable the reverse camera -

[37 Navigation] --> 
[Adaptation - 10] --> 
at the [Rear View Camera] option, Select "Channel" [ 04 ]
Change the "New value" from [ 0 ] to [ 1 ] by clicking on the [Up] button
[Save]
.


----------



## malstt

Great mod, would love this on mine !


----------



## cdj3.2

Hi, fitted the this mod, however having problem which I think is due to my rnse not having RSFL for block c pin 2, It called up N.C
When Engine running screen is blank and no buttons work, but can hear the radio.

Anybody with suggestion!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Won't work with pin C2 being N.C

What do you have selected on "source "

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## cdj3.2

ReTTro fit said:


> Won't work with pin C2 being N.C
> 
> What do you have selected on "source "
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Thanks for the confirmation, thought that would be the issue. Think it comes up on the dash as av1.

I've now reset everything back via vcds ie no reverse camera. Rnse works fine and in source now have TV, but obvious no reverse camera. Wish I had known about the pin c2 before hand, lesson learned, bought reverse camera and interface :-(

Anyone willing to change there Rnse with me, one that has RFSL.


----------



## IC_HOTT

'almost' ready to install . . .

however, ReTTrofit, can I check with you re pins on D for power?

The multimedia adaptor i got shows ground on 12 but permanent 12v on 15 - not 16 as your above post shows.
Ive researched all over for D pin diags and all show 12 as K31 ground and 15 as K30 12v positive. eg . . .









What do you have 15 and 16 as on your RSNE

Also I have got a wireless camera so dont need to feed video from back to front but I need to power the wireless receiver at the front for video i/p to RSNE from a 12v reverse source, any ideas :wink: or i will have to feed 12 reverse from back to front afterall :roll:

cheers for any help


----------



## ReTTro fit

Your absolutely right mate 
Pin 15 is 12v
Pin 12 is gnd

My mistake, post edited

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

If you tell me the year of your car or which CEM you have I can tell you which pin on the CEM is the output for the reverse light, then you could take it from there rather than the back of the car

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Here you go mate 
If you have the later CEM ( 3 x 52 pin ) 
The reverse light feed is :
Block A pin 28

If you have the earlier CEM 
Block B pin 1

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Do you have a link to the site you bought the new reverse camera from Lea ?

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## IC_HOTT

ReTTro fit said:


> Here you go mate
> If you have the later CEM ( 3 x 52 pin )
> The reverse light feed is :
> Block A pin 28
> 
> If you have the earlier CEM
> Block B pin 1
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


cheers, I'll check and note on here for others to relate to


----------



## ReTTro fit

gogs said:


> Do you have a link to the site you bought the new reverse camera from Lea ?
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


Not anymore Gordon, it was a while ago 
But I'm sure there was a link posted on here somewhere at the time

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Ok thanks anyway

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

It needs to be the offset type mate else the camera picks up the boot lip

Plus the offset type allows full number plate light









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Found it, ordered it 
Thanks Lea

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

You wanna put a link to the site on here mate for others

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Oh and by the way, there handed mate

The one in the pic has cam on the left so that would go in the drivers side plate light

My cam is on the right so it goes in the left plate light 
It's the way there angled so that the pic is centralised on the screen

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Link below for the reverse camera seller, did you get an option to choose left or right? I didn't see that option, guess it wont matter 
Best buy all the other bits now

http://www.smartauto24.com/reverse-camera-240/audi-241/

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

No I didn't get an option mate, it's just I came across a lot of them when doing mine

That link is the exact one I got mate

http://www.smartauto24.com/reverse-came ... 60qhpo30i5

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## IC_HOTT

ReTTro fit said:


> If you tell me the year of your car or which CEM you have I can tell you which pin on the CEM is the output for the reverse light, then you could take it from there rather than the back of the car


by the way, its a March 2013 TDi, really useful, thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

IC_HOTT said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you tell me the year of your car or which CEM you have I can tell you which pin on the CEM is the output for the reverse light, then you could take it from there rather than the back of the car
> 
> 
> 
> by the way, its a March 2013 TDi, really useful, thanks
Click to expand...

Then the reverse light feed is :
Block A pin 28

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Perfect thanks

Will this media connector do the trick ?

eBay item 201353131785

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Thanks Lea, all parts now ordered 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## barry_m2

gogs said:


> Perfect thanks
> 
> Will this media connector do the trick ?
> 
> eBay item 201353131785
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


Exactly the one I ordered last week, just waiting for it to arrive


----------



## IC_HOTT

cdj3.2 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Won't work with pin C2 being N.C
> 
> What do you have selected on "source "
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation, thought that would be the issue. Think it comes up on the dash as av1.
> 
> I've now reset everything back via vcds ie no reverse camera. Rnse works fine and in source now have TV, but obvious no reverse camera. Wish I had known about the pin c2 before hand, lesson learned, bought reverse camera and interface :-(
> 
> Anyone willing to change there Rnse with me, one that has RFSL.
Click to expand...

AAAARRRGGGHH :?

damn - got everything together, prepared the looms and all only to find my c2 is n/c too!!!

How chuffing annoying [smiley=bigcry.gif]

my car is march 2013 and date on RSNE is 11/2012 so surprised!


----------



## barry_m2

gogs said:


> Perfect thanks
> 
> Will this media connector do the trick ?
> 
> eBay item 201353131785
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


This is the one I bought and it arrived a couple of days ago. Only thing is, I'm not sure which of the two wires twisted together are CAN high and CAN low?


----------



## ReTTro fit

It won't hurt it if you get them the wrong way round, if it doesn't work just swap the over

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Check the Coding with VCDS for the RNS-E signal for TV -*

EDIT - I've expand upon Lea's comment in a later posting to explain how this works for anyone unfamiliar with changing codes in VCDS modules. To add TV to the RNS-E, go into Control Module 37-Navigation and Click Coding-07. See image below for details.

Here you will see the 37-Navigation Recode Module. The Pop-up menu will come up when you mouse over the Software Coding entry field. Note the options at the very bottom under "Equipment II" -

0xxxxx*?*: Equipment II (1 = Standard/Basic Value - Add to the Sum of Options below!)
+1 = TV-Tuner (PR-QV1/QV9) installed
+2 = CD-Changer or iPod/USB-Interface (PR-7A2/7A5/UF1/UF2) installed
+4 = Multi-Function-Steering Wheel (MFSW) installed

Add 1 for TV Tuner of the last digit "*?*" of the RNS-E coding.

In my case (images below) the software coding is "061971*8*" where the last digit "*8*" is the sum of all three items;
1(Standard/Basic value) +1 + 2 + 4 = *8*.

@ Lea, shall I update the schematic?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes please swiss

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Just to clarify the wire you need to tap for the reverse light. Notice the rear light connector, it's the Black wire with the Blue strip in Pin-2. This is the one you want.

Lea, does the wiring diagram look okay?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes Swiss that's correct mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot

EDIT - When inserting the rear light connector/wire into Block C, Pin-2, I found it easier to remove the Block C green connector from the Quad-lock.

To remove the green Block-C connector from the Quad-lock, press the tab --> arrow (a) to release the connector and pull it out of the Quad-lock. Note - it's actually easier to work on it by removing the blue connector at the same time since they share a common harness.

(1) To remove the black terminal block inside the green Block-C connector housing, carefully lift the clip -->arrow (b) and slide the black terminal block out of the housing.

(2) With the two parts separated, you can insert the Pin-2 wire into the black terminal block. Be sure it's in location 2 and secured to the terminal block. Note - it only fits one way, with the little 'catch' upwards. Be sure the pin is secure by pulling gently on it after you have pushed it in. If it comes out, push it back in and check again until you're sure its secure. If it fails to stay, you may need to lift up the tiny retention tab on the pin connector itself so it catches.

(3) Reinsert the Blue and Green connectors back into the Quad-lock.


----------



## IC_HOTT

SwissJetPilot said:


> I think it's worth adding a comment early on that the sticker on the RNS-E chassis must state " C: Ext Control Connector 2. RFSL" or this modification will not work. I think this will save people going through the effort and then finding out AFTER the fact. ;-)


+1 [smiley=bigcry.gif]

query! is the RFSL connection just to give auto display when reverse is selected I wonder?

or can the video be shown if selected via media button - any thoughts?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Rfsl is just for auto switching

Yes you can just use the media button to select source " TV "

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot

You can reset the RNS-E to see if it boots with TV in the source list.
• 37-Navigation
• Adaption-10
• Set to Channel 111
• Change "New Value" from [0] to [1]
Once you enter the new value, the RNS-E will automatically reset. (The value cannot be saved).

Lea - okay now?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes mate totally correct 
But just incase it creates any confusion I would add " MEDIA "

So it's MEDIA / CD-TV button

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder

Does whether or not to use a relay really depend on having RFSL or N.C?
I thought it was just a way of ensuring power to the camera, independently of RFSL/N.C?


----------



## ReTTro fit

poder said:


> Does whether or not to use a relay really depend on having RFSL or N.C?
> I thought it was just a way of ensuring power to the camera, independently of RFSL/N.C?


Correct mate
I think Swiss just stated that as it is the best way to install it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2

So, my camera just arrived in the post 10 mins ago... Nice long wiring loom with it too.

Just need to find some time to tackle the install now, probably do the cruise retro fit at the same time too.

Can I just clarify the changes to the wiring a few posts above.... Is that change to which wires are power the same for all cars? I know I can find a '+ and -' with my multimeter, but just want to check?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes Barry, it's all TT's mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot

For anyone wondering if RNS-E labels are faked or not, take a close look at this one and see if you catch the mistake...

Look carefully at the writing across the top of the Hazardous Waste warning. You'll notice the word "Dont't" is misspelled. I'm pretty sure even Audi know's how to spell "don't".









.


----------



## ReTTro fit

All spot on Swiss

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder

Searching for "audi multimedia adapter RNS-E" on ebay comes up with a lot of different models (e.g 5795, 7091, 7093), will they all work for this?

This is 7091 for example:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Multimedia-Ad ... 19ff0f46f6

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes mate, that's fine

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

My reverse camera has arrived today, last part of the puzzle, so i'll study the diagram and have a bash at installing whilst its dry 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## gogs

Did you guys use the supplied loom for the camera or remove and fit your own? Reason i ask is that the camera loom seems to be set up to have all power, ground etc taken at the front of the loom at the Rnse end which means power from the rear reverse light is not ideal, making your own would be simpler i guess but thought id see what you guys had done

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

Pic ?

Power should be camera end 
The only power that goes from back of car to rns-e is the switched lived from reverse light

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Dropped you a PM Lea with pics

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## Kmacker

Ah! Think you can help me. I bought a Dynavin unit, and got all working fine except the reverse camera. Issues were it showed lip of boot and as an led light showed a blown bulb error. Does this offset camera have a standard bulb fitting or is it LED? If LED, does it give error or is it error-free. Can you post link to where I can get one? Much appreciated.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs

Comes with no bulb so you can fit a halogen or an led canbus safe bulb, camera was bought from 
http://www.smartauto24.com/reverse-came ... 60qhpo30i5

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## gogs

Getting a load error ! Load error goes away once i unplug the power to the camera ! Cant see TV in the media menu either, enabled rear camera in 09 module

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

gogs said:


> Getting a load error ! Load error goes away once i unplug the power to the camera ! Cant see TV in the media menu either, enabled rear camera in 09 module
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


No coding in 09 for camera 
Rns-e needs the coding

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Tried coding mate by adding 1 on but still nothing showing :-(

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

So what is your coding on the nav ? 
Your last digit should be 6

What have you done in 09 ???

Have you done the adaption in ch 004

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Nav is 0619726 and I've changed the coding for the camera in 004 to 1

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

The fault you have in 09 isn't related to the camera or nav

It's because your battery is low

"At some point, the Battery Monitor requested the Cent. Elect. controller shed some load to ensure that the vehicle would still start. This is not a "fault" but more an "advisory" code. If you leave lights on or doors open or the ignition on for any length of time, the Battery Monitor will request various systems to power things down rather than letting the batter get discharged too much. Clear fault and check later to see if it reappears. Attach a battery charger if you plan to operate electrical systems in the car for extended periods without the engine running."

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Cleared and it came straight back, car starts fine, i'll give it a good run, still no TV in the media menu sadly, think i'll need to revert back to standard set up if i cant get it working :-(

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

Try a reset to see if it reboots with TV in source list

Channel 111: Reset
To perform a system reset/restart save 1 as new value.

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Fault code would pop back up as its recognising the voltage is low and requires charging

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Thanks Lea, unit reset but still no TV in source :-(

I'll go and get a cuppa before i launch an rnse down the drive :-o

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

Post up your coding mate

I'm wondering if it won't show unless the media interface is connected

If you interface is connected, check its powered up and check the canbus wires are the right way round

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## IC_HOTT

wow - 3 hours and everywhere and knowhere [smiley=bigcry.gif]

help please :wink:

connected all up, have AMI already so added the 3 ami pins 6,21,22 to the media device 32 plug.
set vcds 37 adaptation to rear view camera on
no RFSL on C2 so to test had camera connected to 12v battery 
this is what i get:
with ignition off 
rsne on
TV option in media, selected tv and get camera working  but
cannot select anything else eg radio - stuck with camera on
tried disconnecting power to camera but still cannot select anything else :?

with ignition on the screen goes dark gray blank so
no video, and cannot select anything else either

only way to get it back to normal was to change 37 adaptation back to RVC off 
double checked all cables , can H L etc and all is correct

any thoughts please . . .
gogs, did you get anywhere ?


----------



## gogs

Sadly not :-(
I've been in communications with Lea (who will be sick of hearing from me ;-) )
I've double checked all wiring and changed scotch locks etc, i know the camera works as i tested it via the AV input on a tv in the house, i cant get any picture on the RNS-e screen just flickering lines, I've no idea if the RFSL switched is working either, the only thing left to check is the actual media adaptor as Lea reckoned its maybe faulty, I've still to remove this from the car and send it to him to see if it works in his car

I also have AMI and swapped pins over to the multimedia plug and it still functions fine I'm sure Lea also has AMI I'm sure

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## IC_HOTT

gogs said:


> Sadly not :-(
> I've been in communications with Lea (who will be sick of hearing from me ;-) )
> I've double checked all wiring and changed scotch locks etc, i know the camera works as i tested it via the AV input on a tv in the house, i cant get any picture on the RNS-e screen just flickering lines, I've no idea if the RFSL switched is working either, the only thing left to check is the actual media adaptor as Lea reckoned its maybe faulty, I've still to remove this from the car and send it to him to see if it works in his car
> 
> I also have AMI and swapped pins over to the multimedia plug and it still functions fine I'm sure Lea also has AMI I'm sure


cheers :? lets see what he discovers . . .

I initially checked mine on house TV too, re the canbus and power connection I used a short 12" data cable extension cut in half to make it easy to plug in/out if that helps. Socket end behind RSNE plug end to the the media adapter.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Firstly which addition have you both selected in 
Addition ch 04 ???
It gives you 4 options 








You need to select value 1 for Lamborghini

Do you both have this selected ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

If you have a blank screen then you should still be able to press the source button ( top right ) and you should have this in the dis









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Hi Lea,

Yep, i selected the lambo camera, interestingly i have the following message in the DIS when i select TV










Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'm guessing that's a software difference somewhere

So we know your coding is correct

It seems you both have issues, and it seems it's both with the interface

If one of you or both of you sends me your interface I can test on my proven set up

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

I'll take my interface out tonight Lea, and send it off to you to test

IC_ HOTT which interface do you have?

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

Ok mate 
I'll get on it as soon as it arrives

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Thats it out, pic below of the sticker on the unit, it states "Basic" on the sticker is that correct?









Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

Don't know mate, completely different unit to mine

I can't imagine "basic" making any difference mate, it's sole purpose is to convert a composite video and send it to the rns-e 
If it's not doing that then the sticker needs changing to "buggered"

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Haha yes that would tell the truth !

Be interesting to see if the other person has the same unit

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

gogs said:


> Haha yes that would tell the truth !
> 
> Be interesting to see if the other person has the same unit
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


Just thinking the same thing 
Although he's had a picture

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Maybe out fiddling just now ;-)

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## IC_HOTT

ReTTro fit said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha yes that would tell the truth !
> 
> Be interesting to see if the other person has the same unit
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking the same thing ,Although he's had a picture
Click to expand...

correct guys, exactly the same unit, also selected 1 on vcds, 
(wasnt able to select anything otherthan 0 or 1 to see if it helped )

and also have the same DIS display as you gogs


----------



## ReTTro fit

Just so I can gauge any differences between our systems 
Could you both post up what year car you have ( for the dis ) 
and which version rns-e you have ( including year ) please

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## IC_HOTT

ReTTro fit said:


> Just so I can gauge any differences between our systems
> Could you both post up what year car you have ( for the dis )
> and which version rns-e you have ( including year ) please


mine is march 2013 TDi coupe
RSNE label below:

only other mod re is the SDS update by Hazydayz, cheers Lea


----------



## gogs

2010 on a 59, RNS-e year states 2009 with 193 part number

Multimedia unit now posted to you for testing 










Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## mgriff15

good afternoon! I'm looking to install rear camera on my tt, can you tell me where you got your multimedia box from please! 
the header unit I'm using is 8j0 035 192! thanks mark!


----------



## ReTTro fit

The interfaces are off eBay 
Your rns-e is a mk1 but you still need RFSL

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## IC_HOTT

omitted to mention that before the ebay media device I tried a Kufatec unit I got from toshiba about 4 years ago.
Identical result and symptoms as the ebay unit...


----------



## ReTTro fit

Well I know for sure that the kufatec module doesn't work with a mk2 rns-e

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Be interesting to see if the unit winging its way to you is compatible

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

The kufatec module was designed to integrate with the camera and the rns-e without the need for 
Rfsl etc ( on a mk1 rns-e )

Deffo not compatible with mk2

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## IC_HOTT

thanks for the explanation Lea

anyone with a mk1 want a module


----------



## ReTTro fit

IC_HOTT said:


> thanks for the explanation Lea
> 
> anyone with a mk1 want a module


No but I'll swap your mk2 for an old mk1 I've got lmfao

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

I think my unit is an early mk2 with a non gloss surround, has AMI and the 32gb card slots

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

gogs said:


> I think my unit is an early mk2 with a non gloss surround, has AMI and the 32gb card slots
> 
> Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


Yeh Deffo a mk2 gogs

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

The results of testing your interface mate






On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Afterwards I did other tests and found what you described as a black screen with green flickers, it does this when the canbus wires are the wrong way round

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Thanks for checking mate, i tried the canbus wires both way round one way i got a blank screen the other way was the flickering lines

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

The blank screen is your way forward then mate 
The green flicker is produced even if camera is disconnected as the screen is picking up a scrambled signal form the interface

So the blank screen is your issue, no picture coming into the interface 
or the switch feed for rfsl is incorrect 
A way round that would be to supply 12v directly to rfsl to test

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Must be either the rfsl switch on the rnse or piss poor connections as it clearly works on yours

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## gogs

I'll give the rfsl a test with the 12v feed over the weekend, reverse wire is blue/black ?

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes it is

To test put the rns-e on "radio "
Whilst it's on put a 12v feed from your battery and touch it onto pin C2 
If the screen switches to a blank screen you know it's working 
Once that's established then look at video signal being sent

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Thanks, will give that a try 

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## IC_HOTT

ReTTro fit said:


> Yes it is
> 
> To test put the rns-e on "radio "
> Whilst it's on put a 12v feed from your battery and touch it onto pin C2
> If the screen switches to a blank screen you know it's working
> Once that's established then look at video signal being sent
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Thanks Lea
Got all that, I will try swapping the can leads just see, I have no rfsl to try so I'll work on the video . 
In Paris for the weekend so will get stuck in next week, thanks


----------



## poder

If I understand correctly, I should be able to use CEM output for reverse light (Block B pin 1) instead of running a long wire from the rear. Does this make sense?
Where might I find the CEM on my 2006 LHD TT?

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Reverse feed is Block F pin 6 
And your CEM is above your pedals

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2

ReTTro fit said:


> Reverse feed is Block F pin 6
> And your CEM is above your pedals


So we can use this rather that run a 12v from the rear light? And to power the camera to? If so this will make running the wires easier.

Where is Block F Pin 6, is that one of the plugs going into the RNSE?


----------



## ReTTro fit

You still have to run the cable from the camera from the rear to the front so your not saving yourself any work

The CEM is located behind the lower dash above your pedals

Depending what year your car is depends which CEM you have, if you have facelift car then the CEM is totally different along with the pin location 
On later CEM block A pin 28 or block C pin 28 can both be used

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2

Yes, true. But it saves taking out the rear light and tapping into a 12v there. I'd rather run the video and power from the camera to the front and then take a 12v feed from the front than tap into the feed from the rear as my camera came with power feed and video all neatly in 1 length of cable.

Would this CEM be there on my early MK2 (07)? If I find it I can test the voltage of PIN 6 with a voltmeter when I select reverse.


----------



## poder

Or if you were to use a wireless signal, you wouldn't have to run any cables from rear to front...


----------



## poder

Getting a bit confused now, are one the actual light feed and the other just a signal, or..?



ReTTro fit said:


> Reverse feed is Block F pin 6
> And your CEM is above your pedals
> On iPhone using Tapacrap





ReTTro fit said:


> Here you go mate
> If you have the later CEM ( 3 x 52 pin )
> The reverse light feed is :
> Block A pin 28
> 
> If you have the earlier CEM
> Block B pin 1
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## barry_m2

poder said:


> Getting a bit confused now, are one the actual light feed and the other just a signal, or..?


It doesn't actually matter. All you need is a 12v supply to come on when you select reverse, and to switch off when you pop it out of reverse. So if they all do that, you can use any of them.


----------



## barry_m2

So, removing the boot trim... are there any bolts to remove or it all just 'pop' out clips?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes Barry it's Deffo there mate

Remove the lower dash panel on the drivers side and its above you accelerator pedal mate

It looks like this

















Block F pin 6 is the reverse light switch 
Block B pin 1 is the feed to the cluster

Either should be fine mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## IC_HOTT

gogs said:


> Thanks, will give that a try


any joy gogs? Im trying mine in the morning


----------



## gogs

Ive got it switching fine now but still have picture issues, I've yet to pull the camera back out and try another suggestion Lea gave me

Sent from my Apple device via the interweb


----------



## IC_HOTT

not me - spent 2 hours ended up nowhere :?

tried all sorts, swapping can high/low ec etc. all i got was a live picture but couldnt go back to any other module eg nav or radio etc, it just held onto a still video.

aaarrgghh :lol:


----------



## Stem

Loving the write up - great thread. This is my next project - just searching for an interface and camera now. 
Any suggestions on interface and camera very much appreciated (I have the mkII RNSe)
Cheers guys.


----------



## Stem

ReTTro fit said:


> The interfaces are off eBay
> Your rns-e is a mk1 but you still need RFSL
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I've just spotted these on ebay - not sure of the difference if any.

111452234267

201353131785

Any recommendations ReTTrofit?

Are there any cameras on ebay that you think are up to the job - I always seem to have problems buying stuff from the States - customs or item incorrect.

Cheers

Great thread by the way even I can follow it :roll:


----------



## ReTTro fit

Both of those are fine mate

As for eBay and cameras mate, it's a mine field 
Lots advertise fits TT but they don't

It took me 3 cameras until I got the right one

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder

ReTTro fit said:


> You now need vagcom to code the car
> Go into
> 37 NAVIGATION
> 10 adaptation
> Drop down box
> Select reverse cam
> Change from 0 to 1
> Save


I cannot select anything in the drop down..?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Try manually entering ch 004

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder

Okay, I set the value of channel 4 to "1", it didn't make any differenc, I don't get any image&#8230;
I have a June 2014 RNS-e and hooked up a KunSet media interface like the one mentioned earlier in this thread. My camera is definitely working as I tried it with a separate power source and a TV.

Questions:
1)	Should this work with/without ignition on?
2)	If I put +12V on the RFSL pin, nothing happens, shouldn't it change input source?
3)	If I press the media button multiple times, it will shift between SD card and AUX. On AUX it says "External audio source is active". Should I have an additional option here?

I soldered all wires, so no bad connections&#8230;


----------



## ReTTro fit

Have you tried coding the rns-e for TV ?
Add 1 to the last digit on the coding

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder

Thanks, I'll try that 
It will be a little while though as I've booked the car in for corrosion protection for the next couple of days...


----------



## Stem

Multi media adapter and camera ordered - Printed out the wiring diagram Swiss did


----------



## onur.avci

Guys; can anybody explain the physical power cable link from the reverse light to the camera ?
Because the licence plate light (on the trunk door) and the reverse light are on separate parts.

I am not an expert, so I had a car multimedia systems shop to do the job, 
and the guys say they cannot run the power cable without removing the roof ?!?

Thx for your help.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes the roof lining needs pulling down but not removing

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder

ReTTro fit said:


> Have you tried coding the rns-e for TV ?
> Add 1 to the last digit on the coding
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Okay, so I coded the rns-e for TV but still no joy 

Questions:
1) Should this work with/without ignition on? (rns-e gets power no matter what)
2) If I put +12V on the RFSL pin, nothing happens, should it change input source?
3) If I press the media button multiple times, it will shift between SD card and AUX. On AUX it says "External audio source is active". Should I have an additional option here? Should it say anything about video?
4) Must the gearbox be in reverse (or what is the reason that the multimedia adapter needs can bus connection?)

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

12v on rfsl should switch screen

Pressing media button should show TV in source

Yes should be in reverse so the power from reverse feeds the rfsl

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder

I'm only testing before fitting, so I don't have the camera mounted nor powered by the reverse light. I just power it directly. The reason I was asking about being in reverse was to see if that was required for some signal to go through the can bus, activating the media interface?

If I put 12V directly on the RFSL pin, nothing happens. I thought I'd be able to see the switch screen even if no signal was coming from the media adapter..!


----------



## ReTTro fit

You should

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder

Finally, success 
I messed around a lot with the coding and eventually the switching of the RFSL feed worked. I never got it to show TV as input selection so I cannot manually select it, but as said, the RFSL switching works and displays the camera image.
I think that it was adding 2 (optical parking aid) to 0x?xxxx of the rnse coding that made the difference but I experimented so much that I don't know for sure and didn't try reverting it yet...

Next problem; the camera is too big to fit


----------



## ReTTro fit

Ah, you have the earlier boot with the screw holes 
I've only ever seen one other like that

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Stem

Please help - as I'm not to confident with messing about with the complexed electrics of the TT I took the bits to my local Audi VW specialists. 
They fitted and coded everything - using a power feed and relay but were unable to get it to work. 
I printed off the Wiring Diagram by Swiss and some of the posts and gave them the link to the thread.
They seem to think it's the Multimedia Adapter. 
How can I check this?

Cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit

Firstly, does your rns-e Deffo have the rfsl pin ? 
Have you coded it for tv ? 
Is tv showing in the source list ? 
Is the screen switching ?

Need more info than just "it's not working"
Lol

Has he tried the camera direct rather than through switching etc

Where abouts are you ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Stem

The screen switches but is black with white line even though it has a dedicated power to camera.
Images from phone won't load it's too big.


----------



## Stem

Yes it has risk pin - switches automatically when put into reverse. 
Yes it's coded

How could you try camera direct?

I'm just outside Manchester

Thanks for the speedy reply ReTTro



ReTTro fit said:


> Firstly, does your rns-e Deffo have the rfsl pin ?
> Have you coded it for tv ?
> Is tv showing in the source list ?
> Is the screen switching ?
> 
> Need more info than just "it's not working"
> Lol
> 
> Has he tried the camera direct rather than through switching etc
> 
> Where abouts are you ??
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Stem

Bloody ipad and auto correct - yes it has the rfsl pin (No. 2 on the block)


----------



## ReTTro fit

Is tv showing in source ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## poder

Stem said:


> How could you try camera direct?


I connected my camera directly to a TV to test.


----------



## Stem

ReTTro fit said:


> Is tv showing in source ?
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Yes it is.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Then hook the camera up direct to the interface, power it up and select tv

Ignore the rfsl for the time being

As long as car is stationary you should get a picture

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## hfz134

how do you run the wire from the rear to the headunit?


----------



## Stem

Thanks I will try this tomorrow.



ReTTro fit said:


> Then hook the camera up direct to the interface, power it up and select tv
> 
> Ignore the rfsl for the time being
> 
> As long as car is stationary you should get a picture
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Stem

Got the camera working eventually - but only works when engine isn't running. The rnse switches to camera when reverse is selected and ignition is on. But when the engine is running lines running through black screen, plug has to be removed from the adapter to reset it then it will work again. I have returned the adapter to the supplier after email back and for. I have asked for a full refund.


----------



## ReTTro fit

That's nothing to do with the unit mate, it's the low voltage and canbus system

You need to rewire it with the relay method, 100% fix mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Stem

ReTTro fit said:


> That's nothing to do with the unit mate, it's the low voltage and canbus system
> 
> You need to rewire it with the relay method, 100% fix mate
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I used a fused relay and took power direct from the battery as recommended in the thread.

I am unsure how having the ignition on and reverse selected it would work, but when the engine running it wouldn't. 
Then it had to be unplugged from the adapter and plugged back in (to reset it).

I have the camera in place all the wiring and power, I've just removed the adapter from behind the RNS-e and sent it back [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Any more help would be gratefully appreciated ........


----------



## ReTTro fit

When the engine is running the voltage pulses, hence the screen flicker etc
And the camera needs to be 1v peek to peek or will loose signal which is what is happening

Are you sure your running the camera power and the rfsl switch feed from the clean side of the relay ???? 
The clean side should not be effected by the car running

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Stem

ReTTro fit said:


> When the engine is running the voltage pulses, hence the screen flicker etc
> And the camera needs to be 1v peek to peek or will loose signal which is what is happening
> 
> Are you sure your running the camera power and the rfsl switch feed from the clean side of the relay ????
> The clean side should not be effected by the car running
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I will check and work on your recommendations ReTTro - I much appreciate your knowledge and help. 
I have returned the item and will have to get a new adapter. 
Can I asked which one you have and where you got it from. 
Cheers


----------



## ReTTro fit

I have this one -









But I've tried several others and not had issues

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Stem

Thanks Lea - I've purchased one of these now (after chipping away at the price), going to try and get it fitted this weekend. 
I will check on your recommendations to make sure I've fitted it correctly.

Thanks for your help (again)


----------



## cbowen01

Hi,

I've fitted the same unit as above but get a distorted image on the top of the screen. Tried different cameras, power sourcses and still the same. Think the adaptor might be faulty. Any ideas? And what does the mode button on the unit do? Couldn't find any documentation for it.

Thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Is the image ok with the ignition on but car not running ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## cbowen01

The same ignition on or off. I've even got a noise suppressor. Gone with the relay option. When it had the poineer unit which it came with, it worked fine. The distortion is only at the very top of the screen. Do you know what the menu button does on the interface? Thanks

PS it's identical to this


----------



## ReTTro fit

Looks like a power issue on the camera to me 
They need to see 1v peek to peek

What voltage are you getting at the camera ?
I'd also measure voltage to the interface

I think the menu button is for brightness etc 
Menu once pressed will show on the screen

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## cbowen01

I'll have a look on Friday when I've got some time off. The camera is powered exactly as the relay diagram shows and the interface is off the harness. It never did this with the pioneer and the camera power hasn't changed so not sure it's that. I'll try powering the interface directly from the fuse box and go from there. Which fuses are ignition live? Thanks for the help.


----------



## ReTTro fit

The ciggy lighter is ignition live mate

Also try powering the camera direct from the battery and leave the switching part on the relay just to test the clean feed from the battery

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

I never did get this mod working :-(

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbowen01

Used a direct feed from the battery. Exactly the same. Must be the interface. Will try a different power source for the interface Friday but will try another interface after that.


----------



## ReTTro fit

gogs said:


> I never did get this mod working :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got to be something wrong with your wiring, yours worked on mine ok 
And you tested your camera on your tv

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

I couldn't get it working even with a direct feed from the battery mate, i know the interface worked as you were kind enough to test it, i'll revisit next year with a new camera i think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

It could only be camera or coding mate, and seeing as you tested the cam then it could only be the rns-E

One thought I did have mate is that it's possible that you have a kid from another rns-E on your unit

That would explain a lot !!

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

A kid ? The rnse is the unit from the factory i beleive as the code is the same in the book etc, it does say rfsl on the label on top and it does switch when reverse is selected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Sorry mate I ment lid lol

That's that idea out the window then lol 
Stick at it mate, you'll sort it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

Thought that was maybe the name of something id missed !

I'll give it another go when i get a chance, I've ordered another camera so we'll see how that looks when it arrives

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Post your old one down mate 
I'll do the same and hook it up to my set up and test then post it back

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Stem

ReTTro fit said:


> I have this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I've tried several others and not had issues
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Fitted today and working really well thanks for all the help and support Lea


----------



## ReTTro fit

My pleasure mate, glad your up and running, nice little mod

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs

ReTTro fit said:


> Post your old one down mate
> I'll do the same and hook it up to my set up and test then post it back
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Thanks, I'll send it down in the new year mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cbowen01

Success!!! Replaced the interface with the kufatec one and works perfectly. Thanks.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Cool

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Working as advertised! Keep in mind using the camera recommended for this project is not dead-centered, so be aware of the slight off-set of the camera lines with regards to width and depth alignment.

If you don't have the parking sensors, it's a good idea to back up to your garage door, or other flat surface, to get an idea of just how far back you can go before you'd hit something and to determine exactly where things are relative to the viewing angle and distance lines.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Swiss, im on tapatalk and non of the links are opening

One thing though, the relay !
You've highlighted ( only required for rns-e without rfsl )

That isn't the case mate 
Any rns-e without rfsl can't have the camera mod, regardless

The relay is purely to get a clean 12v feed

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Just looked on the PC mate 
I'd suggest the camera is incorrect as its for PDC so it could cause issues as it works with the sensors for the overlay lines etc

I'd say it suggests it's for optical system

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ ReTTro fit - Okay, thanks! I changed the camera link to the one you posted and have updated the comment about the relay. I've added this parts list into my opening post for this topic so the list is easy to find.


----------



## chriscapon

Will the camera come on when reverse in selected no matter what is displayed on the screen initially. For instance, could you be playing music from the SD cards and then shift into reverse and see the camera?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes mate

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## chriscapon

Awesome. Thanks for the reply!! Just one issue. I have a 56 ref car, so it has the screw style number plate lights. Is there a camera for this style?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes there is

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ ReTTro fit - If you can provide the part reference to the "56 ref car with screw style number plate lights" camera, I will include it in the parts list on the first post. Thanks!


----------



## Ady.

Watching


----------



## umberto25rm

Hi! 
Please, can you tell me if this cam is the right one?
http://www.smartauto24.com/reverse-came ... -a1-q5-838
it seems to fit on everything but a TT.... but it looks like the one at the beginning of the topic.
Eventually, how can i remove the upper boot plastic cover? 
Does it simply come away by pulling the teeths?

Thank You
Umberto!!!


----------



## poder

That's the one, but it doesn't fit the earlier model (like my 2006) because they use screws instead of clips, so the hole is not big enough for the camera.
Btw, this look like the same but much cheaper: http://www.cardct.com/index.php?main_pa ... cts_id=174


----------



## umberto25rm

It's probably the same camera, thank you for the hint! :lol: 
I have the 2009 model, with clips, so i think it will fit.
The only doubt i have is how to remove the plastic boot cover... i hope it won't get loose or worse, broken.


----------



## poder

Can't help you with that as I haven't fittet a camera myself yet...
I do think that I've seen some info on how to remove it somewhere on this forum though.


----------



## ReTTro fit

As far as I remember there's a couple of Torx head screws in the handle, the rest is just pop off clips

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## umberto25rm

The opening handle on the outside?


----------



## ReTTro fit

No mate 
I mean on the inside, on the panel you want to remove

I can't double check or send a pic yet, the wife's at work in the car 
It was a long while ago when I did mine

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Just checked 
The only two screws are in the inner handle, the rest just clips off









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## umberto25rm

Thank you!!
My TT is the '09 model and as you can see in the pic below, it has the one-slotted plate light:








if it's the same as yours, the camera should fit, i think.
About that camera, does it comes with the lamp in? is it compatibile with the OEM plate lamps?
Umberto


----------



## poder

It doesn't come with the bulp, but you can use the OEM one, yes.


----------



## sieuk

A couple of quick questions before i order all the stuff.

I just checked my RNS-E and i have the RFSL so does that mean i do not need to wire it the relay method?

and also does this interface look ok off ebay?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Multimedi...961807?hash=item210e3f7a0f:g:hxUAAOSwud1XAk-9

Cheers.


----------



## ReTTro fit

You'll still need to do the relay method

And yeh that interface is ok

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## bimmerworx69

hi guys
im running an aftermarket alpine headunit.
reverse camera is wireless,so just 2 wires on each reciever and transmitter.
recievers powered by ign and earth feeds
transmitters wired direct to drivers side rear lamp.
all working fine except i get screen flicker.
so ive bought the relay and made up a loom.
lea added the pin at the module to switch my headunit into reverse camera mode.
so on the relay
earth
battery
reverse
wheres the trigger wire go?
sorry if ive missed summat
do i wire from relay to the wire lea added?


----------



## ReTTro fit

The trigger wire is what I've added but your better running it from the relay so you know it's a clean feed

Battery feed direct to pin 30 of relay

Battery ground to pin 85 of relay

Reverse light wire to pin 86 of relay

Camera / transmitter power and switch wire to pin 87 of relay

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

Right, I now have everything ready to install the reversing camera but after looking at the the wiring im not very confident. Is there anyone who is in the west midlands/midlands that has done this before? if so can you PM me and let me know how much you would charge to fit.

I'd prefer to pay someone who knows what they're doing.


----------



## TonyZed

Please read this post.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1283849

It could save you a lot of hassle.

TonyZ


----------



## ReTTro fit

Tony, I'd be VERY wary about a revision J, I'd never known of one

Latest Europe version was D

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Sieuk, I'm in the Midlands, what are you stuck with ???
It's basicly running cables front to back, once that's done the hard work is out the way

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

ReTTro fit said:


> Sieuk, I'm in the Midlands, what are you stuck with ???
> It's basicly running cables front to back, once that's done the hard work is out the way
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


I have never taken any trim pieces off and sure ill end up breaking them plus I have no idea where is best to run the cables.

Some of the wiring doesnt look to hard but other bits like wiring the relay ive never done before so would prefer to pay someone who knows what they are doing.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Wiring the relay is simple mate 
Just follow the drawing / thread and you can't go wrong 
The relay is numbered as per the drawing 
Just connect to the battery last

Allow yourself a day if not familiar with trims etc 
It's not a 2 minute job

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

Thats the main worry breaking trims but ill have a read up see how to remove them and give myself a weekend to get it done. I noticed that you ran your cables through the roof would this be easier than running them down either side of the car?

Just need to wait for the good weather to return now!


----------



## ReTTro fit

I found the roof way very easy

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

I've now finished work until Monday so im going to give this a go in the morning and im pretty confident on the wiring except for 1 thing, my camera harness.

The image below is what i assume is the camera end but im not sure what the blue and black wires are for?










At the other end of the harness i have the yellow plug for the multimedia interface, a power and an earth but i also have that additional blue cable. Am I missing something as i have no idea what the blue cable is for?










With the harness above would i be right in thinking that because im going to wire the relay in the same location as ReTTro fit near the amplifier i would run the harness to that area then use an extension from the multimedia interface to the back and join it using something like this?









Cheers guys.


----------



## ReTTro fit

A full picture of your camera and loom would help 
Rather than guess over your description of two seperate pictures

Why would you extend with that plug ?
The interface will have a plug on it as will the camera

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

That pretty much is everthing the only thing between those ends is a thick black cable but here it is. The camera is the one from the link in this thread.

http://www.smartauto24.com/reverse-camera-for-audi-a4l-a1-q5-838?zenid=9c24r1k183pdt9f960qhpo30i5










Yes the interface has the female version to connect but if i run that harness to the front then i have to run the power all the way back again to the relay? or have i got that wrong.

Cheers.


----------



## ReTTro fit

What labels are on the wires ?

Red power 
Black ground 
Is blue for switching ?

If your powering the camera from the relay you don't need all that loom

You only need the one with yellow plug to send pic 
And a switch wire

That loom is so you can power the camera from the front of the car

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

Thanks for the reply ReTTro fit i thought i knew what i was doing until i looked at the camera loom.

On the camera end the blue and black wires are both labelled but in chinese so no idea what they say.

The other end with the black box the blue again is chinese but the red is ACC+ and black ACC-.

So if i have this right,

Connect the yellow plug to camera (going to interface)
Connect the red plug to camera (for power)
Do not use black wire
Do not use blue wire.

On the black box end
Red would go to 87 on relay
Black to an earth?
Yellow plug in to interface
Do not use the blue wire

If thats all correct im good to go if not god knows :lol:


----------



## sieuk

Ignore the above doesnt look like it will work that way so its going to have to go to a garage or someone who knows what they are doing. I cant even get the camera to work when testing.


----------



## sieuk

Managed to sort out the wiring and get the camera working so know how to wire it now.

Quick question though, on my camera i dont have a metal clip on the 1 side to hold it in place is it possible to remove the one of my old light?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Have you got vcds to code the rns-e for camera ????

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

Yes I have vcds but not quite go that far yet I tested it on a spare TV earlier. All I have to do now is run the repair wire front to back but im struggling to get it to slide in to connector.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

You mean the connector on the back of the nav ?

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

Yes but sorted now just putting everything back together then I have to fit reversing camera I put oem back in when I didn't know about removing the metal clip. Getting there.....

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sieuk

Everything wired but unsurprisingly I've run in to an issue 

I've changed the settings in vcds but I do not get the TV option and the screen doesn't switch over when I select reverse.

I'll double check the interface wiring.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

You may have the can wires the wrong way round on the interface

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

Some progress, I now have this after swapping the wires around at module, any ideas?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Is that a grainy picture of your drive ? 
Is it an actual picture or is it just interference

Where have you took power from for camera
Where have you took power from for the switch/RFSL feed

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

It looks like interference I can't really see anything, I wired it the relay method with direct power from battery but I'll double check it.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

They should be both direct from the relay

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

The switch wire and camera power are on same pin on relay. I'm not sure it's a power issue as I tried connecting the camera direct to the battery and it's the same.

I've tested the reverse light pin on relay that lights up tester when reverse is selected.

The power direct from battery is OK. The earth pin is OK that just leaves the switch/camera pin that isn't lighting up the tester when reverse is selected.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

So how are you feeding the switch side of the relay ??
Are you using the reverse light wire ?
Are you on the correct wire ?

You must of wired it wrong

Put the camera and the switch wire both direct to the battery with ignition and radio on and as soon as you touch the battery the screen should switch to camera

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

ReTTro fit said:


> So how are you feeding the switch side of the relay ??
> Are you using the reverse light wire ?
> Are you on the correct wire ?
> 
> You must of wired it wrong
> 
> Put the camera and the switch wire both direct to the battery with ignition and radio on and as soon as you touch the battery the screen should switch to camera
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Sorry i dont really understand the sides of the relay its my first time using one but i have it wired as follows.

Pin 30 direct to positive on battery
Pin 85 to earth
Pin 86 Crimped on to reverse wire (black/blue wire)
Pin 87 Camera power and switched feed from RNSE

i used one of these on pin 87









Im sure i got the correct wire for reversing light as it only gives out power when reverse is selected.

Thanks for your help ill give the camera/swtiched live to battery a try tomorrow i started at 9:30am this morning and only just finished 

One other thing, is there a method to removing the metal clip on the old number plate light holder cant seem to get it out?

Cheers.


----------



## sieuk

Quick update, I just tried swapping around the high and low wires on the interface and 1 way i get "no tv installed" and the other is the interference, not sure which way is right as my cables from interface wasnt labelled.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Interference

You need to sort your switching fault

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

Tried the switching wire + camera positive to battery and still the same I'm starting to think it's the interface.

If I connect the camera positive to the battery then connect the camera to TV it works fine but if I do that in car I get black lines down the screen.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sieuk

When I disconnect my switch wire from RNSE it works, better order another repair wire.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

What pin is your switch wire into on the rns-e and how have you coded it

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

Pin 2 on the green block but I did have problems sliding in the repair wire so it must not be in right.

Coding I followed the instructions, 37 nav, 10 adaption then I changed value from 0 to 1 for Lamborghini I think it was.










Any ideas how to remove the metal clip on old holder?

Cheers.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Put radio on 
Whilst it's on put 12v direct to RFSL pin 
Check screen is switching

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

No it's not switching stays on radio.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Check coding ! 
You mentioned Lamborghini, where have you done that 
Should just be code the unit for TV 
And change adaption ch4 from 0 to 1

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

The only coding i have done is

"You now need vagcom to code the car 
Go into 
37 NAVIGATION 
10 adaptation 
Drop down box 
Select reverse cam
Change from 0 to 1 
Save "

Ill have a look for channel 4
Cheers.


----------



## sieuk

That's what I have.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Ah right, yours is a mk1 then 
Try the other two options 2 & 3

I'd suggest 2 but it depends on how it's seeing your interface

But remember to reset the unit after each code swap 
( ch 111 )

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

When I try and select a new value of 2 or 3 I don't get the option to save.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

It's 1 then 

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

So what's exactly happening now ?
As soon as you connect the switch wire to RFSL it switches to that grainy screen ??

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

Where abouts are you ???

Your welcome to jump in the car and come to my house and I'll have a look at it for you

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## sieuk

I'm near junction 10 of the M6 mate where about are you

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sieuk

If you can PM me your info ill shoot over and ill sort you a drink out.


----------



## poder

Here is my install 
I modified the original diagram, so SwissJetPilot please let me know if that's not okay and you want it deleted&#8230;
I would also like to thank ReTTro fit for all his invaluable information in this thread!

The difference to the original install is that I take power from the feed to the RNS-e. Since I was splicing into these anyway, I thought it would save me the hassle of connecting to the battery. The power feed to the RNS-e is not modulated and thus does not give issues with the camera.
I also took the reverse signal from the front of the car, block B, pin 12 of the CEM. There are several pins to choose from, but I found it most easy to hook into this one. Getting a wire from the CEM to behind the RNS-e is also not too difficult. As mentioned in earlier posts, the reverse light power uses PWM (Pulse Width Modulation), which delicate electronics like the camera does not respond well to. I verified this with my multimeter.









It shows that it uses a rather low frequency of 100 Hz and about 9/10 of the time on the positive side and 1/10 on the negative.

My multimedia adapter is the KunSet one which (as others have experienced) does not like to be connected directly to power all the time. After leaving the car overnight, it would not show any video until reset, so I changed my wiring to power that from the relay also.

Here's the diagram









Tip: When installing the wires through the rubber gaiter to the boot, check which one is less occupied and use that. The right hand side on mine only had a few wires going through it already and so it was quite easy to pull the wires through using some thin steel wire.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *poder* - I'm okay with it if ReTTro-Fit is and you can validate this works 100% of the time with the KunSet multimedia adapter as you've stated. Any chance someone else can validate your set up and results?

I would ask that you indicate this diagram is specific to the KunSet multimedia adapter on the diagram so there's no confusion. Once ReTTro-Fit indicates he's okay with it, I will be happy to post your revision to my initial post as a secondary option and add your diagram.

Also, a web link or source of the Kunset model would be good so I can include it in the parts list.


----------



## poder

@SwissJetPilot - Thank you for your response 

I believe that ReTTro fit or someone equally capable would verify this in theory. To "validate this works 100% of the time" would be impossible! Same thing with the original diagram?
My diagram is not specific to the KunSet multimedia adapter, it merely solves a problem with that specific adapter also...

I bought the video adapter off ebay and the exact item is no longer available, so I cannot link to it, sorry. Any working adapter would be fine in this setup.

Cheers,
Jacob


----------



## ReTTro fit

I can verify this is fine as this is exactly how I had to fit a guy's a couple of weeks ago because he had the kunset interface

The rest of his install was the same as my original way but the way poder has wired it is fine, basicly the same just from the front instead of the rear, the source is the same as its the cem that provides the rear light etc and the battery provides the rns-E / cem

Using block B pin 12 is for pre facelift

If doing it this way on a facelift car then it's block A 28 or block C28

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Great. Thanks to you both for the reply.

I will update the primary post with the alternate wiring diagram and reference the adapter name in the list as an eBay item unless someone knows a better source for the part.


----------



## poder

I believe this is the one (German site):
http://www.kunset.de/Fahrzeug-Herstelle ... asic-.html

You'd be able to find it a bit cheaper on ebay though.


----------



## krt84

I don't know if one of you can help, I have started to install a camera to my 2010 TT having bought a camera and a multi-media adapter. 
On removing the rnse I found that the 32pin connecter is already being used (The Bose amp?) is there another way to connect the adapter?


----------



## ReTTro fit

You must have AMI in the glovebox, it also uses the 32 pin AV plug for AUX

You need to remove the plug, remove the pins from it and put those pins in the same location in the 32 pin plug of your interface

If you've only just removed the RNS-E, how did you know it had the RFSL pin

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## krt84

ReTTro fit said:


> You must have AMI in the glovebox, it also uses the 32 pin AV plug for AUX
> 
> You need to remove the plug, remove the pins from it and put those pins in the same location in the 32 pin plug of your interface
> 
> If you've only just removed the RNS-E, how did you know it had the RFSL pin
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Cheers, I'll have a look.

I didn't know about the RFSL pin, just lucky I suppose


----------



## ReTTro fit

In your existing 32 pin plug you'll have wires in pins 6, 21 & 22
These are for the aux in from your Ami

These pin locations will be empty on your interface plug 
6 = aux right
21 = aux gnd 
22 = aux left

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## umberto25rm

Hi! I received this model of camera, and i have the same wiring harness.
My car has already mounted a different type of camera (the plate holder type) and it is directly powered by 12V provided by the reverse gear light.
Can i connect the new camera as it was the older one? On the new camera i noticed a label with "3.3V use only our cable". Is it powered at 3.3V? Do i need the entire harness to avoid destroying it?


----------



## krt84

ReTTro fit said:


> In your existing 32 pin plug you'll have wires in pins 6, 21 & 22
> These are for the aux in from your Ami
> 
> These pin locations will be empty on your interface plug
> 6 = aux right
> 21 = aux gnd
> 22 = aux left
> 
> No AMI, just a CD changer
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## ReTTro fit

You have a aux socket in the tray behind the handbrake then

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## krt84

Yes there is an aux socket.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yeh 
The aux pins on a rns-E are in the 32 pin AV plug

Aux / ami , same connection so as above, put those wires in your new interface plug

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Samoa

If anyone's still looking for rear cameras, take a look at Hazzydays special

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/252429452545


----------



## ReTTro fit

Hazzydayz are clearly selling on the cheap Chinese cameras you can also buy off eBay 
That camera is no good for a TT as it isn't offset or angled and you'll see the car body in the picture

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## Craig_09

Hi, just bought a Pioneer Da120. Did everyone buy the camera in the first link from http://www.smartauto24.com

Does it fit well. I take it you fit your existing bulb into holder?

Thanks


----------



## poder

I bought that one initially, but since I've got the early mk2, using screws for the number plate light, it didn't fit and I ended up only using the wiring that came with it.
I haven't ordered this one, but from picture and model number it looks as if it's the same but much cheaper:
http://www.cardct.com/index.php?main_pa ... cts_id=174

Yes, you fit your existing bulb into the holder.


----------



## Craig_09

Excellent thanks, not sure whether to risk that website.. If they accept PayPal I'll go for it


----------



## Craig_09

Ordered the camera but it looks different to the website photo?

Did you all swap over the bulb holder/ plug as mine has arrived blank!?


----------



## poder

Is that the one from cardct.com? That looks nothing like the one in the picture [smiley=bigcry.gif]

The ones I got (had 3 before finding something that I could make fit) had bulb holders on them, but for this one you need to swap it over, yes. How about the rubber strip, does that come off the original and can it be fitted to the new one?
You should test fit to make sure everything looks right before moving the bulb holder.


----------



## Craig_09

Yeah it's from cardct.. Meant to be Same brand and part number as the smartauto website.

Can someone take a photo of their "Candid" camera please


----------



## poder

Sorry, don't have a photo right now, but it looks exactly like the one in the pictures on cardct and smartauto.


----------



## Craig_09

Done a test fit and the camera touches the boot before its fully home - No good. No rubber trim and no bulb holder - Shocking

Opening a dispute on PayPal. Strange thing is that the 2 websites appear to be the same company, same address and both appear as "RoadNavi" on paypal


----------



## wmerchle

When you install the multimedia interface are you only allowed to have one video input. For example: reverse camera but no DVD player. Is there a way to have the reverse camera and an additional video input?


----------



## Bobo2211

wmerchle said:


> When you install the multimedia interface are you only allowed to have one video input. For example: reverse camera but no DVD player. Is there a way to have the reverse camera and an additional video input?


there is one module that made by Conexx, try to google "conexx multimedia adapter". It will allow you to have two RCA video input


----------



## Craig_09

My 2nd Camera has arrived so time for the install.

Any tips on getting the cables to the front of the car?


----------



## poder

Craig_09 said:


> My 2nd Camera has arrived so time for the install.
> 
> Any tips on getting the cables to the front of the car?


When installing the wires through the rubber gaiter to the boot, check which one is less occupied and use that. The right hand side on mine only had a few wires going through it already and so it was quite easy to pull the wires through using some thin steel wire.


----------



## Craig_09

Thanks, did you remove any of the C pillar / roof panels to run the cables to the front?


----------



## ReTTro fit

I rodded over the roof lining to the front without removing any side pillars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09

Excellent thanks Rettro


----------



## poder

I did remove the panels to have good access to tie the wires down - just to be sure they wouldn't rattle around. I had newer taken the panels off before but found it quite easy as they are just attached by a few metal clips.


----------



## Craig_09

Thanks Poder!!

Has the Candid changed from when you guys bought it.. The Camera has a label 3.3v please use our cable..

The screen end I have ACC+, ACC- and a blue cable

The camera end I have black , blue both in Chinese

I was planning on using the relay method to provide 12vdirect to the camera but I presume I'll have to power the camera from the front of the car as that is where the 12v-3.3v box is on the wiring


----------



## poder

No change, it's the exact same as mine. 

The 3.3V warning I believe is for that wire only, which you don't need. The box does not transform the voltage. You can do the install how you want; I only took the power from the front as it was less work as I was tapping into those wires anyway for the multimedia adapter.

The box you have actually has a relay built into it and can possibly be used directly. Unfortunately I broke mine and had to replace it with a std. 30A relay. I put the relay up front behind the RNSE also.

The ACC+ and ACC- are for power feed into the box and can be taken from the RNSE input. This is not modulated and the camera will work fine on that. The blue cable is meant to be connected to the reverse light in the back and then supply the signal to the RNSE on the front. Again, I thought it easier to attach to the CEM (central electronics module) in the front, as that's where the reverse light power feed comes from anyway. Just connect that to the blue wire coming from the rear into the box and it will trigger its relay.
Then you only need to connect the black wire to ground in the boot and can forget about the blue one.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Wiring to the rns-e feed could possibly cause battery drain as it's a permanent 12v not ignition so your camera will be live 24/7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poder

No, that's not the case ReTTro fit, it will only be powered when the reverse light is on, the relay takes care of that.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Ah yes my mistake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig_09

Thanks Poder - Tested the wiring today and like you said the box is just a relay and 12v powers the camera not 3.3v as the label said.


----------



## [email protected]

Craig_09 said:


> Thanks Poder - Tested the wiring today and like you said the box is just a relay and 12v powers the camera not 3.3v as the label said.


Have you managed to get the pioneer sph-da120 and the candid reversing camera working? I'm planning on doing this setup in mine? Watching this thread closely.


----------



## Craig_09

[email protected] said:


> Craig_09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Poder - Tested the wiring today and like you said the box is just a relay and 12v powers the camera not 3.3v as the label said.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you managed to get the pioneer sph-da120 and the candid reversing camera working? I'm planning on doing this setup in mine? Watching this thread closely.
Click to expand...

Yeah I finished the install today, Candid with the Pioneer DA-120. Love it!


----------



## qidwai

sieuk said:


> Ignore the above doesnt look like it will work that way so its going to have to go to a garage or someone who knows what they are doing. I cant even get the camera to work when testing.


Hi Sieuk,

Can you please share what you figured out for the wiring that works? I bought the same camera and am curious.

Thank you!


----------



## qidwai

poder said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> You now need vagcom to code the car
> Go into
> 37 NAVIGATION
> 10 adaptation
> Drop down box
> Select reverse cam
> Change from 0 to 1
> Save
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot select anything in the drop down..?
Click to expand...

I am able to get to 37 Navigation, drop down to select reverse cam. I can even change from 0 to 1. However, I cannot save the change -- the save button is greyed out. Any thoughts on why that may be?


----------



## qidwai

qidwai said:


> sieuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the above doesnt look like it will work that way so its going to have to go to a garage or someone who knows what they are doing. I cant even get the camera to work when testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sieuk,
> 
> Can you please share what you figured out for the wiring that works? I bought the same camera and am curious.
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Okay as I read thru more posts I was able to gather the solution is leave the box in the loom. and wire the red wire from the loom, to the RFSL from the RNSE-E, to the relay. And the ground the same way. Is that right?


----------



## qidwai

qidwai said:


> qidwai said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sieuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore the above doesnt look like it will work that way so its going to have to go to a garage or someone who knows what they are doing. I cant even get the camera to work when testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Sieuk,
> 
> Can you please share what you figured out for the wiring that works? I bought the same camera and am curious.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Okay as I read thru more posts I was able to gather the solution is leave the box in the loom. and wire the red wire from the loom, to the RFSL from the RNSE-E, to the relay. And the ground the same way. Is that right?
Click to expand...

I performed the wiring in this manner. Than I connected the video out to a different monitor (not the RNS-E). I do see the camera is working and flips on when I shift to reverse.

When I feed the video into the RNS-E I do not get video. I assume it has to do with me not being able to set the "Rear View" field to 1 in Navigation>Adaptation>Rear View drop down. Any thoughts why this field might not be editable?

Thank you!


----------



## qidwai

qidwai said:


> When I feed the video into the RNS-E I do not get video. I assume it has to do with me not being able to set the "Rear View" field to 1 in Navigation>Adaptation>Rear View drop down. Any thoughts why this field might not be editable?
> 
> Thank you!


Ross-Tech suggested that my RNS-E is rejecting a value of 1 in the Navigation>Adapataion>Rear View field. They recommended I try a value of 3 instead. I did. 3 was saved successfully. Now I do see TV in the input source. Also I get the "TV is not installed" message. Any thoughts?


----------



## Sodde

I'm really interested in having a go at this upgrade (I consider it better than a mod) but I can't find a media interface box on this side of the pond (expat in the US). Has anyone over here successfully installed the reverse camera and if so, would you be willing to share the parts used for the install?
I think I can get everything apart from the media interface box.
I'd also like an idea of what VCDS I should use...again if someone on this side of the world could chime in so I buy the right device. I guess I also could take my TTS into and audi dealer and have them do it for me but I should get one for future mods.
I have a lot to learn about VCDS but you have to start somewhere right.

Any help very much appreciated.


----------



## ReTTro fit

There is only ONE vcds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodde

ReTTro fit said:


> There is only ONE vcds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Showing my inexperience again :roll:, I should has said VAGCOM.


----------



## ReTTro fit

There's only one vagcom lol

Vagcom is vcds mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poder

Well, we can always discuss semantics, but Ross-Tech do have (as they put it) different VCDS products:
http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/cat/VCDS.html

The software may be the same (well, there are different versions), but the packages differ. I believe the one most people on here use (including myself) is the HEX-USB+CAN:
http://store.ross-tech.com/shop/VCHUC.html

Note: The program used to be named VAG-COM but later changed name to VCDS which is an acronym for VAG-COM Diagnostic System.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Hex-usb+can is the one for the mk2

People think there are different variants of software / cable etc and different companies that sell them etc

Ross tech are the only genuine vcds / vagcom, anything else is a clone and is not supported

Different versions of software are purely older out of date versions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodde

Order Media Interface - CHECK
Order Camera - CHECK
Order Wire Set - CHECK
Order VAGCOM - PENDING

I have scotch locks, twin-core wire, RCA ext cables & RNS-E removal tool and relay.
Now need to spend some time studying VAGCOM while waiting for the stuff to arrive.

Looking forward to the challenge of completing this upgrade.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Have you checked your RNS-E has rfsl on block C pin 2 ?

Which media interface have you ordered ?

Are you getting genuine vcds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodde

ReTTro fit said:


> Have you checked your RNS-E has rfsl on block C pin 2 ?
> 
> Which media interface have you ordered ?
> 
> Are you getting genuine vcds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi ReTTro fit
I checked the RNS-E when I took the unit out to remove the ash tray and console so I know I'm good there. I ordered the parts as per the list on page one (media unit from Germany).
I don't want to take chances with not having the proper equipment to do the job and so yes, I think I will end up getting Rosstech stuff. As I mentioned, I'm a bit green in this area and I've seen a few Rosstech dongles on ebay but I don't want to jump in purchasing something I know little about so I'm reading a lot of posts from the VCDS threads before making the purchase. Any advice would be well accepted.


----------



## ReTTro fit

There's lots out there advertising Ross tech this Ross tech that bla bla bla

There are only about 5 distributors in the U.K. That sell genuine Ross tech vcds cables

The software is free along with all the future updates and support

A clone will come with a disc and will only accept one version of software

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sodde

Will this one work?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ross-Tech-Vcds- ... 77&vxp=mtr


----------



## poder

Sodde said:


> Will this one work?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ross-Tech-Vcds- ... 77&vxp=mtr


I guess, but I wouldn't pay $330 for a used one when it costs $349 brand new from Ross-Tech


----------



## ReTTro fit

Totally agree
Plus as it's second hand it will be registered to the original owner therefore you can't register it for the support etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qidwai

Can someone please help me?

I do have a video signal coming from the rear view camera. I've hooked up a monitor to the output. The image displays as expected when I shift to the reverse gear.

VCDS does not recognize that I have a TV Tuner connected, even when I enable it in the CAN gateway list. Irrespective of whether I enable in the CAN gateway list, when I change to the 37-Navigation menu, go to Adaptation and set "audio source" drop down to TV -- to force to TV tuner, I get a blank screen. That indicates nothing is coming thru from the TV tuner. Likewise when I do an auto-scan, I see that Navigation system is reporting a fault code that the TV Tuner is not communicating.

I am using the Video->RNS-E converter from the first post on this topic, i.e.:
Adapter Universe ® Multimedia Interface Adaptor IMA RNS-E Symphony 3 TV Video Cable -- https://www.amazon.co.uk/Adapter-Univer ... ideo+Cable

Does anyone have this TV tuner/converter working with the MK2 8J RNS-E configuration?

Also can someone please share what their mk2 8j RNS-E (37-navigation) coding is?

Thank you!


----------



## poder

I use that adapter with my reverse camera...
Did you wire it so that it is also powered through the relay? Reason I ask is that it does not "like" to be powered all the time. After the car has entered deep sleep, the adapter will have to be reset, i.e. power off/on. Powering it from the relay will effectively avoid this problem.

The adapter will not be recognized as a TV tuner and adding it to the gateway list will only cause the error and not benefit anything.

My coding for navigation is here:


----------



## ReTTro fit

As above, no coding for tv module, no coding at all, just an adaption required

As poder mentioned, the module you've bought requires the pod wiring to the switch feed, it doesn't like being left on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qidwai

Thank you for the info! This helps -- let me check on how it is being powered, i.e., getting power only when I shift into reverse vs all the time.


----------



## qidwai

You guys are too good!
Okay lots of great progress. I was wired incorrectly before -- where I was powering the video unit continuously. Also I had the CAN low & high switched. I have corrected that. Also after applying the coding changes I am now am able to code the "rear view camera" to 1 and save.

The result is:
- I turn the engine on
- I see a "TV is not installed" on the screen
- I shift to reverse
- I get a video signal and see the image as expected from the camera -- yay!!!
- The image disappears after ~3 seconds
- I see a "TV is not installed" on the screen again
- I shift to park and then back to reverse
- I see a "TV is not installed" on the screen again

If I want the camera to work again at this point, I have to turn the engine off and then turn it back on. Any thoughts on what could be going on?


----------



## ldhxvs

qidwai said:


> You guys are too good!
> Okay lots of great progress. I was wired incorrectly before -- where I was powering the video unit continuously. Also I had the CAN low & high switched. I have corrected that. Also after applying the coding changes I am now am able to code the "rear view camera" to 1 and save.
> 
> The result is:
> - I turn the engine on
> - I see a "TV is not installed" on the screen
> - I shift to reverse
> - I get a video signal and see the image as expected from the camera -- yay!!!
> - The image disappears after ~3 seconds
> - I see a "TV is not installed" on the screen again
> - I shift to park and then back to reverse
> - I see a "TV is not installed" on the screen again
> 
> If I want the camera to work again at this point, I have to turn the engine off and then turn it back on. Any thoughts on what could be going on?


This sounds and looks like an issue with the camera or the cables to it.Test that camera receives a constant feed only when put in reverse. If the camera doesn't receive power it wont turn on likewise if the power is cut it will turn off.


----------



## poder

Are both the camera and adapter powered from a "clean" (non PWM) source? Powering from reverse light won't work, it has to be from e.g. the power to the RNS-E or directly from the battery.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Assuming you've used the relay method, you need to check your the clean side

Powering from rns-e will flatten battery as it's constantly live

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poder

ReTTro fit said:


> Powering from rns-e will flatten battery as it's constantly live


No, he should still use the relay method so it will not drain the battery.


----------



## ReTTro fit

the media interface, the camera and the wire to RFSL on the Nav all need to be fed from pin 87 of the relay, that will ensure a stable clean switched feed to all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qidwai

Thank you for all the feedback!
I am pulling current directly from the battery (thru the relay). I checked and saw no PWM going on. I reviewed the wiring. The camera, RFSL from RNS-E & power to RCA video to CAN converter are all wired to pin 87. 85 is goes to ground & ground for RCA video to CAN converter. 30 is wired to battery and 86 to reverse light. All seem to work fine. I've measured, current does come on to the RCA video to CAN converter and stays on while the vehicle is in reverse.

I also noticed another odd thing, I do see TV on the input, however, if I switch over to AMI media (iPOD integration) option or CD, the TV disappears. The only way for me to bring it back is thru VCDS. Is that how it works for others?

BTW, my RNS-E is one where pin-2 is N.C (picture attached).


----------



## ReTTro fit

Your first comment says you have rfsl connected to pin 87 ??????
You don't have rfsl

There's your problem 
Pin C2 is N.C, not RFSL 
It WONT work !

The rns-e MUST have rfsl on pin C2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qidwai

Thank you! I don't know how i missed that as being the issue. I was under the impression that it was just not labeled and one could get around it with the relay method. Guess not.

It is interesting to see that the RNS-E does switch with CAN messages. I wonder if there is a RCA video to CAN video converter that is coded as a TV-Tuner. It could do the job if my theory is right. I'm thinking my RNS-E looses the camera after a few seconds because the TV-Tuner error comes up.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Having the picture on the screen isn't the issue, that's possible on ALL the units

Only issue is auto switching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qidwai

I am okay living without the auto-switching.

That said, any ideas on why I am getting TV not installed error message which switches away from the camera view? And why TV disappears when I switch to AMI/CD?


----------



## TonyZed

Don't forget that even if the label shows RFSL it may not be!!

I know to my expense that these units have often been sold with a sticker that says RFSL but doesn't have the circuitry in it.

I bought mine from a member of the forum, although I don't think he was aware of it either. It's a lovely unit, if anyone wants to swap for a unit with RFSL proper.

Tony


----------



## qidwai

Thanks TonyZed.

So the latest status on my end is that yes the unit does not have RFSL. My RNS-E does auto switch when I shift to reverse if I have the media menu active; or I press media. In order for this to work i have had to set in the Navigation menu:
- last coding character to turn on TV Tuner
- rear view to 1
- Audio source to TV to instantiate the TV tuner the first time.

When I shift to reverse, after 3 seconds the camera video stream freezes and I receive the "TV tuner is not installed" error message. I believe it has to do with me doing the last bullet above. However, without me doing the last bullet above and forcing TV tuner to activate, I am unable to get TV to show up in the media selection menu.

Also if I change in the media menu from TV to AMI the TV option disappears and I have to repeat the last step in the list of bullets above.

In the VCDS auto-select menu, when I request a gateway list I get the TV Tuner listed with a malfunction code -- despite the the TV Tuner not being enabled in the CAN Gateway installation list. Again I attribute that to the last bullet on the list above. I say so, because if I undo the first and last bullets in the list I stop getting the TV Tuner is not installed error message.

I have not been able to find a solution. BTW, connecting or not connecting the would be RNS-E RFSL line as part of the circuit changes nothing. I've tried swapping the CAN bus lines between the RNS-E and video->CAN converter. The converter functions and I get some video one way, the other way it does not and the screen remains blank.


----------



## qidwai

Progress -- almost there!
So I figured out that the TV Tuner error has to do with the vIdeo->CAN converter not being powered all the time, as in when the car is powered on. I changed the power source for the video->CAN converter to be a feed from the lighter.

Now I don't have the situation where the video freezes, nor do I get the "TV Tuner" not found error message. So I can shift into the reverse gear and press the media button and voila, things function like they should!

Thank you for all your help to get this sorted out!

I do have one issue still. If I click on the source button on the RNS-E, while I am in the media screen and change to the AMI selection, my TV option disappears. I can only get back to it if I select, from the VCDS, Navigation->Adaptation->Audio Source, option 3, i.e., TV Tuner; and then back out of the VCDS menus. TV-Tuner shows up, camera function, again until I select AMI, at which point TV Tuner disappears.

Any thoughts from anyone?


----------



## ReTTro fit

It's freezing cause it's not seeing the signal it's coded to see and is conflicting as you don't have a tv tuner, only a dummy input

And as your unit doesn't have rfsl and your manually selecting it on media button

The rfsl pin switches the mode off as well as on

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qidwai

Yep that makes sense. So it is not freezing the camera feed since I switch to using the lighter power outlet that keeps the TV tuner powered and only switches the camera.

It makes sense what you are saying on the RFSL pin. Given my unit does not have RFSL pin, I am curious, does anyone else out there who does not have RFSL, and does have AMI integration get different results? Or does everyone in the same situation of not having RFSL not have AMI and just leave the media selection on TV and can make things work merrily? That would work for me until I want to use the AMI media option to integrate with my iPhone.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Have you not considered buying a rns-e with the rfsl pin then selling yours ? 
Simple solution and no more pressing buttons before reversing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qidwai

what part number should I buy?


----------



## ReTTro fit

I always suggest 8j0 193 035 D but there rare to get with rfsl so I'd say any media unit with it on mate 
There's a revision G from an A3 with rfsl on eBay now if you fancy swapping the fascia's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m00nie

If i have an aftermarket head unit with a reversing camera input do i just wire as per thread 1 but leave out the multimedia unit??

thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyZed

ReTTro fit said:


> I always suggest 8j0 193 035 D but there rare to get with rfsl so I'd say any media unit with it on mate
> There's a revision G from an A3 with rfsl on eBay now if you fancy swapping the fascia's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only one I can see is over £800 and doesn't have RFSL according to the photos of the top, unless they are the wrong pics.

Despite that it says this in the specs
"Possibility of connection for: CD-Changer, telephone, amplifier, TV-Tuner, DVD/VIDEO/DivX Player, rear camera,"

TonyZ


----------



## ReTTro fit

Buy this and swap the fascia 
( 20 min job )

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232098058573

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211

ReTTro fit said:


> Buy this and swap the fascia
> ( 20 min job )
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232098058573
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi ReTTrofit,

do you know where to buy the fascia? i found one on eBay which cost 80EUR


----------



## ReTTro fit

Bobo2211 said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy this and swap the fascia
> ( 20 min job )
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232098058573
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ReTTrofit,
> 
> do you know where to buy the fascia? i found one on eBay which cost 80EUR
Click to expand...

The idea is to buy that unit, swap your 
rns-e's fascia onto it 
Then put the A3 fascia onto your old rnse and sell it on to recoup your money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onur.avci

Hi All;

I have handed the same licence plate camera to an aftermarket headunit service to be installed.
But the technicians over there couldnt figure out how to reach the reverse light power line from the licence plate hole.

Does anybody have a clear explanation on this ?

Thx


----------



## ReTTro fit

From the number plate light, up the boot, through the rubber grommet next to the hinge into the roof, then from roof down the side panel into the boot to the rear light

Beware, the rear light may not supply enough stable voltage for your camera

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobo2211

Found this adapter recently, had anyone tried it? It has buttons to regulate the brightness / contrast of the video source 

and an Auto video switch that you can use for 2 inputs of reverse camera and TV

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2-AV-in ... .41.3hrUrL


----------



## Sodde

Can anyone point me in the direction of an option to the 'smartauto24' camera listed in the first post that works just as good? I ordered and paid for the camera from smartauto24 over a month ago and last week started emailing to try and find out why I hadn't received it. All they say is that it was shipped and I should contact my local post office here in the USA but the post office says its never entered their system. Anyone else encountered similar when ordering from them?
Anyway, I'm putting a stop payment on this and moving on so if anyone knows of a replacement please let me know.

UPDATE: I got a notice from the post office to day (10.15.16) that the package can be picked up on Monday so all's good. I just need to get VCDS and then I can start the install.


----------



## studunbar1

I was considering doing this install and using an old composite video to RGBS converter I had used on a previous install I had don on a MFD display. Doing a lash up it seemed that I could not convince the RNS that I have a video source despite recoding on VAGcom etc. Does anyone know how the Kuftec or other converters fool the Canbus into thinking there is a TV source? 
Also does anyone know if you take the rear panel of the mk1 RNS (with RFSL) and fit it to the Mk2 (LED display but no RFSL) does the Reverse switching work ? The new RNS seems to know you are in reverse as it drops the volume when you select reverse so there should be a way to switch on the video as well...
I am considering giving up on this idea and fitting a new mirror instead as it is more straightforward and probably better to use. Has any one else done this?

Looking at something like this- will also add auto dimming function:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331895010415? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## ReTTro fit

Mk1 rfsl onto mk2 rns-e won't work

Also the rns-e wants to see composite video not rgb

The rns-e has nothing to do with reverse volume etc

It's all down to coding and the canbus 
It's your amp that's turning the volume down because your cars coded for reverse sensors 
( which I guess you've got )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## studunbar1

OK so where is the composite video input? I only have RGB and RGBS inputs. 
Yes I have reverse sensors but selecting reverse gear didn't make audio dim until I changed coding so that's why I thought there was a link.
Still planning on using rear view mirror option as it seems a better option.


----------



## ReTTro fit

Sorry I'll rephrase it, the interface required only accepts composite 
It does indeed then convert and send it to in rgb format

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onur.avci

ReTTro fit said:


> From the number plate light, up the boot, through the rubber grommet next to the hinge into the roof, then from roof down the side panel into the boot to the rear light
> 
> Beware, the rear light may not supply enough stable voltage for your camera
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your answer.
I will be mounting a wireless camera; Taking into account your comment about the voltage; is it logical to connect the power directly from the rear plate light; the camera will be on all the time the car is on move.


----------



## ReTTro fit

The rear plate light will only be lit when lights are turned on, therefore your camera will only be powered when lights are on

The voltage still wouldn't be stable enough, needs a clean feed

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhel

G'day kind people out there 
I bought a white 2011/12 TT RS recently
After much pondering and reading all the posts, I decided to embark on the process of installing a reversing camera.I have bought most of the necessary bits and pieces and I hit my first hurdle.
When I removed the RNS-e and found the socket where the multimedia interface unit needs to be plugged in already has a plug! How do I check where this connection goes to ? I have the Ross Tech VCDS Hex V2 -Can this be used to check this input?
The multimedia interface unit is from CarXtras.com
The RNS-e unit does not have a RFSL but a NC but I figured I'll switch to media every time I reverse the car so hopefully that will work . Model 8J0 035 193 D
I have a reverse camera but it does not have a light so will proabably need a new one but will deal with that later
Can someone assist?
thanks


----------



## ReTTro fit

The 32 pin plug already there means you have either AMI unit in the glovebox or the 3.5mm aux socket behind handbrake

There will only be 3 wires in the plug, simply remove the pins from the existing plug and add them into the same PIN numbers on the new interface plug

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhel

yes I have an AMI unit I'll check tomorrow and see how many wires (there appeared to be a large bundle going into the 32 pin socket 
Thanks buddy


----------



## ReTTro fit

Should only be 3 mate 
Aux left
Aux right 
Aux gnd
As Ami uses the aux inputs to transfer the audio to the rns-e, 
The power, ground, can high & low etc are shared on plug D of the Nav unit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhel

You are right mate - only 3 wires 
Thanks for the other tips on the connections on the plug D 
Tried a trial run - No success but I/m sure its a wiring error on my part _ still trying to work out how the signal from the camera is to be connected to the NC connector as my multimedia interface adapter has another wire that has to be connected somewhere But I 'll trying playing around with first
When I use vagcom to code the car ie 
Go into 
37 NAVIGATION 
10 adaptation 
Drop down box 
Select reverse cam
Change from 0 to 1 
My screen goes blank and occasionally I have the sound from the radio The AV message does appear on the instrument cluster 
Is this due to the camera as I am not sure if it is a NTSC unit but surely the other functions of the RNSe should still be working? 
Thanks for your time bud


----------



## Bhel

There is a post on the bottom of page 2 with the same issue but I am not sure if the member resolved this without changing his unit You did suggest changing the unit then but I am not so keen on doing so Any suggestions Ta


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

OK - so a question (plea for help) about reversing camera coding or malfunction after changing from the old RNS-E to a new RNS-E PU.

I had all the kit working - good picture - auto switching when selecting reverse. With following coding:

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 192 HW: 8J0 035 192
Component: RNS-E HIGH EU H10 0650 
Revision: 01S Serial number: AUZBZ7F3593617
Coding: 0619717
Shop #: WSC 01236 785 00200
VCID: 66C35F1851462D7226-8032

Due to ongoing nav problems which did not resolve after replacing the laser or whole DVD drive I finally bit the bullet and found what appeared to be reasonable deal on the Mk 2 RNS-E http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/232227041458 The label on the back has the RFSL input on pin C2 - and has SDS firmware.

Address 37: Navigation Labels: 8E0-035-192-RNSE.clb
Part No SW: 8J0 035 193 D HW: 8J0 035 193 D
Component: RNS-E PU EU H07 0220 
Revision: 0000001S Serial number: AUZBZ7N3100123
Coding: 0619717
Shop #: WSC 53935 000 104857
VCID: 2B55EE2C8A24D01966-807E

With the new RNS there are 2 problems
1- The video input does not switch with gear selection
2- The image is pushed up on the screen leaving 1cm black at the bottom

Reversing camera adaptation
0- No picture
1- Behaves as above (labelled Lambo)
Neither the RNS-e HIGH nor RNS-e PU options here function - they cause RNS to freeze on video requiring a reset.

Is the RFSL pin in fact a blank despite the label & any comments on factory referb RNS-e I note it's dated 2016! It fires up, nav is quick & sounds better than the old one?
Beginning to think I'd be better off with a Pioneer unit & apple carplay? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'd say it's deffo the RFSL pin not being present

It's been relabelled mate, there is no such thing as a 2016 unit

Rns-e hasn't been made for a few years now !

And revision D wasn't SDS enabled either

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Humm! Feared that might be the case - if something looks too good to be true then probably it is. Otherwise It's a really clean - Mk2 with a '2015 back-up DVD' but a real PITA to manually select AV input when reversing or checking TPMS - also I think I might have one of those older video converters which was meant for the Mk1 RNS-e as the picture is distorted when it is selected.

Was hoping to stay OEM but it does look like more people are becoming happy with the Pioneer SPH-DA120 will look at that thread as aware I'm guilty of topic wander here. Hats off to the seller who has offered full refund.


----------



## ReTTro fit

A very clean mk2 = a refurbished unit

2015 back up DVD = copy disc

Tpms doesn't show on the screen

Which video converter do you have ?

The pioneer unit is great, fitted one in my sons golf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyZed

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Humm! Feared that might be the case - if something looks too good to be true then probably it is. Otherwise It's a really clean - Mk2 with a '2015 back-up DVD' but a real PITA to manually select AV input when reversing or checking TPMS - also I think I might have one of those older video converters which was meant for the Mk1 RNS-e as the picture is distorted when it is selected.
> 
> Was hoping to stay OEM but it does look like more people are becoming happy with the Pioneer SPH-DA120 will look at that thread as aware I'm guilty of topic wander here. Hats off to the seller who has offered full refund.


As you bought it on eBay you should be able to get a refund easily enough. I had the same problem but I bought mine from a member on this site so I couldn't get a refund. I don't think he knew it was a hooky unit unless he took the back of (which I did) you can't tell. I missed his posts which made it clear that it was hooky in that RFSL didn't work.

My label says RFSL but the circuitry isn't there. There is a pic on here in previous posts by me which show the correct and incorrect PCB components.

As Lea says it is a relabeled, probably hacked unit. It will do everything you want except reverse camera.

Good luck

TonyZ


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

OK previous RNS-e PU gone back - shame cos it was SDS enabled n all.

This one is on way over. Wish me luck.


----------



## ReTTro fit

That's the very first media unit and should work fine

I believe that unit doesn't have the gloss surround on the screen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Excellent - so I might get the upgrade past Mrs Farmer & now that you can ask Siri a load of stuff I'm not so concerned about the SDS - but I'll need to check on the legality of touching the phone (in a holder)


----------



## Stu69

Hoping someone can help?

I've got the pioneer da120 HU and the candid camera

The camera works fine in reverse, however, the unit allows the camera to be used without reverse being selected (camera view mode) but on this mode I just get a black screen (with the "images may be in reverse" message) even though I've turned the option on in settings?

My wiring is;

Blue wire camera end spliced to reverse light wire (blue/black)
Black wire camera end to Ground

Blue wire HU end connected to violet/white on HU
Red wire HU end spliced to HU 12v (red wire)
Black wire HU end spliced to HU Ground

AUX HU end to Brown input (on HU)

thanks!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Sounds like the camera isn't getting power until reverse is selected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu69

thanks for the reply ReTTro fit - I agree but can't work out why?

The camera works when its in reverse so that suggests the camera is wired correctly to the reverse light and to the 'trigger' wire on the HU

I'm guessing the the red power cable from the camera that is attached to positive at the HU end is to power the camera when reverse is selected and I've proved its 'live' as If I disconnect it (the red power lead from the camera at the HU end) the picture in reverse doesn't work (and conversely when connected it does)?

I'm stumped...

Does anyone else with a DA120 / Candid have this problem? (not being able to use the camera without reverse being engaged)

thanks!


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'll have a look at my sons on his golf, possibly a setting somewhere

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu69

Thanks- much appreciated


----------



## poder

Stu69 said:


> Blue wire camera end spliced to reverse light wire (blue/black)


Is this the camera with the small box on HU end, containing a circuit board with a relay on it?
If so, power to the blue wire triggers the relay and thereby supplies the camera with power. In effect, the camera is only powered when in reverse.


----------



## Stu69

poder said:


> Stu69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue wire camera end spliced to reverse light wire (blue/black)
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the camera with the small box on HU end, containing a circuit board with a relay on it?
> If so, power to the blue wire triggers the relay and thereby supplies the camera with power. In effect, the camera is only powered when in reverse.
Click to expand...

Yes, the blue wire out of the small box HU end is connected to the HU reverse camera trigger cable (violet/white on da120). The red from the same box is to positive and the black to ground.

Are you suggesting connecting the blue to positive too?


----------



## ReTTro fit

To do what your after the camera needs to be poweredall the time with ignition on 
And the reverse light / signal should only be used to activate the screen switching

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu69

I agree and what you describe is exactly what I want to do / achieve. My problem is I don't know how.....

I've only got 3 wires from the candid at the HU end, Red (which is connected to ignition positive) Black (which is connected to ground) and Blue which I've connected to the HU trigger cable as I assumed this was the one that 'switches' to the camera when I throw it in reverse (as the other end of the blue is connected to the reverse light.)

I had assumed the red positive would allow the camera to be powered all the time but obviously not.

What am I missing here?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Are you selecting it correctly in settings to view it whilst not in reverse


----------



## Stu69

thanks for sticking with this ReTTro fit..

Yes, been through all the option and definitely have "camera view" on. I've even tried changing the polarity and also the video input setting for the camera (from auto to PAL, SECAM and all the others with no luck)

I'd classify myself as quite techie (been working it IT for the last 30+ years) and am comfortable with electrics/wiring but I can't work this one out at all.

I've PM'ed a couple of people in the forum who I know have the same setups (and wiring) just to check the function actually works with the candid? - does it work on your son's setup?


----------



## poder

The power from HU to camera is only on when the relay is triggered, which means when blue is powered by reverse signal. That also sends positive signal into HU to show reverse camera.
Just to understand your setup - do you take the reverse signal from the CEM (Central Electronics Module) or from the actual reverse light in the boot?
You can feed the reverse trigger on the HU directly from CEM or reverse light (bypassing the small camera box) and hook up the blue wire into the box (the side away from HU) from a supply switched by ignition.
That will power the camera when ignition is on, but only switch automatically when in reverse.


----------



## Stu69

Cheers poder - that makes perfect sense.(I think ☺ )

I've taken the reverse light feed (using the blue wire) directly from the boot (from blue/black wire) which goes into the little black box on camera loom. The blue wire that is the other side of the box HU end is connected to HU camera trigger cable.

So, as you say, if I cut the blue wire (far side of HU) on the box and join that to the HU trigger cable that will sort out the reverse light switch.

I'll then connect the blue wire far side of the box to HU or ignition positive which will make the camera permanently live (which I can turn off via HU menu option if I want to)

Correct?

The only remaining question is what happens to the blue HU side of the box currently connected to HU trigger?


----------



## poder

Stu69 said:


> So, as you say, if I cut the blue wire (far side of HU) on the box and join that to the HU trigger cable that will sort out the reverse light switch.


Maybe, it depends if the HU accepts a 90/10 PWM signal. The power from the reverse light is PWM (Pulse Width Modulated) with 90% on the positive side and 10% on the negative. This may cause issues for the HU, it does on the Audi nav unit. So, you might want to pull the reverse signal wire out of the plug in the box on the far side of HU and connect it to the HU's camera trigger cable to test. The engine must be running as otherwise the signal is not PWM and you want it to work with the engine on, of course...



Stu69 said:


> I'll then connect the blue wire far side of the box to HU or ignition positive which will make the camera permanently live (which I can turn off via HU menu option if I want to)
> Correct?


That's the idea, but only go to this step if the HU accepts the PWM signal as described above.



Stu69 said:


> The only remaining question is what happens to the blue HU side of the box currently connected to HU trigger?


Absolutely nothing 

Don't cut wires until you've tested that everything works, just pull them out of the plugs gently.
If the HU camera trigger does not work with the PWM signal (the screen may flicker or turn on/off) it gets a bit more complicated. Then you'll probably need a second relay or, alternatively find another place to source a non PWM output, to power the camera. It has to turn on with ignition though and I'm not sure if that even exists in the car..?


----------



## Stu69

Thanks poder - great info/advice, I'll have a play tomorrow and let you know how I get on.


----------



## Craig_09

Hi, I would leave the triggering wiring as is.

I would check which colour cable is Giving the camera 12v. 
To do this Open the cover on the relay (it clips open easily with you fingers). Test for continuity between the inner of camera plug and each of the cores in the boot end of the relay (red, brown and white).

When you find out which cable is powering the camera simply snip this the boot end of the relay and splice it into the Red of the head unit end of relay.

What this will do is put 12v to the camera up when the Pioneer is on. When reverse is selected the relay triggers and sends 12v to the screen to switch.

Hope this makes sense


----------



## poder

Craig_09 said:


> What this will do is put 12v to the camera up when the Pioneer is on.


I'm not sure that's the case, power to the HU is on all the time, not switched with ignition. This means the camera will be on always and drain the battery [smiley=bomb.gif]

if a non PWM output, that is switched with ignition, can be found, that's what should be used.


----------



## Stu69

Thanks to ReTTro fit, Craig_09 and poder - I've got it sorted.

As suggested, the final solution was to connect the red wire (boot side of relay box) to positive.

One very happy customer 

Next project is window tints and exhaust - it's like a bloody drug!


----------



## poder

Stu69 said:


> the final solution was to connect the red wire (boot side of relay box) to positive.


But that means that it's on ALL the time and will drain battery, no?


----------



## Stu69

The positive it's connected to is on the ignition so should only be on when the engine is running


----------



## poder

Okay, it will work fine then, which wire is that?


----------



## Stu69

No idea? It's red and when tested only went live with ignition on.... It's the same one that powers the HU. Am I missing something?


----------



## poder

So you cannot turn the HU on without first turning ignition on?


----------



## Stu69

Correct (and turning ignition off turns HU OFF)


----------



## poder

My HU also turns off at ignition off, but it's not the power being cut, so must be a signal telling the Hu to go off. I can certainly turn it on even without ignition. Maybe the wiring in yours is different...


----------



## Stu69

Hmmm - not sure if I'm the same? I'm now in the pioneer HU that definitely doesn't turn on with ignition off but whether the factory fit head did I don't know?

I'll run with what I've got and if my battery drains I'll know why... thanks for sticking with this poder


----------



## ReTTro fit

The red power to the HU isn't ignition live, it's permanent live !
The Hu is turned on and off by canbus signal 
Yes you should be able to turn it on without ignition

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stu69

Understood - can anyone please advise where the best place to pick up an ignition live is?


----------



## thronus

Greetings all. My apologies in advance as I am a complete novice here. Firstly, thanks to this guide, I was able to have a local installer add the backup camera to my 2014 Mk II. Everything is working fine from a functionality standpoint, but the cam itself is quite loose as it only has the clip on one side. I am curious how you are physically mounting the cam in the existing slot and securing it there. Is there some type of adhesive or something being used? Again, apologies for my ignorance, but would appreciate any insight/advice.

Thanks!


----------



## ReTTro fit

Bare in mind ALL the cameras are aftermarket, sounds like you have one that doesn't fit correctly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thronus

Sorry - I should clarify that I purchased the same camera linked at the beginning of the thread. Are you saying there is variation within that specific model?


----------



## Stu69

thronus said:


> Greetings all. My apologies in advance as I am a complete novice here. Firstly, thanks to this guide, I was able to have a local installer add the backup camera to my 2014 Mk II. Everything is working fine from a functionality standpoint, but the cam itself is quite loose as it only has the clip on one side. I am curious how you are physically mounting the cam in the existing slot and securing it there. Is there some type of adhesive or something being used? Again, apologies for my ignorance, but would appreciate any insight/advice.
> 
> Thanks!


I had this problem with my candid camera on my Mk II too - I fixed it by;
(1) using the foam pad cutout that came with the camera (to allow the spring clip to have more purchase on the bodywork)
(2) by bending (squeezing) the spring clip into the same position/shape as the original light unit the candid replaces (use the original for reference)

The problem without modification was the spring clip was not catching on the boot lid cut out and effectively falling straight through the hole.

Hope this helps?


----------



## Sodde

How much time should I allow to do this mod from start to finish? I have all of the required parts as listed in the OP and I have good mechanical skills and tools to match. Having said that, I've never had the interior of my TTS apart so there's some unfamiliarity time to add.


----------



## Stu69

Half a day should do it, with the requisite tea breaks that's what it took me and I've never stripped the interior before either.


----------



## thronus

> I had this problem with my candid camera on my Mk II too - I fixed it by;
> (1) using the foam pad cutout that came with the camera (to allow the spring clip to have more purchase on the bodywork)
> (2) by bending (squeezing) the spring clip into the same position/shape as the original light unit the candid replaces (use the original for reference)
> 
> The problem without modification was the spring clip was not catching on the boot lid cut out and effectively falling straight through the hole.
> 
> Hope this helps?


Thanks, Stu69. I will take a look and see if I can modify the clip for better fitment. Appreciate the help!


----------



## Stu69

no problem, if needs be I can post some photos but give it a go first.


----------



## MA3TDIQ

Hi

Im looking for a bit of advice with my reverse cam install with RNSE 193 G.

I bought my unit over 2 years ago and to this day still haven't managed to get it to work properly so I gave up and thought the only way to get it to work with the 193 RNSE was to buy an expensive R8 module.

I was very impressed when I came across this thread that it can in fact be done!!

So here is where I get stuck.

I have Aftermarket camera from eBay and Kufatec IMA basic loom. (think this maybe why its not working properly as the kufatec website say they don't support the latest RNSE) I have RFSL in connector C2

Anyway I have it all wired up and RNSE coded for TV with Reverse cam in adaption channel 04 to 1 (lambo)

I get the auto switching no problem and the camera picture shows up on the screen. But when I switch out of reverse I get the coloured lines on the screen and can't use the unit (no buttons work) - See video.

I also don't get a TV option when I press the media button. I can confirm I have it all correctly coded and wired up.

My Question is: can this mod in fact be done with a different multimedia adapter?

Help much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## ReTTro fit

It's deffo the interface

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

ReTTro fit said:


> It's deffo the interface
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, so what interface would you recommend I should get? I have the latest rnse with glossy surround if that makes a difference..


----------



## ReTTro fit

MA3TDIQ said:


> ReTTro fit said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's deffo the interface
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so what interface would you recommend I should get? I have the latest rnse with glossy surround if that makes a difference..
Click to expand...

I'm assuming you have a A3 too as the 193G is for the A3

I use this one 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281839347194

People have also used this 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401281780933

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

Thanks for your reply.

I am tempted for the one you have since you can have 2 video inputs (one for RVC and one for TV tuner)

The only slightly concerning thing I read in the description is the following:

_*Automatic switching to camera from OEM mode only works after coding the head-unit to rear-view camera per diagnosis computer (Only possible on RNS-E with minimum software 550and till year 2010)._

As My unit is 2012 will the autoswitch work? How did you get round this?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## audilover88

hi are reverse cams hard to install? a garage is telling me its a 10-12 hour job? is that right??


----------



## ReTTro fit

MA3TDIQ said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> I am tempted for the one you have since you can have 2 video inputs (one for RVC and one for TV tuner)
> 
> The only slightly concerning thing I read in the description is the following:
> 
> _*Automatic switching to camera from OEM mode only works after coding the head-unit to rear-view camera per diagnosis computer (Only possible on RNS-E with minimum software 550and till year 2010)._
> 
> As My unit is 2012 will the autoswitch work? How did you get round this?
> 
> Thanks so much for your help!


There isn't a way round it

You need to find a rns-e with RFSL on pin C2 ( that does the switching )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

Ok thats fine.

I have RFSL in C2 so should be ok then - fingers crossed.

Do you have adaption channel 04 coded to 1 (lambo mode) or 3?


----------



## MA3TDIQ

So I have made some progress but I still haven't got this to work properly.

I am dreading now its my RNSE Unit.

I had the Kufatec IMA adapter and now I bought the the CarXtras multimedia adapter from eBay.

The CarXtras adapter seems to be working better as at least I can see TV in the source when I selected the media button. That is the only way I can get the RVC to work. When I manually select it on the RNSE.

I am unable to get the reverse auto switching to work properly.

When I select channel 04 and change it to 1 the RNSE does auto switch but I can't get my RNSE to work properly. The screen just goes black when the ignition is turned. Is that normal - that even happens when no reverse cam box is connected.

When I change the value to 3 in adaptation channel 04 it doesn't auto switch. I have the correct wiring now and I have the RFSL on pin C2.

What am I doing wrong - please help.


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'd be opening up the rns-e and checking you actually have a pin C2 and not just a label that says you have 
The 193 G was a later A3 unit and I don't know if any that had RFSL

If you deffo have then I'd be checking your wiring, if coded to 01 on ch 4 and screen goes blank with ignition on without reverse, check there isn't 12v on the pin C2 wire whilst not in reverse

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

Openend up my unit - doesn't seem to have the RFSL chip - to say I'm gutted is an understatement.

What Can I do now? Use the reverse cam by pressing the button each time? :/


----------



## ReTTro fit

Yes mate, it's the only way I'm afraid

Keep your eye out for a unit with pin C2 then sell yours on 
There's a version "B" on eBay that has RFSL but it's silly money

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

I'm a little confused now.

When I change adaption channel 04 to 1 I do get the auto switching to work-does that definitely mean I don't have the RFSL pin? It comes up with my reverse cam feed albeit a slightly zoomed in image..

Maybe the unit has been hacked and rewired hence it doesn't function properly?


----------



## ReTTro fit

I'm lost 
You said it didn't work 
Now your saying it does

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

Sorry to confuse you, but when I code the unit as mentioned- the screen just goes black when igntion is turned on but it does the autoswitch fine! Just can't use any of the other radio functions.

Def no power connected to pin c2...

The plot thickens..


----------



## ReTTro fit

What source is selected at that point ? 
If it's on TV then it would be blank as there isn't one

Make sure radio is selected

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

Are you coded for TV ? 
If so remove it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReTTro fit

When the screens blank are the source bottom and return button working

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

Nothing works when the screen goes black...


----------



## MA3TDIQ

It isn't on any specific source. Just as soon as I code the radio to reverse cam it goes blank whatever screen I'm on.

I could try take off the tv coding-does that mean I wouldn't see the tv option in source anymore?


----------



## ReTTro fit

Correct 
It's possibly going to tv as default 
Code it out and just rely on the switching to take it to video source ( camera )

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

Just tried coding out tv of the rnse-it didn't work.

Still the exact same-just blank screen-time to throw out this rnse


----------



## ReTTro fit

After recoding have you tried a mater reset ???

Channel 111: Reset
To perform a system reset/restart save 1 as new value.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

I did reset by holding radio and settings button for 6 secs Indus-restart the unit-that not the same thing?


----------



## MA3TDIQ

Just done a reset with channel 111-still get the blank screen with ignition on-think I have depleted my options with this or do you have any other clever ideas?


----------



## ReTTro fit

So Is it instantly blank screen even without the video module plugged in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MA3TDIQ

Yes, blank when coding changed from 0-1 in adaption channel 04. Even without the adapter..

Any ideas?

I kinda gave up and just using it with pressing the media button when Im in reverse.

Only downside to that is the video cuts out when you go over 3 mph as it is not VIM hacked.

Is VIM hack easy to do?


----------



## MA3TDIQ

So I have just done some research and apparently the VIM software hack can only really be done on the mk1 RNSE.

I was looking at this as a potential workaround for the mk2 rnse - anyone know if this will work?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/291607177250? ... EBIDX%3AIT

Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Hi Lea - I just updated the diagram and the parts list. Can you please confirm the diagram is correct, specifically the Block D pins to the multi media adapter. There were a few comments and corrections in the stream of posts and I may have missed something. Cheers - Swiss


----------



## ReTTro fit

Looks spot on mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Here's a review of the camera I ordered from Amazon. Looks good so far and is an exact match to the OEM license plate light.

You can check out my Reverse Camera Open Box Review here -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1575921


----------



## thronus

Hi all,

An FYI for those looking for the reverse cam shown in the parts list.

I have tried placing two orders within the last 6 weeks using the current link (http://www.smartauto24.com/reverse-came ... 60qhpo30i5) and both times the seller failed to send the order. I had to file claims with PayPal to get refunded both times. This took several weeks. It appears they are no longer supporting that site and instead are going direct from http://www.roadnavi.com. The link to the camera is - http://www.roadnavi.com/product/86852-r ... -a4-q5-q7/. However, I was informed by someone from their Sales department that the factory may not be making this camera any longer and would be replacing it with one where the entire housing around the light is clear. I have gotten different responses from different people, but have placed an order for the camera and will advise here when it arrives.

Hope that helps.


----------



## thronus

I also had trouble ordering the Zemex camera, as I am located in the States. The UK site will not ship to the US and the German site ends up costing over $100 USD with the shipping. I just ordered from here: http://www.ebay.com/itm/141814504353 and again will advise when it arrives.

Cheers!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I should receive my media adapter next week. ReTTro fit has offered to bench test it before I attempt to install it, so I'll be shipping it to him to check out since he's just hop, skip and a jump across the English Channel.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I've managed to find some other sources that list this particular camera. You can also try a Google search for "Camera GT-9852C Audi" or "Camera GT-0852 Audi". It's often advertised for the Audi A4, which makes sense since it shares the same OEM license plate light as the Mk2 TT.

It seems the camera is manufactured by a company called Grace Tech Limited out of China http://www.gracegd.com/ as I have seen it advertised on Alibaba under the part number GT-0852. Whether or not you can order from them is another questions, but it wouldn't hurt to contact them directly and ask. Good luck!

China (Hot Car Backup Reverse Camera AUDI A4 From China Supplier)
https://www.alibaba.com
UK (Reverse Camera MM0852)
https://www.motormax.co.uk/collections/camera-solutions
France (Caméra de Recul pour Audi A4 GT-9852C)
http://www.acidaudio.fr
Hungary (ABM CAM-9852C)
https://tolatokamera.arukereso.hu/

This is all the information I found on mine - 
Camera GT-9852C CMOS 15.04 694734539852S


----------



## SwissJetPilot

To avoid going into the fuse box, I'd like to pull 12-V power & ground for the Media Adapter directly off the RNSE wiring harness.

What are the correct Blocks & Pins to do this?

1. 12V power - Block & Pin

2. Ground - Block & Pin


----------



## ReTTro fit

Block D pin 12 (KL.31) gnd

Block D pin 15 (KL.31) perm live

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Thank you, sir!


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Hi SJP. Depending on your media adapter it might be better with switched ignition live 12v. I bought a cheaper eBay adapter which seemed to keep the car awake via CAN so I had some flat battery problems. Which resolved when going from permanent to ignition switched supply. I took my switched live from the cigarette lighter.
PS have just arrived in Vence after 1000 mile marathon from Wiltshire 40 degrees little roadster went like a dream.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ JF - Thanks. I just received confirmation from Ampire that it should *not* be powered off the Quadlock wiring or it will pull power and drain the battery. Their recommended power/ground configuration to use a piggy-back plug with 3-Amp fuse and ground to a suitable source.

The Ampire kit is pretty straight forward and doesn't require as much splicing as the other media kits. It does require the use of the 32-pin connector on the back of the RNS-E, so you need to check with them for the right version of this kit if your RNS-E already has a 32-pin connector in use from the CD-Changer, i-Pod, or other media deivce. Otherwise it's just plug in the 32-pin connector, provide fused power for the red lead, and ground to the black. Plug in the video connector and that's it.

https://www.ampire.de/RL-RNSE.htm?Sessi ... SE&p=15087

Installation instructions-
https://pdf.ampire.de/caraudiosystems/R ... L-RNSE.pdf

This week was all about figuring out how to pull panels, routing wires from the trunk lid, through the bulkhead into the cabin and installing the camera as part of the prep work.





























.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Unlike our Coupe brethren, Roadster owners will have to route the RCA cable from the trunk into the cabin through the center bulkhead. Since we have a trunk, and not a hatch, the wires have to be routed through the rubber "hose" conduit between the trunk lid and the trunk area. As the RCA connector is too large to fit through, the connector has to be cut off and then a new connector has to be soldered back on once the cable has been routed into the cabin.

To avoid this, the use of speaker wire and RCA screw-terminal connectors can be used. A small dab of blue LocTite on each screw and the connection is secure.

On the roadster, for pulling wires through the conduit, disconnect the upper and lower rubber conduits from the center. Start with the upper conduit and pass an extra long, heavy-duty cable tie up through the conduit. Tape the ends of the wires to the cable tie and pull through. Repeat for the plastic center and lower tube. Then one more time from inside the trunk up to the lower rubber conduit . Pull the wires through, take up the slack, and reconnect the conduit sections.


----------



## Dave B

Hi All

This is my first post... Im looking to do the rear view camera and luckily i have the correct RSN-E (192 with RFSL). I have one question i all ready have a plug in where the multi media interface needs to plug in to (i think its for the cd changer) do i have to disconnect this or is there a work around? Thank for your help in advance....


----------



## ReTTro fit

The 192 rns-e is a mk1 version and will have the RFSL pin

The 32pin AV plug you already have plugged in will be because you have AUX, it will contain 3 wires 
Simply remove the 3 wires and put them in the 32pin plug from the media interface in the same locations

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave B

HI

Thank you that makes perfect sense, can't wait to do it.....

Thanks.....


----------



## Bhel

Hi all 
I finally installed my camera today and I think I have the same problem like MA3TDIQ who posted in May 17.
I have a 2011 RNSe with no RFSL and I used a CarXtras multimedia adapter
How do you code out the TV - I went to Navigation 37 and adaptation 10 and I could not find any TV drop down .
When I select channel 04 and change it to 1, I can't get my RNSE to work properly. The screen just goes black when the ignition is turned even when no reverse camera is connected and sometimes I can get the radio to work ( but the screen is always dark) None of the buttons work.
I have just gone back to normal ie non Lambo and everything works but I cannot go past 5km/hr.
Just sharing my experience as - I wonder if the CarsXtras is a common link here?
I also did not connect one of the pink wires in the CarXtras unit ACC-output wire 12v max.1A Whatever that means I assume it is connected to the ignition and I have no idea where I will find that .
Many thanks for all your assistance - I finally have a reverse camera - I look forward to hearing from anyone who can rectify the speed restriction .


----------



## Bhel

thronus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> An FYI for those looking for the reverse cam shown in the parts list.
> 
> I have tried placing two orders within the last 6 weeks using the current link (http://www.smartauto24.com/reverse-came ... 60qhpo30i5) and both times the seller failed to send the order. I had to file claims with PayPal to get refunded both times. This took several weeks. It appears they are no longer supporting that site and instead are going direct from http://www.roadnavi.com. The link to the camera is - http://www.roadnavi.com/product/86852-r ... -a4-q5-q7/. However, I was informed by someone from their Sales department that the factory may not be making this camera any longer and would be replacing it with one where the entire housing around the light is clear. I have gotten different responses from different people, but have placed an order for the camera and will advise here when it arrives.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Hi all 
Placed an order for camera with roadnavi and have sent them a few messages but they don't reply and have had to lodge a Paypal claim to get my money back .
Be aware


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Bhel - If you are in Europe, you might try Amazon. This is the one I ordered...

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00YKV ... UTF8&psc=1

Or in the UK, try this one...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zemex-Rear-cam ... mex+camera


----------



## dadsincharge

SwissJetPilot said:



> Unlike our Coupe brethren, Roadster owners will have to route the RCA cable from the trunk into the cabin through the center bulkhead. Since we have a trunk, and not a hatch, the wires have to be routed through the rubber "hose" conduit between the trunk lid and the trunk area. As the RCA connector is too large to fit through, the connector has to be cut off and then a new connector has to be soldered back on once the cable has been routed into the cabin.
> 
> To avoid this, the use of speaker wire and RCA screw-terminal connectors can be used. A small dab of blue LocTite on each screw and the connection is secure.
> 
> On the roadster, for pulling wires through the conduit, disconnect the upper and lower rubber conduits from the center. Start with the upper conduit and pass an extra long, heavy-duty cable tie up through the conduit. Tape the ends of the wires to the cable tie and pull through. Repeat for the plastic center and lower tube. Then one more time from inside the trunk up to the lower rubber conduit . Pull the wires through, take up the slack, and reconnect the conduit sections.


Swiss

Do you replace the whole RCA connector from the camera to the HU with the speaker wire and the RCA screw connector.

Lance


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Dadsincharge - No, you can leave the female RCA connector on the camera since it's not that long and will remain in the trunk lid. You only need to use the RCA terminal blocks and 2-wire speaker wire method to replace the normal RCA extension cable since it has to be routed through the trunk lid grommet.

As you'll discover, the RCA jack is too large to fit through the grommet that connects the trunk lid to the trunk.

Using the 2-wire RCA lead and terminal connectors works exactly the same way. The video RCA is just two wire connector; outer ring and center pin. So using the speaker wire with the terminal connectors is effectively the exact same thing. Just make sure you connect positive to positive, and negative to negative on both terminals. They are marked (+) and (-) so you can't mix them up. This way you'll only have to pull the camera main power lead and the 2-wire speaker wire from the trunk lid into the trunk.

Once you have the camera power lead into the trunk, you'll need separate the red and black wires. The red (+) wire will go to Pin-87 on the relay and you'll need to find a suitable ground for the black (-). Given the proximity, I ran the camera ground to the stud used at the top of the Bose amp. I also secured the relay to it.

Before you secure the camera (+) red lead to the relay, you'll find it easier to join both the camera power wire and the Block C, Pin-2 wire to a common connector at the relay Pin-87 (see wiring diagram). The Block-C, Pin-2 power and the 2-wire RCA lead are the only 3-wires you need to route to the RNS-E. Everything else stays in the trunk.

Tap off the reverse light (black with blue stripe, Pin-2) and connect to Pin-86 on the relay. Run a power lead directly from the battery to the relay. Note - if your relay is not fused, be sure to include an in-line 30A fuse between the battery terminal and the relay Pin 30. REMOVE THE FUSE WHILE YOU'RE WIRING EVERYTHING TOGETHER TO AVOID AN ACCIDENTAL FAULT.

Run a ground from the relay Pin-85 to ground. I used the same ground as the camera ground.

At this point you're ready to run the Block-C, Pin-2 wire and 2-wire RCA lead through the bulkhead, into the cockpit, under the door sill panel, up the drivers kick panel and up to the RNS-E.


----------



## dadsincharge

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Dadsincharge - No, you can leave the original RCA connector on the camera since it's not that long and will remain in the trunk lid. You only need to use the RCA terminal blocks and speaker wires to replace the normal RCA extension cable since it has to be routed through the trunk lid, into the trunk, through the bulkhead, into the cabin and up to the RNS-E.
> 
> I only recommended this option since it's more of a hassle (for me anyway) to have to cut one of the connectors, route it through the car and then re-solder it once I've routed it into the the cabin.
> 
> Using the speaker wire and terminal connectors works exactly the same way. The video RCA is just two wire connector; outer ring and center pin. So using the speaker wire with the terminal connectors is effectively the exact same thing. Just make sure you connect positive to positive, and negative to negative on both terminals. They are marked (+) and (-) so you can't mix them up.


Many Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Dadsincharge - Once you pull the conduit apart, you'll realize why you have to cut off one of the RCA connectors from the RCA extension wire because. the center plastic conduit tube is just too small in diameter compared to the diameter of the RCA connector. If it would have fit, I wouldn't have had to cut it off.

I quickly realized what a hassle it was going to be to solder it all back together since the RCA wires are very fine. With the speaker wire/RCA terminal block version, it's just much easier to pull the wires through and screw the connectors on.

This allows you to pass a standard 2-wire speaker wire from the camera, through the conduit and then route it to the RNS-E. Simply connect the RCA jack connectors on either end of the 2-wire and you're good to go. Sure beats soldering!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Dadsincharge - when you get around to running the wires from the trunk, through the buikhead and into the cabin (assuming you've pulled all the panels first) the easiest way to do this is to use a tape measure.

From inside the cabin, extend the tape into the lower opening closest to the door sill. Run in through the bulkhead so it comes out the other side in the trunk area. Tape all the wires onto the end of the tape, retract the tape and bingo - wires are through the bulkhead!

Since your TT is right-hand drive, this will be a bit trickier since you'll need to route it from right to left, rather than just straight back through as would be the case for a left hand drive TT.

Actually, either pulling them into the cabin from the trunk, or from the trunk into the cabin doesn't make much difference. But either way, the tape measure will make the job much easier.























.


----------



## dadsincharge

Great Tip - Many Thanks


----------



## Bhel

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Bhel - If you are in Europe, you might try Amazon. This is the one I ordered...
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00YKV ... UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Or in the UK, try this one...
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zemex-Rear-cam ... mex+camera


Hi SwissJetPilot 
I am in Australia and just placed the order. The UK Amazon did not work but the other one did 
Thanks buddy..


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ Bhel - Hopefully you guys down under will get an Amazon.au and will be able to get these locally. Good luck!


----------



## Bhel

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ Bhel - Hopefully you guys down under will get an Amazon.au and will be able to get these locally. Good luck!


Looking forward to Amazon starting up down under They are starting soon The prices is are at least 50% more than what you guys pay in Europe but the competition may destroy our local businesses- that is a concern . we don't have the population to sustain growth - Could do with more people here Beautiful roads , scenery that you will kill for. Imagine cruising in your TT with no other idiotic vehicles for hundreds of K's . 80 Euros per litre of fuel Beaudiful 
Wanna move here 
HeHe 
Have a great weekend


----------



## Sodde

barry_m2 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect thanks
> 
> Will this media connector do the trick ?
> 
> eBay item 201353131785
> 
> Sent from my Apple product via the interweb
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I bought and it arrived a couple of days ago. Only thing is, I'm not sure which of the two wires twisted together are CAN high and CAN low?
Click to expand...

I'm going to do the reverse camera mod this weekend and I also have this same "Adaptor Universe"multimedia interface as above, which came with no wiring diagram. Does anyone know which of the twisted wires (blue/white and black/white) are can hi and can low?

Thanks!

Never mind, I just saw Lee's video which shows the twisted wires and his explanation.


----------



## Sodde

poder said:


> The power from HU to camera is only on when the relay is triggered, which means when blue is powered by reverse signal. That also sends positive signal into HU to show reverse camera.
> Just to understand your setup - do you take the reverse signal from the CEM (Central Electronics Module) or from the actual reverse light in the boot?
> You can feed the reverse trigger on the HU directly from CEM or reverse light (bypassing the small camera box) and hook up the blue wire into the box (the side away from HU) from a supply switched by ignition.
> That will power the camera when ignition is on, but only switch automatically when in reverse.


Hey Poder, I've read through the all of the posts in this thread...probably too much info for me but one of my doubts at this point is the wiring for the camera and the fact that we share the same camera and and cable with the same funky 'inline' relay box...I'm asking for your input here.
My confusion rests around the relay box in the wiring supplied with the camera and whether there is a need to also use the 30A fused relay as well as the inline one?
I got the 'CANDID' camera listed in the parts required and the 'Adaptor Universe' multimedia interface and so if you can let me know how you connected the camera cables, it would be really helpful.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpaudio

Hello fellow members,
new to this forum but many years sticked with Audi cars. To finalize my decision to buy or not a RNS-E PU 193G unit, is it finally possible to connect reverse camera, automaticaly energized, without having the C2 pin existing (N/C)?
My apologies if this info can be found in one of 32 previous pages of this post...
Regards from Greece,
John


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Unfortunately the most knowledgeable person on this subject (ReTTro fit) officially left the forum this past October. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

You'll have to dig through the posts to find the answer. :?

Here's his farewell...
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=1667282&hilit=farewell


----------



## TT44

Hi Guys, I've been looking through all the posts on this topic in order to install a camera. I noted one poster queried the presence of a Bose system and its connector being already in place in the AMP block on the RNS-E. I noted the reply by Retro TT that says move the wires 6, 21 and 22 to the new plug from the multi media adapter. After doing this and completing the camera installation does anyone know if the Bose system will still work? Regards to all and thanks for all the excellent input.


----------



## dadsincharge

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ JF - Thanks. I just received confirmation from Ampire that it should *not* be powered off the Quadlock wiring or it will pull power and drain the battery. Their recommended power/ground configuration is shown using a piggy back plug with 3-Amp fuse and grounding to a suitable source.
> 
> https://www.ampire.de/RL-RNSE.htm?Sessi ... SE&p=15087
> 
> This week was all about figuring out how to pull panels, routing wires from the trunk lid, through the bulkhead into the cabin and installing the camera as part of the prep work for when I get the kit back. Then I have to find someone locally with a VAGCOM otherwise I'm going to be at the mercy of the local Audi mechanic.
> 
> .


@Swiss

Where did you wire the camera power lead up to. Did you also take this through the grommet into the rear wing and take power from the reversing light. If so what was the wire for this. I have fitted a new aerial for DAB that is amplified (although I can only hand tighten the nut under the rear wing as the space is too small for any kind of spanner) so could use that just the camera will always have power whilst the car is running - maybe the reversing light is best.

Thanks

Lance


----------



## dadsincharge

So fitted today and found on this thread that the Blue\Black wire is the reverse wire.
For some reason now both number plate bulbs do not work (they were before) and with the engine running and in reverse I get just the guidelines come up with no image - just a black screen.
If I switch just the ignition on and put it in reverse I get an image with the guide lines.

Switched the earth from the lights to another and exactly the same thing - any ideas?


----------



## FNChaos

Are you trying to power your camera directly by tapping the blue / black reverse wire?

If so, your problem is likely due to the fact that power is 'pulse width modulated' (not steady-state DC) when the motor is running. If this is the case, you will need a direct feed from the battery to your camera and a relay that is switched by the reverse wiring for control. (see item 6 first post of this thread).


----------



## dadsincharge

FNChaos said:


> Are you trying to power your camera directly by tapping the blue / black reverse wire?
> 
> If so, your problem is likely due to the fact that power is 'pulse width modulated' (not steady-state DC) when the motor is running. If this is the case, you will need a direct feed from the battery to your camera and a relay that is switched by the reverse wiring for control. (see item 6 first post of this thread).


That was my next stage - thanks for the reminder. Just ordered the part required - will get some more wire and try it out at the weekend. Also seem to have a CanBus error on the License Plate bulbs. The camera I have as a built in LED as part of the camera\bulb housing so I assume this is causing the issue. They do work though (had LED's in prior to this with no CanBus errors)


----------



## CanadaTT

Powering the reverse camera using a relay from the battery provides a clean stable source of power and can eliminate the camera flickering problems some have mentioned. For anyone wanting to do this here are the relay pinouts:

Relay Terminal#
30: 12Volt + from the battery
86: Relay trigger. Connect this terminal to the backup lights to activate the relay when the car is in reverse.
85: Ground to vehicle chassis
87: Power to positive lead on the camera
87A: unused.

The negative lead from the camera can be shared with the lead from terminal 85 or connected to a different ground point on the chassis-whichever is easier.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dave B

Hi All

I need help identifying what cable does what on my Adapter Universe ® Multimedia Interface Adaptor IMA RNS-E Symphony 3 TV Video Cable. Canbus cables are coloured Blue with yellow stripe and Black with a white stripe, I do not know which one is can high or can low and I can't find the wiring instructions any where. Also what are they used for as the reversing camera seems to work with them disconnected ?

Thanks in advance......


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Trouble Shooting - *

It's been about a year since this post was started, so I've gone back through to summarize the various problems and solution as were recommended by ReTTroFit over the course of this project.

All the credit goes to ReTTroFit for without his knowledge, effort and patience, this project would not be possible. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

*Reverse Camera Overview:*

If all the wiring and coding has been done correctly, turn on the ignition, turn on the RNS-E and put the vehicle into reverse. The camera image will be automatically displayed on the RNS-E screen. From now on, every time you put the car in reverse, the screen will automatically switch to the rear camera. Note - if you've turned off the RNS-E, it will not come on automatically just because you put the car in reverse. You'll have to leave the RNS-E 'on' when you shut down the car.

Trouble Shooting:

*(1.) Check the label on your RNS-E for RFSL: (Page 1)*

The third column of text should have "C: EXT CONTROL CONNECTOR". Item 2 should state "RFSL". If Item 2 is N.C. then the RNS-E will not automatically display the camera image when the car is put into reverse.

*(2.) Your RNS-E does not really have RFSL: (Page 15 post by Tony Zed)*

It's a known issue especially with eBay and 2nd hand RNS-E units that while the label states RFSL, it actually isn't. See the post on page 15 from TonyZed - https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1283849

Without going through the hassle of opening up the RNS-E and actually inspecting the circuit board, you can test the input signal to RFSL to verify if it's working or not -

• Turn on the RNS-E and select [Radio].
• Run a 12-V wire directly from the positive terminal on the battery and touch it onto Block C, Pin-2 .
• If the screen switches to a blank screen you know it's working.

*(3.) Verify the VCDS coding: *

a. Change the setting so the RNS-E can accept a reverse camera signal. (Page 2)
• 37-Navigation
• Adaptation-10
• From the drop down menu, select "Rear View Camera" (Channel 4)
• Change "New Value" from [0] to [1]
• Click [Save]
• Go back and verify the change was made and saved.

b. Change the setting for the [Media] / [CD-TV] button so the RNS-E is set for TV Tuner. (Page 4)
• 37-Navigation
• Coding -07
• Mouse-over the Software Coding field and check the Pop-Up menu
• Add TV Tuner (+1) to the value in the code string 0xxxxx?
• The value of "?" is the sum of all applicable item values.

c. You can reset the RNS-E to see if it boots with TV in the source list. (Page 5)
• 37-Navigation
• Adaption-10
• Set to Channel 111
• Change "New Value" from [0] to [1]
Once you enter the new value, the RNS-E will automatically reset. The value cannot be saved.

*(4.) RNS-E Connections: (Page 1 wiring diagram & Page 4)*

a. Ensure the Quad-lock connected, latched and secured.
b. Verify the Block C, Pin-2 wire is in the correct position within the Green Block C connector. Looking at it from the back where the wires go into Green connector, Pin 2 is located on the top row, 2nd from the left.
c. Verify the RFSL power pin is fully seated and securely fixed into the connector and can not be pulled loose.
d. To test the input signal to RFSL, put the RNS-E on "radio". While it's on put a 12-V feed from your battery and touch it onto pin C2 . If the screen switches to a blank screen you know it's working.

*(5.) Adding a 12-V Relay for "clean" power to the camera: (Page 1 & wiring diagram)*

Most cameras will not work with the power coming directly off the reverse bulb. Audi and other newer VAG cars use PWM (Pulse Width Modulation). That means that the power to your reverse light pulses on and off at a very high rate rather than just being constantly "on" as was the case with older cars. If you've converted your license plate lights to LEDs, this may also cause a problem for the camera.

Typical issues linked to poor camera performance include no image displayed, lines displayed across the screen or an intermittent, flickering display. If you encounter any of these effects, install a 4-pole, NO (Normally Open) 12-V, 30-A relay to solve this problem. If the relay has a fuse incorporated into it, great. If not, put one between the battery and pin 30 just to keep things on the safe side.

Relay connections:
• Battery positive to Pin-30
• Battery ground to Pin-85
• Reverse light wire (RFSL) to Pin-86
• Camera power wire to Pin-87

If the relay isn't functioning, check that the fuse is good. If you installed an in-line fuse between the battery and the relay, check that the fuse is present and functional.

*(6.) The Video Media Module: (Page 8 ) *

If the wiring in the rear of the vehicle (camera, relay, etc.) and the VCDS coding is correct, the Media Module should be suspect -
a. Check that power is +12V is Block D, Pin-12 and ground is Block D, Pin-15.
b. Check the CAN HIGH is Block D, Pin-9 and CAN LOW is Block D, Pin-10.
b. Check that the in-line fuse for power is present and has not blown.
c. Perform a continuity test to verify the connectors are passing a signal.
d. Test the Media Module on a known video source and display. Replace if defective.

Note 1 - If unsure about which wire goes to CAN-HIGH vs. CAN-HIGH, and you don't get a signal, just switch them as this often solves the problem.
Note 2 - If you have an older Kufatec IMA "Basic" Media Module, it will not work with a Mk2 RNS-E.
Note 3 - If you have a CD-changer or other device that's already using the 32-pin connector, check with the media kit seller and see if they can provide a plug-and-play module that's already wired to accommodate additional audio features.

*(7.) RCA Cable and/or Connectors:*

Verify the connection is good on both ends of the RCA cable by performing a continuity test on the tip and ring. If it fails, the cable and/or RCA jacks are suspect. They should be repaired or replaced and then retested to ensure continuity before and after installation. If you used the RCA Jack Adapters, make sure you didn't reverse-install a connector on one end.

*(8.) Power feed from the Reverse Light: (Page 1 wiring diagram)*

a. Verify you have actually connected to the reverse wire; it's Black with the Blue stripe coming out of Pin-2 of the rear light harness connector. (Page 4)
b. Check continuity on both ends and at the connector.
c. Check continuity at the camera, reverse bulb and Pin-2 connection in the RNS-E.

*(9.) Ground connections:*

Check that the ground terminal connections are good and wires are properly crimped to the terminal ring connectors.

*(10.) Checking the camera:*

To verify if your camera is actually working, you can power it from the car and connect the RCA directly to a monitor. If you get an image, the camera is good.

*(11.) Good Wiring Practices:*

a.) Solder all connections where possible.
b.) Ensure continuity through all wires and connectors.
c.) Verify all crimp connections are good.
d.) Check that all wires are secured to the connectors.
e.) Verify all pins are correctly positioned.

*(12.) Image Quality on the RNS-E Display:*

Early RNS-E has screen resolution of 400x240. Later versions, from 2010, have a higher screen resolution of 800x480.
The reverse camera recommended for this project has 728×582 pixels, which means the early model RNS-E's won't look as clear as the later models.

*(13.) Camera Alignment: *

Since the camera recommended for this project does not sit directly in line with the car's center line and can not be adjusted up or down, be sure to check what the camera is actually seeing and where objects are in relationship to the car. Put an object behind the car (like a plastic bucket) and slowly back towards it until it touches the red line on the screen. Also be sure you know where the side to side limits are to you don't knock a mirror thinking you're farther away than you really are!

*(14.) Buttons are Locked Out when In Reverse: *

With an RNS-E (at least the early 192 model) this is normal. As long as the vehicle is in reverse and the image is displayed on the screen, you won't be able to use any of the buttons until.
.


----------



## Stem

What a great and informative post this is.

Swiss - have you any more info on this. I am looking for a later model - Media button with Block C Pin 2 being RFSL. What does it look like when inspecting it?

*(2.) Your RNS-E does not really have RFSL: (Page 1)

It's a known issue especially with eBay and 2nd hand RNS-E units that while the label states RFSL, it actually isn't. The only way to check is to open the unit and inspect the circuit board.*

I have been caught out with a unit from ebay that was labelled wrong luckily Paypal gave me a full refund.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

As I understand it, the RNS-E label either has RFSL or N.C., unfortunately I don't know enough about the units to tell you which version to look for. I know ReTTroFit drops in from time to time so you might send him a PM and see what he recommends.

See the post by TonyZed on page 15 about after-market RNS-E units. Here's the link he references -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1283849

JohnnyFarmer provide this insite -

_"Problems are with the refurbished units which often carry a 'refurbished' (fake) label with a date beyond 2015 and inaccurate Pin C2 RFSL indication. By taking the back cover off you can see if there's a blank space where the switching chip and other surface mounted components should be"._

If I understand ReTTroFit's comment correctly, the only way to verify if RFSL is actually present is to turn on the RNS-E and select [Radio]. Then touch a 12-V lead, directly off the battery, onto Block-C, Pin-2 and see if the screen goes blank.

Thanks for the comment, I went back and edited section #2.


----------



## Stem

SwissJetPilot said:


> As I understand it, the RNS-E label either has RFSL or N.C., unfortunately I don't know enough about the units to tell you which version to look for. I know he drops in from time to time so you might send him a PM and see what he recommends.
> 
> See the post by TonyZed on page 15 about after-market RNS-E units. Here's the link he references -
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1283849
> 
> Myself and JohnnyFarmer suffered a 'fake labelled' unit from ebay but luckily we both returned the items with a full refund - I was told the unit was refurbed units from Germany.
> 
> Think I may just flog the AMI / Cable and Tune2Air as it seems to hard to find a later RNS-e if there is a market for them.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Given how old the RNS-E units are now, I suspect many people will be swapping them out for Android or other head units with more features and capability. But for anyone who wants to remain 'old school', if you can get all the parts, wiring and coding sorted it's not a bad way to go.


----------



## pcbbc

SwissJetPilot said:


> Given how old the RNS-E units are now, I suspect many people will be swapping them out for Android or other head units with more features and capability.But for anyone who wants to remain 'old school', if you can get all the parts, wiring and coding sorted it's not a bad way to go.


You'd think, but it doesn't seem to be that way. There seem less for sale on eBay than there were a couple of years ago for some reason. Perhaps everyone who was going to upgrade already has, and everyone else is keeping their units...

As for units with RFSL, get the seller to confirm the hardware version (on the CAR -> Version screen). Anything with a HW: H03 or lower number should definitely have the RFSL input present. The hardware is also listed on the label on the top of the unit as Hxx towards the top right.

It is not impossible to open the unit and swap out the backplane for one without RFSL while maintaining the reported HW version, but I imagine that is a lot less common than fake labels. I've also seen units labelled HW04 which claim to have RFSL on the label, but cannot say if they work or not. HazzyDayz seem to state that they do *NOT* work, and I expect they would know.

Unfortunately RFSL equipped units seem to be as rare as hens teeth. Another option, if you have the skills, is to get a model for another vehicle and swap the fascia with that of a TT one thus creating a compatible TT unit. Of course this involves the expense of two units, but you can sell on the other one afterwards.

Also no need to run power from battery 12v to test RFSL. Just jumper from one of the 12v inputs or outputs from the RNSE to test.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Finding the RNSE was the trickiest bit.
I landed up getting 8P0 035 193B which is an A3 unit - as such generally much cheaper than the TT RNSE (ebay item 162121553300 was mine for £509)









Fascia Swap (landed up doing 3 times for different units) took 30 mins with:
a good light, clean kitchen table, lots of saucers for the screws

I agree with ReTTrofit's advice about testing the RFSL pin but I imagine that would require the units to be coded first which for most of us would need connection to the Quadlock connector in the car though not a fascia swap if it's just a trial.

*Caution *the video interface also needs to work with the Mk RNS








My interface which worked was £104 
My first like Dave B's above worked with my Mk 1 RNS but not the Mk2 £73(sorry)


----------



## Stem

JohnnyFarmer said:


> Finding the RNSE was the trickiest bit.
> I landed up getting 8P0 035 193B which is an A3 unit - as such generally much cheaper than the TT RNSE (ebay item 162121553300 was mine for £509)
> Fascia Swap took (landed up doing 3 times for different units) took 30 mins with:
> a good light, clean kitchen table, lots of saucers for the screws
> 
> I agree with ReTTrofit's advice about testing the RFSL pin but I imagine that would require the units to be coded first which for most of us would need connection to the Quadlock connector in the car though not a fascia swap if it's just a trial.
> 
> *Caution *the video interface also needs to work with the Mk RNS
> 
> I'll look for my interface which worked & edit this post.


Congrats Johnny of actually sourcing a unit - I have the reversing camera but want AMI as well. Do you have bother reversing camera and AMI now?

I have somewhere in the garage a TT fascia so this may be a possible route to explore.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

I guess most of us on here work of our TTs because we want them just right.
I managed Mk2 RNS with auto-switching rev cam, AMI (with a tune2air) and a nice TPMS on RNS screen mod.
Took several weeks of my life which I won't get back
But I am very happy in a way which only those of us here can ever understand 

Stem - do you have an old RNS now or something else? The old TT fascia can go on a Mk2 RNS - just takes a little more fiddling.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I found this link on an A2 website. It's in German, but if you use Google Chrome, you can right-click on the web page and select "Translate to English". Provides some code information and has some additional links -

RNS-E – A2-Freun.de Wiki
.


----------



## Stem

JohnnyFarmer said:


> I guess most of us on here work of our TTs because we want them just right.
> I managed Mk2 RNS with auto-switching rev cam, AMI (with a tune2air) and a nice TPMS on RNS screen mod.
> Took several weeks of my life which I won't get back
> But I am very happy in a way which only those of us here can ever understand
> 
> Stem - do you have an old RNS now or something else? The old TT fascia can go on a Mk2 RNS - just takes a little more fiddling.


I still have the older version with the CD/TV button that auto engages when to select reverse.
I'd love to find a new version as I also have a complete AMI and Tune2air module. 
How does the TPMS work is there any additional mods other than TPMS sensors on the wheels?


----------



## Stem

SwissJetPilot said:


> I found this link on an A2 website. It's in German, but if you use Google Chrome, you can right-click on the web page and select "Translate to English". Provides some code information and has some additional links -
> 
> https://wiki.a2-freun.de/wiki/index.php/RNS-E
> .


Cheers Andrew I'll have a look at this in the morning.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-rs3-s3- ... 0033.m2042

Depending on your appetite for tinkering - might be worth asking this seller for a picture of the top label & making a cheeky offer - it's been on ebay for a couple of months.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-RNS-E-A ... SwnL9bVcx0

And this one is from the same seller as mine (used same picture) who chatted helpfully on eBay, knew what I was on about with the RFSL pin & happy take back if I could not get the reversing input to work.


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

Stem - this is the TPMS thing:

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... S#p7890361










Clearer picture now it's on a Mk2 RNSE


----------



## pcbbc

JohnnyFarmer said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-rs3-s3-a3-rns-e-FAULTY/292399487975?_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D53379%26meid%3D28c1e30415214de39d6ed8ed29386dc4%26pid%3D100033%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D153086319236%26itm%3D292399487975&_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on your appetite for tinkering - might be worth asking this seller for a picture of the top label & making a cheeky offer - it's been on ebay for a couple of months.
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-RNS-E-A ... SwnL9bVcx0
> 
> And this one is from the same seller as mine (used same picture) who chatted helpfully on eBay, knew what I was on about with the RFSL pin & happy take back if I could not get the reversing input to work.


That first listing is very worrying. It shows what appears to be a 193 unit (has MEDIA instead of CD/TV button) but the PIN Entry screen showing the fault is very definitely from the 192 model. Here is what a 193 PIN Entry should look like, and as you can see it is very different:









The second listing looks to be okay, and early 2010 production, so hopeful - but need seller to confirm hardware version and RFSL.

Also there is this A6 model knocking around on eBay with an H04 hardware version label and RFSL and V-Signal showing, but I cannot guarantee that it will work. But the fact that it is from/for the A6 means it would have need RFSL and V-Signal to work correctly (as A6 does not have these signals over CAN).


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I've seen these rear circuit boards advertised, but I guess you'd really have to want a reverse camera to go through the joy of doing it this way. Not sure how one would know if it has RFSL or not and I suspect a software upgrade of some sort would also be required. I have no clue if this is even a viable option.

You can Google search "AUDI RNS-E BACK REAR CONNECTORS 192 PANEL" -















.


----------



## Wolvez

The only problem is the component protection

V-Signal = Speed/GALA (see image below)

(Instrument cluster) -> Adaptation -> Function 10 -> Channel 62
+01 - Radio
+02 - Telefon
+04 - Navigation or 5
+08 - Telematics

(Navigation System) -> Coding -> Function 07

0?xxxxx: Model
1 - Audi A2
2 - Audi A3 (8P)
3 - Audi A4 (> 2004)
4 - Audi A4 Cabriolet (> 2004)
5 - Audi A6 (< 2004)
6 - Audi TT (> 2004)
0x?xxxx: Diagnostics
0 - activ
1 - inactiv
0xx?xxx: Sound characteristics
0 - linear
1 - Audi A4 (> 2004)
2 - Audi A6 (< 2004)
3 - Audi A4 Cabriolet (> 2004)
4 - Audi TT (> 2004)
5 - Audi A3 (8P)
9 - Bose Soundsystem
0xxx?xx: Telephone/telematics
1 - no telephone (supply voltage for microphone actively)
2 - Mobile phone preparation (Temic - Speisesp. Microphone inactively)
3 - Mobile phone preparation (Cullmann - Speisesp. Microphone inactively)
4 - Mobile phone preparation (Nokia - Speisesp. Microphone inactively)
5 - Telematics Europe (supply voltage microphone inactively)
6 - Telematics US (supply voltage microphone inactively)
7 - Base plate diagnostic capable with comfort control
0xxxx?x: Options I
1 - default
2 - Digital-Radio
3 - Satelite -Radio
4 - Satelite - and Digital-Radio
0xxxxx?: Options II
1 - default
2 - TV-Tuner
3 - CD-Changer
4 - TV-Tuner and CD-Changer
5 - Multifunction Steering Wheel
6 - TV-Tuner and Multifunction Steering Wheel
7 - CD-Changer and Multifunction Steering Wheel
8 - TV-Tuner, CD-Changer und Multifunction Steering Wheel


----------



## pcbbc

SwissJetPilot said:


> You can Google search "AUDI RNS-E BACK REAR CONNECTORS 192 PANEL"


Unfortunately that seller doesn't have any 193 back panels available any more. 

Forum member andy55070 has been trying to get RFSL to work by swapping various back panels onto a HW06 193 unit in his MK1, but has so far been unsuccessful.

I need to do some more investigation as to if the unit firmware also plays a part in this. As the firmware is aware of the HW verison (stored in EEPROM/Flash on main motherboard), it may well be that firmware knows that RFSL hardware should not be present after a certain HW revision and therefore ignores it (i.e. even if a compatible backplane is subsequently added).

Also I never got to investigate this on my MK2 before I sold it, but how does MK2 do dead reckoning for reverse? As it receives V-Signal over CAN, I would expect it to also get RFSL over CAN. As a test, if you disconnect the SAT antenna and then reverse - does the car's dead reckoning position on the NAV map move forwards or backwards?

If the unit can detect reverse by CAN then theoretically there should be no need for a hard-wired RFSL at all. But it does not seem to have been coded that way, at least not when coded in TT 8J mode.


----------



## Wolvez

pcbbc said:


> Also I never got to investigate this on my MK2 before I sold it, but how does MK2 do dead reckoning for reverse? As it receives V-Signal over CAN, I would expect it to also get RFSL over CAN. As a test, if you disconnect the SAT antenna and then reverse - does the car's dead reckoning position on the NAV map move forwards or backwards?
> 
> If the unit can detect reverse by CAN then theoretically there should be no need for a hard-wired RFSL at all. But it does not seem to have been coded that way, at least not when coded in TT 8J mode.


*YES, wiring the V-Signal is not required in mk2*. Speed-dependent volume control (GALA) via infotainment CAN bus. Look how the acoustic parking system is wired on mk2.

The following lines lead to the acoustic parking system control unit mk2:
● 2 lines from the convenience CAN bus
● 3 lines to the power supply
● 2 lines for the rear parking aid warning buzzer H15
● 3 lines to each of the 4 acoustic parking sensors (2 lines for power supply and one digital signal line for data exchange)

Page 35 & 37
http://www.volkspage.net/technik/ssp/ssp/SSP_382.pdf


----------



## pcbbc

Wolvez said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> *YES, wiring the V-Signal is not required in mk2*. Speed-dependent volume control (GALA) via infotainment CAN bus. Look how the acoustic parking system is wired on mk2
Click to expand...

Yes, I know this.

Actually, even in A6 mode, GALA comes from CAN. This was true for the MK1 Concert/Chorus units for the CAN equipped MK1 TT, because v-signal wasn't hardwired to the headunit from factory on them either. I know because I recently fixed the bug in the later 193 RNSE firmwares where it ignores the GALA CANBUS message (GALA got broken by Audi in A6s retrofitted with a 193 in firmwares after 150).

The purpose of V-signal on the RNS-E in A6 mode (and partly RFSL too, although it also switches camera as we know) is so the unit can deadreckon. I know everyone says it's for GALA, but they are mistaken. Deadreconing is being able to tell which direction and how fast the vehicle is going when there is no GPS lock. For example tunnels and urban canyons, or when the vehicle has just started up and not got a GPS fix yet.

So my question still stands: Can the RNSE deadreacon in reverse in the 8J? In which case it must *also* receive RFSL through CAN (as well as V-Signal). In which case it opens up the possibility of a firmware patch to make it listen to CAN for RFSL instead of the hardwired signal as currently.

To clarify, there are at least 3 different bits of data sent in various CAN messages:
a) ABS wheel rotation pulse count (used for dead reckoning, not present on A6 infotainment CAN, hence need for hardwired v-signal)
b) Reverse/Forward gear selection (used for dead reckoning and reverse camera, not present on A6 infotainment CAN, hence need for hardwired RFSL)
c) Vehicle speed (used for GALA, present on all models)

Question: Does TT 8J have b) on CANBUS and use it for dead reckoning *only* ?


----------



## MT-V6

My RNSE doesn't have RFSL and it detects reverse gear for Optical Parking, so it must just be the way the video feed has been designed into the system

This screen appears automatically when in reverse (or parking sensor button is pressed):









Parking sensor button is wired to parking module, which uses powertrain canbus, so there must be a link between powertrain canbus and the RNSE


----------



## pcbbc

MT-V6 said:


> My RNSE doesn't have RFSL and it detects reverse gear for Optical Parking, so it must just be the way the video feed has been designed into the system


Yes, this is a good point. Although it could be the OPS detecting reverse (either hard-wired or via another CANBUS message not present on the infotainment CAN) and then informing the RNS-E via the dedicated OPS CAN messages. There certainly must be more to it, because as you say it also detects the button press.

But it seems to me almost certain that RFSL *must* be present on infotainment CAN, as dead reckoning would be flaky without it if you reverse (unit mistakenly adjusts your position forward instead).

I will have a dig around in the firmware and see what I can find.

Edit: OPS is on powertrain CAN only? Then the CAN Gateway will be forwarding relevant messages between there and infotainment. Unfortunately we can't tell if reverse is only forwarded as a result of the OPS module CAN messages being present.


----------



## Stem

WOW - this has pretty much blown my mind. You guys really know your stuff (but its all a little beyond me if I'm honest).

Was going to say all I want is *reverse camera* and *AMI *but now I've seen TPMS (I defo want want that).


----------



## barry_m2

What parking control module are you using, mine doesn't do this, but I think it's cause I have an older version!!?



MT-V6 said:


> My RNSE doesn't have RFSL and it detects reverse gear for Optical Parking, so it must just be the way the video feed has been designed into the system
> 
> This screen appears automatically when in reverse (or parking sensor button is pressed):
> 
> 
> Parking sensor button is wired to parking module, which uses powertrain canbus, so there must be a link between powertrain canbus and the RNSE


----------



## pcbbc

barry_m2 said:


> What parking control module are you using, mine doesn't do this, but I think it's cause I have an older version!!?


And what version of RNS-E firmware do you have? Check on the CAR -> Version screen.

Edit: Lastest SW versions
Old 192 units: 650
New 193 units: 220


----------



## SwissJetPilot

For reference here's my RNS-E information out of a late model 2007 (German spec.) I'm the second owner and to my knowledge nothing's been updated.


----------



## MT-V6

Now you say it, I suspect the OPS is getting reverse from the parking module through the powertrain CAN, and the parking module is simply telling the RNSE to switch to the parking screen. So the RNSE probably doesn't know about reverse through that...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## MT-V6

barry_m2 said:


> What parking control module are you using, mine doesn't do this, but I think it's cause I have an older version!!?


8P0 919 475 H, there are a couple of later revisions

To keep this thread on topic, my notes are here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837385

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc

MT-V6 said:


> Now you say it, I suspect the OPS is getting reverse from the parking module through the powertrain CAN, and the parking module is simply telling the RNSE to switch to the parking screen. So the RNSE probably doesn't know about reverse through that...


I think probably so.

If RFSL is present on CAN, then it's probably message ID 0x351 according to this list:


Code:


#define SPEED 0x351
/*
351h 8 45 00 00 00 00 75 7B 10 100 1795 Geschwindigkeit speed

h351, Geschwindigkeit, 8 byte, 100ms
- byte 0: h00 vorwaerts, h02 rueckwaerts
- byte 1/2: Geschwindigkeit
- byte 4/5: Wegstreckenimpuls

#define SPEED 0x351
/ *
351h 8 45 00 00 00 00 75 7B 10 100 1795 Speed ​​speed

h351, speed, 8 bytes, 100ms
- byte 0: h00 forward, h02 backward
- byte 1/2: speed
- byte 4/5: distance pulse

My problem though is not having access to an 8J to do any testing.

Also, I can't find any pictures on-line of OPS screen on a 192 unit. A brief scan of the firmware seems to confirm this. So my assumption is OPS only an option on 193 units? Can anyone confirm? Perhaps barry_m2 has the older 192 unit?


----------



## MT-V6

pcbbc said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What parking control module are you using, mine doesn't do this, but I think it's cause I have an older version!!?
> 
> 
> 
> And what version of RNS-E firmware do you have? Check on the CAR -> Version screen.
> 
> Edit: Lastest SW versions
> Old 192 units: 650
> New 193 units: 220
Click to expand...


----------



## TonyZed

Just a quick note for you all. I gave up looking at this very informative thread some while ago as it was clear I wasn't going to get reverse camera working on my car.

JUST BECAUSE IT SAYS RFSL ON THE LABLE< IT DOESN'T MEAN IT IS THERE!

I bought a Mk2 193 model from a board member on here based on the RFSL lable. After many attempts to get the rear camera working and hours scouring the internet, I found an item on Google which showed pictures of the board with the RFSL circuitry compared with the one without. Of course, despite my label having Pin 2 marked as RFSL, when I opened up the back I found that I had the wrong board. Also I saw that the unlock code was written on a component inside so a definite scam by someone.

I'll never know whether the seller knew about this or was involved in the scam himself but just be warned if you are buying anything like this on ebay be suspicious. If possible, if you are buying an RNSE for the rear camera facility, look inside before you pass any money over.

TonyZ


----------



## Wolvez

TonyZed said:


> Just a quick note for you all. I gave up looking at this very informative thread some while ago as it was clear I wasn't going to get reverse camera working on my car.
> 
> JUST BECAUSE IT SAYS RFSL ON THE LABLE< IT DOESN'T MEAN IT IS THERE!
> 
> I bought a Mk2 193 model from a board member on here based on the RFSL lable. After many attempts to get the rear camera working and hours scouring the internet, I found an item on Google which showed pictures of the board with the RFSL circuitry compared with the one without. Of course, despite my label having Pin 2 marked as RFSL, when I opened up the back I found that I had the wrong board. Also I saw that the unlock code was written on a component inside so a definite scam by someone.
> 
> I'll never know whether the seller knew about this or was involved in the scam himself but just be warned if you are buying anything like this on ebay be suspicious. If possible, if you are buying an RNSE for the rear camera facility, look inside before you pass any money over.
> 
> TonyZ


You just need to add a wire with terminal to connector C pin 2 to have that RSFL

RNSE don't have video input. You need Multimedia Interface that has Video Input for the camera.

*Why not just buy a Dual Cam Rearview Mirror? *


----------



## SwissJetPilot

+1 for TonyZee. I was looking at RNS-E units from German re-sellers and found one that advertised it was suitable for a reverse camera. Then looking at the label of the unit they were advertising, it had N.C. instead of RFSL. So be sure to read the fine print because even the re-sellers don't always know what they're talking about.

I think the only way to be sure ahead of time is to ask them to hook it up, and touch a 12-V lead to the Block C, Pin-2. If they tell you the screen goes blank, that would confirm it's got RFSL.

Out of curiosity, I have contacted four RNS-E repair shops; three in the UK and one in Germany to find out if a non-RFSL unit can be converted. I'll post whatever I find.


----------



## pcbbc

Wolvez said:


> You just need to add a wire with terminal to connector C pin 2 to have that RSFL


Sorry Wolvez, but please read even just the first post of the thread (or the last few posts) before adding comments like this. This advice is only universally applicable to 192 units. :evil:

In doing that you would have discovered that the hardware circuitry behind the C2 RFSL input pin was *REMOVED* by Audi quite early on on the 193 production run, sometime in 2010 after hardware (HW) version 03 or perhaps 04. *So even if you connect C2, it will not work on later 193 units!*

Also as TonyZed says, and as SwissJetPilot mentions in the first post, there are some fake labelled 193 units around. So you cannot even rely on C2 RFSL being printed on the sticker (instead of C2 NC) as an indication of if the backplane has the necessary input hardware.

And yes of course you need the video adapter to convert composite video (from camera) to RGB and sync signals (input to RNS-E). Again, mentioned in the first post... :roll:

I'm going to continue looking at why the firmware can't get the necessary data from CAN, even if hardwired RFSL input or hardware is removed. It seems that it should via either message 0x351 or 0x359 which is how things work on the A4/R8/Lambo, I believe? Indeed I see code which should already be handling the 0x359 message on the TT, but it's not immediately clear why it is not working. :?

What I really need is ability to debug the 8J CAN, but unfortunately I no longer have easy access to such a vehicle.


----------



## MT-V6

pcbbc said:


> Also, I can't find any pictures on-line of OPS screen on a 192 unit. A brief scan of the firmware seems to confirm this. So my assumption is OPS only an option on 193 units? Can anyone confirm? Perhaps barry_m2 has the older 192 unit?


Pretty sure it's only supported on 193 units, could be confirmed by checking the coding on a 192



pcbbc said:


> I'm going to continue looking at why the firmware can't get the necessary data from CAN, even if hardwired RFSL input or hardware is removed. It seems that it should via either message 0x351 or 0x359 which is how things work on the A4/R8/Lambo, I believe? Indeed I see code which should already be handling the 0x359 message on the TT, but it's not immediately clear why it is not working. :?


The reverse camera on the R8 is different, it actually overlays the OPS on top of the camera so the reverse camera module must do more than the aftermarket interfaces


----------



## pcbbc

Thanks MT-V6, very useful responses.

Next question, sorry. Can you or anyone confirm if on the 8J in the 193 Engineering menu, under NAV, Nav Sensor Info, does the REV indicator change to ON when reverse gear is selected?

Edit: ideally d be looking for responses from owners WITHOUT RFSL connected to prove the data driving that is coming from CAN.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Stem

I really enjoy following this thread even though it is mostly above my technical understanding. I'm glad I have a working reverse camera (older RNSE unit). I bought a unit last year which was from a UK ebayer but was told all units came from Germany (was labelled up as C Pin 2 RFSL) but wasn't. Returned for a full refund.

Think I will be putting my AMI with Tune2Air up for sale pretty soon.


----------



## pcbbc

Stem said:


> I'm glad I have a working reverse camera (older RNSE unit). I bought a unit last year which was from a UK ebayer but was told all units came from Germany (was labelled up as C Pin 2 RFSL) but wasn't. Returned for a full refund.


Pity you're not nearer to me, and that you had to sent your 193 unit back. Sorry to hear you got caught out, but glad you were refunded.

I'm now fairly confident this is fixable in the firmware, my stumbling block at the moment is not having a car that I can trace the CAN messages on.

Can anyone help?
Either someone near me with a MK2 (don't have to have RNS-E), or someone who had the ability to log the infotainment CAN?


----------



## MT-V6

I'm up for helping, if you can explain how to log the CAN? I'm a software engineer so technically minded

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ MT-V6 - This link might be of interest. Also, sent you a PM.

https://audiforum.us/threads/rns-e-soft ... read.1098/


----------



## pcbbc

MT-V6 said:


> I'm up for helping, if you can explain how to log the CAN? I'm a software engineer so technically minded


Thanks!

Unfortunately hardware required. I have one of these.
Then you need to pull headunit and connect Infotainment CAN +, CAN - and ground to analyser, and log the output.


----------



## pcbbc

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ MT-V6 - This link might be of interest. Also, sent you a PM.
> 
> https://audiforum.us/threads/rns-e-soft ... read.1098/


Thanks. Way ahead of that thread, Swiss... 
Here's the RNS-E firmware running on my PC:








And here's something I hacked together for April 1st:


----------



## Stem

pcbbc said:


> Stem said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad I have a working reverse camera (older RNSE unit). I bought a unit last year which was from a UK ebayer but was told all units came from Germany (was labelled up as C Pin 2 RFSL) but wasn't. Returned for a full refund.
> 
> 
> 
> Pity you're not nearer to me, and that you had to sent your 193 unit back. Sorry to hear you got caught out, but glad you were refunded.
> 
> I'm now fairly confident this is fixable in the firmware, my stumbling block at the moment is not having a car that I can trace the CAN messages on.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> Either someone near me with a MK2 (don't have to have RNS-E), or someone who had the ability to log the infotainment CAN?
Click to expand...

Damn wish I was closer and still had the unit. 
Cool hack- just seen the clip you posted. 
I look forward to this being fixed by firmware. 
Keep up the sterling work you lot.


----------



## pcbbc

Stem said:


> Cool hack- just seen the clip you posted.


Thanks.

What's shown in the video was just the proof of concept with just that one hardcoded album art image - hence the 1st April posting date.  There's been quite a lot of progress since.



> I look forward to this being fixed by firmware.


Me too. I hate an unsolved mystery!

Just need someone helpful nearby with an 8J. I have everything else - RNS-E, CANBUS Analyser.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ pcbbc - If you can hack your way into changing the splash screen, you'll be the king of RNS-E world. As far as I know, no one has managed to pull that off....yet! The only options are the ones that are in there. To be able to upload and display a custom image on start up, now that would be an very impressive hack!


----------



## pcbbc

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ pcbbc - If you can hack your way into changing the splash screen, you'll be the king of RNS-E world. As far as I know, no one has managed to pull that off....yet! The only options are the ones that are in there. To be able to upload and display a custom image on start up, now that would be an very impressive hack!


The problem is that each splash screen image is split up into about 20 or 30 separate pieces of random areas, each stored as a 256 colour index bitmap. Changing the default images would not be easy. It is certainly NOT as simple as just replacing one bitmap in the resources table.

There's also a substantial risk when people start creating their own firmwares (to include their custom splash screens) that something will go seriously wrong, and they brick their RNS-E by applying the update. Hasn't happened to me yet, but it is a risk.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

That's Audi engineering for you, why make it easy when you can make it complicated!


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

pcbbc

I might be behind the times here but are you still wondering about if 193 units get reversing over CAN? I can confirm that a previous 193 non-RFSL enabled unit (the fake labelled one) which I ran with for a few months would spot reverse in engineering mode.

Likely you already know but the way the input is switched via RFSL is different to manually selecting video in that - it does not give the video in motion warning if triggered in the move and it does not switch audio source ie music continues to play whilst I watch my camera as I reverse.

Good luck with the RFSL over CAN hack!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc

JohnnyFarmer said:


> I might be behind the times here but are you still wondering about if 193 units get reversing over CAN? I can confirm that a previous 193 non-RFSL enabled unit (the fake labelled one) which I ran with for a few months would spot reverse in engineering mode.


Yes - that's useful information. Thanks Johnny.

Must be something wrong with my emulator then, or I'm not sending it correctly formatted faked CAN messages. Because I can't get the emulator to display REV ON when in engineering mode when I emulate a TT 8J. :x

I know where the code is which looks for RFSL pin going high, and then triggers all the goodness with regard to auto switching to the camera video input in the correct way. At the moment this is looking at the physical hardware C2 pin only, but the plan is to make it look at the REV ON indicator from engineering mode instead.

REV ON indication is triggered in one of two ways, depending on coding:
If coded in A6 mode (the A6 and TT 8N don't have an infotainment CAN message for reverse gear) it is driven from the physical C2 RFSL pin. No other option.
If coded in any other mode (TT 8J for example), then I think you have confirmed REV ON must be driven from a CAN message. I believe 0x351 or 0x359.

I'm at the stage now where I'm confident enough the above patch should work. I'll flash it into my RNSE tomorrow and test as best I can (no pun intended). Ideally though I need to find a friendly 8J owner so we can test with real CAN messages and confirm 100% this works before releasing.


----------



## pcbbc

pcbbc said:


> JohnnyFarmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be something wrong with my emulator then, or I'm not sending it correctly formatted faked CAN messages. Because I can't get the emulator to display REV ON when in engineering mode when I emulate a TT 8J. :x
Click to expand...

Okay, this was a simple error in my emulator. Now fixed, and I can correctly generate a REV ON state by firing the appropriate simulated CAN messages.

Firmware has been patched and loaded into my RNS-E. Confident it is at least safe for other to try, but would still like to see it in action myself on a real 8J before releasing to a wider audience.

But if anyone is feeling brave, let me know and I will send you a copy. If you have VCDS you can always go back to the previous 220 firmware.


----------



## MT-V6

I saw your PM, sorry didn't reply. I would be willing to help but wouldn't want to flash my unit as not familiar with the process. Could try yours in my car maybe?


----------



## pcbbc

MT-V6 said:


> I saw your PM, sorry didn't reply. I would be willing to help but wouldn't want to flash my unit as not familiar with the process. Could try yours in my car maybe?


Thanks MT-V6, this would still be very useful. Can understand your reticence to flash your own unit. I'll send you another PM.

Some more developments this end, and I am now 99% certain I have this cracked...

I now have the patch working on my test bench with real hardware by using my Microchip CAN BUS Analyser to send the required CAN messages to the unit. The firmware patch is actually designed so that if C2 RFSL is high, or REV ON is received via CAN, then the unit will switch to the reversing camera. This means the patch will work with or without real C2 RFSL hardware and also with or without a physical connection to 12v for reverse.

The only very minor thing we need to do now is to confirm that the CAN messages being used by the firmware are correct on the 8J. I've no reason to believe they are not because, as JohnnyFarmer previously stated, REV ON works regardless of if C2 RFSL hardware is present or not. And I haven't changed anything about how the messages are received or interpreted, all that code already existed in the stock 220 firmware. The only firmware change is that it now listens to REV ON from CAN _in addition_ to C2 RFSL, the former of which was ignored previously (at least for reverse camera switching purposes).

A few notes for anyone who happens to be interested in the CAN messages.

*Ignition State*
0x271 byte[0] indicates ignition state for vehicles except A3/TT/R8
0x2C3 byte[0] indicates ignition state for A3/TT/R8
0x00 = OFF, 0x0F = ON
The unit *MUST* be in the ignition ON state before it will switch to the reversing camera (this applies to either C2 RFSL or REV ON)

*Reverse Gear and Wheel Rotation Count*
0x351 byte[0] bit 0x02 indicates reverse
0x359 byte[0] must *not* have bit 0x02 set, and byte[3] (lo), byte[4] (hi) indicates wheel rotation pulse count
Although the reverse indication is sent in message 0x351, it does not update REV ON until 0x359 is received.

Please note this patch won't help you if you have an A6 or TT 8N. That's because these vehicles do not have the reverse gear flag in message 0x271, or the wheel rotation count message 0x359. For these vehicles you will still require physical C2 RFSL hardware and wiring. Sorry. TT 8J owners should be good to go however!


----------



## MT-V6

Very interesting stuff, I would be very interested to know how you managed to emulate the software and how you have modified it, but maybe save that for another topic!


----------



## barry_m2

pcbbc said:


> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What parking control module are you using, mine doesn't do this, but I think it's cause I have an older version!!?
> 
> 
> 
> And what version of RNS-E firmware do you have? Check on the CAR -> Version screen.
> 
> Edit: Lastest SW versions
> Old 192 units: 650
> New 193 units: 220
Click to expand...

Ok.. mine is 0220, so is up to date. Now how can I go about enabling the reverse park image!? Do I need a newer pdc controller?


----------



## MT-V6

barry_m2 said:


> pcbbc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> barry_m2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What parking control module are you using, mine doesn't do this, but I think it's cause I have an older version!!?
> 
> 
> 
> And what version of RNS-E firmware do you have? Check on the CAR -> Version screen.
> 
> Edit: Lastest SW versions
> Old 192 units: 650
> New 193 units: 220
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok.. mine is 0220, so is up to date. Now how can I go about enabling the reverse park image!? Do I need a newer pdc controller?
Click to expand...

Not necessarily newer but one that supports front and rear sensors. See my notes here, it all works but I haven't got them fitted in the front bumper yet https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1837385

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc

With some generous help from MT-V6, who gave up a significant portion of his Sunday afternoon and kindly allowed use of his TT 8J for testing, we can confirm that 193 units *without* the C2 RFSL pin are now fixable to allow auto select of the camera input on reverse. This fix requires a firmware update which I plan to make available soon.

The fix should work on any vehicle where the REV ON/OFF indicator displays ON in the engineering menus when reverse gear is selected with ignition on, such as the TT 8J. These vehicles will be receiving that reverse gear notification over CAN, it's just that the message was not being used to trigger the reversing camera in the stock firmware (only the physical C2 RFSL input was being used for that function).

To confirm you can receive REV indication over CAN you can check in the engineering mode:
1. Press NAV until you are on the Destination Entry screen,
2. Press and hold the top left corner soft key (Memory) for at least 5 seconds and release,
3. Press and hold the top right corner soft key (Route) for at least 5 seconds, until you will enter the Engineering Menu,
4. Select NAV and then Nav Sensor Info options from the menu,
5. Observe the REV ON/OFF indicator should change appropriately as you select and deselect reverse gear.








This means it will no longer be necessary to wire the 12v from the reversing lights back to the headunit when installing a reversing camera in these vehicles. It is equally applicable to 192 and 193 units which *do* have a physical C2 RFSL input available, should owners not wish to wire reversing light feed back to the headunit. Basically the new firmware listens to *both* C2 RFSL and CAN REV ON/OFF and selects the camera if *either* (or both) of them are showing reverse as active.

Please note: Not applicable to A6 C5 or TT 8N, which do not implement the a CANBUS gear selection message. For these you will still require a physical C2 RFSL compatible unit.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Well done!  A few questions - 
1.) From where does one obtain the firmware update? 
2.) What is the update procedure? 
3.) Is a revised wiring diagram required?


----------



## MT-V6

It was great to help out with this, it's impressive stuff. Let me know if you need help in future

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pcbbc

SwissJetPilot said:


> Well done!  A few questions -
> 1.) From where does one obtain the firmware update?
> 2.) What is the update procedure?
> 3.) Is a revised wiring diagram required?


Swiss, it will be downloadable from somewhere.

I want to wait until I get my 192 unit for final testing, so I have a combined patch firmware available that will patch 192 and 193 units regardless. 192 should be arriving later this this week.

Update procedure is to burn firmware ISO to a CD-R or CD-RW (no need for DVD). Insert in RNS-E and it will do the rest. Only thing to look out for is if you have SDS, or other a previously modified firmware, this will overwrite it. I suppose I should provide a separate download with SDS patch also.

Diagram should state wire going to Block C pin 2 only necessary with *UN-patched* firmware. Bullet point 1 of instructions could do with updating to include details patch workaround/alternative to C2 RFSL. Thanks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Sounds like a plan. 

The obvious storage location would be this Forum if the Forum server can maintain the patch. Then anyone who wants it can download it from here. Might be worth pinging the webmaster and see if that's possible.


----------



## pcbbc

SwissJetPilot said:


> Sounds like a plan.
> 
> The obvious storage location would be this Forum if the Forum server can maintain the patch. Then anyone who wants it can download it from here. Might be worth pinging the webmaster and see if that's possible.


A full firmware ISO is 110MB which compresses to 44MB zipped.
I have some private hosting. It's not a problem to host it, but understand why you want it somewhere that won't potentially disappear.


----------



## TonyZed

I'm definitely up for it if it includes the SDS patch as I have SDS already.

I tried so hard to get reverse camera but ended up buying a dodgy 193 unit from someone on this site. It has RFSL marked but doesn't have the board inside! At that point I gave up so this is great news indeed. I'll keep watching for availability of SDS version.

TonyZ


----------



## Daz1968

Sounds very promising, I was contemplating fitting r8 module and camera but this appears to be a viable alternative. I would also eventually like sds patch as well, but prepared to use this one until that's available. 
Would this need a downgrade prior to installing similar to sds firmware.

Using this patch would this adaptor be suitable, I presume reason it listed as not suitable for 193 units is only because of the switching.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kufatec-3649 ... Swp-5bknLG


----------



## pcbbc

Daz1968 said:


> Sounds very promising, I was contemplating fitting r8 module and camera but this appears to be a viable alternative. I would also eventually like sds patch as well, but prepared to use this one until that's available.
> Would this need a downgrade prior to installing similar to sds firmware.


No, I know how to wind on the firmware version to 230 (or greater) for the 193 units, so this should not be necessary.



> Using this patch would this adaptor be suitable, I presume reason it listed as not suitable for 193 units is only because of the switching.
> 
> Kufatec 36492-1


It's just my assumption this is the reason for listing as incompatible. I could be completely wrong. You would do best to contact them for clarification.

I have this interface on my 193 unit and it is working fine. So it doesn't seem to be a technical limitation.


----------



## vmoses

i'm looking to do something similar with a US converted 193g. Pcbbc are you willing to share your work on accessing and modifying the firmware. I'm also interested in a mod that would bring up speed limit info in the US.


----------



## vmoses

This is great work. I have 193g that has been converted to US firmware. I'm running it in a C5 A6 but I run it in R8 mode so that I have access to the aux input and potentially a reverse camera. I already spoof the infotainment CAN to change the ignition ID to 0x273 and to add the RFSL signal to 0x351. It's not a big deal to generate a 0x359 message. Do you have a complete discription of the message? 
Also, are you willing to share infomation on how you built emulator setup. I'd be interested in making the same change to my US firmware and maybe in coding it to display speed limit information as the euro models do.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

From what I have read (1), the early RNS-E has screen resolution of 400x240. Later versions, from 2010, have a higher screen resolution of 800x480.

Given the reverse camera (2) recommended for this project has 728×582 pixels, does that mean the earlier 400x240 will not display a better image?

Maybe this is obvious, but I guess what I'm asking is, is the image quality limited by the screen or camera?

I'm assuming in this case, for an older RNS-E like mine (2007), no matter how good the camera resolution, the image quality displayed on the screen isn't going to get any better.

(1) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audi_Navigation_Plus
(2) https://www.motormax.co.uk/collections/ ... ts/audi-tt


----------



## ReTTro fit

Correct Swiss 
But let's face it, the higher resolution screen is hardly HD 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vmoses

I believe there is a way to to spoof the RNS-e into video mode, which would bypass the need for a reverse signal. It does require tapping into the infotainment bus, but that is not difficult. I'm pretty busy right now but should have it tested within two weeks.


----------



## MT-V6

Pcbbc has modified the RNSE firmware to rear the reverse signal from the canbus rather than rfsl pin, he testing his RNSE in mk MK2 and was satisfied it worked

Is that similar to what you were planning?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## vmoses

No, My approach doesn't do anything to the rns-e firmware you just change the soft coding to tell the radio that it is in different car.

My test car is an '01 C5 A6. I have coded the radio as an R8 so that t expects there can be an external audio source and a backup camera, neither of which A6 mode supports. Then I put a small can bus device (a gateway) between the info bus and the rest of the car . The gateway translates any can messages between A6 and R8 (there are only a few).

I have already run the audio off a usb connector to the rns-e and stream audio from my phone (by selecting external audio in the media menu). I powered the connector so that it keeps the phone charged. That all works. At the same time I connected and pulled wires from the radio's rgb video input pins.

I have just picked up an R8 backup camera module from a wrecking yard for cheap and will install it. I can monitor the can traffic between the radio and the backup controller to confirm how it flips the radio to video mode. I already have a pretty good idea of how it works. Instead of leaving the backup module in the car, I can take it out and program the gateway to pick up the reverse signal and then generate the messages to necessary spoof the radio. Any rgb camera should then work (or any other camera camera with an RGB converter).


----------



## MT-V6

Sounds very interesting so post updates

One thing though, the R8 camera module doesn't need RFLS either, it uses canbus already


----------



## vmoses

Understood. It's how it uses the can bus that I want to be able to emulate. If I can...I don't need the module.


----------



## MT-V6

I see 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TiAvant

Hi everyone -

Just wanted to drop in here and express my thanks to the information shared here. I had always written off the idea of RVC with a mk2 unit.

Recently I finally found a north american Mk2 pop up on ebay (...193D) from a '09/'10 A3 with RFSL in C2! But a little more work was required to get this thing up and running 100%. It was worth a try for only $200.

The unit was in really poor shape - someone had tried to pry the faceplate off, so the metal facelate frame was in bad shape. The screen was scratched up pretty bad. Finally the unit arrived in a box with no packing material and as a result the DVD drive was broken (a laser alignment rail fell out in my lap upon disassembly!). The salvage yard could have done a better job. Quick call to audi USA and I had a security PIN in hand.

I said, this is all OK, I have another mk2 from which I can harvest parts. Not so fast...DVD drives can't be swapped like they could be on the mk1 units. To make matters worse, I severed a ribbon cable upon troubleshooting the alignment pin. Ultimately I had to un-solder the circuit board from the original DVD drive and re-solder it into a working disc drive from an Mk1. It was kind of a messy job but worked out just fine.

To clean it up further I swapped on a clean A4 faceplate and buttons from an older MK1 I had lying around, and I was ready to go! Of course I kept the "media" button 

The final result was well worth the work!

A few things I might add to support the knowledge here:


- Somewhere in this thread I saw an assertion that the Kufatec IMA box will not work. I used the Kufatec "IMA Basic plus" box with their wiring harness, and a OEM camera from a Q7 and can confirm it works perfectly. Perhaps that is a difference between an A4 and a TT? The kufatec manuals state it would NOT work, but I imagine they didnt want to explain the RFSL issue. Or maybe they didn't realize.

- With this set up, I also did not need to tap into the reverse lights or use a relay - the kufatec module and the camera all communicate correctly to execute the auto-switch. Thankfully the Q7 tailgate handle fits the A4 perfectly! I always prefer OEM parts where I can use them.

- Everything was plug and play except for 4 wires (power, ground, CAN high, CAN low) that needed to be spliced into the car.


----------



## TiAvant

Also, here is a list of ALL the parts I used, except for off-the-shelf splices and heat-shrink:

*OEM Parts*
RNS-e: 8P0-035-193-D (of course with RFSL in pin c2. Face plate swapped from 8E- MK1 unit)
Rear View Camera: 4L0-980-551 
Door Handle (A4 specific, not TT): 4L0-827-574-3FZ 
Camera Retaining Clip: 4L0-980-553 
Tapping Screw: N-909-159-01

*Kufatec Parts*
35538 - IMA Integrated Multimedia Adapter control version "Basic-Plus" 
35542 - Wiring harness for IMA Audi RNS E "Basic / Basic-Plus" 
35676 - Wiring IMA auto switch Rear View Cam Audi RNS-E 
36136 - Connection kit original rear view camera VAG to IMA


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Some reverse cameras may include a few additional wires that seem to be sticking out for no apparent reason. These change how and what camera displays. In order turn that feature on or off, the wire has to be cut. However with some cameras the wires may already be cut and you have to connect them in order for that feature to be enabled.

Generally speaking the two most common wire colors seem to be green and white -

• The green wire controls the mirror image; depending on whether the camera is mounted in front or in the rear
• The white wire controls the distance or parking lines on the display

Depending on the model, there may be a purple wire which changes the view depending whether the camera is mounted horizontally or vertically.

With so many back-up camera variants and resellers on the market, I can't guarantee the wires will actually function as stated above. But at least you have a better understanding of the purpose of these "extra" wires.


----------



## pashkito

Hi ,I am new to this forum and I am looking forward to retrofit my Audi TT MKII 8J 2014 with RNS-E and Reverse camera with moving guidelines like the Original one. I read "SwissJetPilot " great detailed post. Nevertheless I would appreciate if someone could help me with regard to the parts list and The camera itself :

1-Media adapter : SwissJetPilot " mentions 2 items - are they both mandatory or 2 similar alternatives ? 
- the " Adapter Universe ® Multimedia Interface Adaptor IMA RNS-E Symphony 3 TV Video Cable" is not available on Amazon
.. is there any other alternative ? In case they are similar alternatives which is the better option please.

2- which camera do I need to have the moving guidelines please.

Thank you.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Unfortunately, both the camera and media adapter seem to come and go from one vendor to another. But you can run a google search for "Media Interface Adapter for RNS-E" and see what comes up. Just check it against the wiring diagram.

Same with the camera. You'll have to hunt around for one. Just don't get pulled over the table! I've seen some going for well over 150-Euro which is stupid expensive so be sure to shop around.


----------



## MT-V6

I'm not sure how it works with the aftermarket media adaptors, hopefully someone can confirm, but I think for moving guidelines you'd need to use the camera module from the R8. This is something I am planning on doing in order to overlay the Optical Parking System I have retrofitted to the video feed


----------



## pashkito

Thanks a Lot guys appreciate your help. Would appreciate if you could keep me informed about the "camera module from the R8" and if it works and where to get it from if possible. Thanks a lot.


----------



## TiAvant

MT-V6 said:


> I'm not sure how it works with the aftermarket media adaptors, hopefully someone can confirm, but I think for moving guidelines you'd need to use the camera module from the R8. This is something I am planning on doing in order to overlay the Optical Parking System I have retrofitted to the video feed


Definitely keep us updated on this!


----------



## SwissJetPilot

I'm pretty sure the R8 camera, or any camera with moving guidelines, will have to be linked to the steering. In my Tiguan the lines in the camera move relative to turning the steering wheel to project where you'll end up. Might be a wee bit more complicated to hook up than a 'dumb' camera. But I would be curious to see your results!


----------



## MT-V6

The R8 module is a full canbus module so would have access to all sorts of information

I'll see how it goes


----------



## pashkito

Found  2 Modules on "ebay" - One of them is probably the retail one.... far more expensive. Not sure if they are similar &#8230;

https://www.navicarsystems.fr/camera-de ... 0441a.html

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Kufatec-36492-1 ... %7Ciid%3A1


----------



## MT-V6

The first is an Audi R8 camera module, the second is an aftermarket media adaptor


----------



## MT-V6

Out of interest, why does the guide suggest using a 30A fuse? This seems extremely high for just powering a camera


----------



## SwissJetPilot

That's what ReTTro fit recommended during his install. Drop him a PM and see what he says.


----------



## poder

MT-V6 said:


> Out of interest, why does the guide suggest using a 30A fuse? This seems extremely high for just powering a camera


Maybe it was a question of what was available...
If you have the choice, select a fuse with a current rating just a little above what's needed, that way you don't risk frying the wires etc. in case of a short :wink:


----------



## pashkito

I finally came to terms with the reverse camera business for now.. I installed an Android with all extras:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/Android-7-1-Aut ... SwNSxVEJwT

..and a Dynamic Trajectory Reverse camera (with moving guidelines) .Already tested by bad weather rain and night :

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/HD-CCD-S ... Title=true

This cam is amazingly great works perfectly .


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Can you upload some images of your set up; e.g. camera, head-unit, reverse image, etc.? Would be a nice addition.


----------



## pashkito

Sure I was planning to do so but not sure how to upload the images.. might use some help unless it is a copy/paste from 
my pc gallery.. :-|


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Easy peasy! Click the link and scroll down to my recent post -

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1792745


----------



## pashkito

Took few pictures today and it seems as you can see the cam needs to be adjusted ..
besides it is working great ..


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Yeah, it's one of the problems with the licence plate camera set up. It's not centered. But for what it does, it's not bad. Not perfect, but not bad.


----------



## MT-V6

Saying that, recently I have been looking at reverse cameras on other cars and most aren't central. Though OEM I guess the are calibrated to compensate


----------



## pashkito

As a matter fact MTV is right, seems camera is calibrated to compensate .. I tested it yesterday and asked a friend to stand in the middle of the rear bumper .. then back off gradually - and he stayed right in the Middle of the guidelines all the way.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Interesting. I will have to double check mine. I'm not sure it does that. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## pashkito

Just found this On "Ali express" :

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Liislee- ... Title=true

Seller claims It might work with Audi TT original RNS-E unit 2007-2014 Models... what do you think ...


----------



## SwissJetPilot

If you look very carefully at the camera they're showing it seems to have a hand-grip built in and not a light. So this won't work for the TT.


----------



## pashkito

Right you are.. As a matter of fact I already asked the seller about the camera issue and enclosed pictures of the Audi TT
2007-2014 camera and placement.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Looks like these guys have one. Run a Google Search for "Audi TT Reverse Camera" there should be someone with it for less than 100-Euro.

http://caraudiosecurity.com/mm0852-audi ... ing-camera
https://seaa.co.uk/store/camera-systems ... light.html


----------



## pashkito

will ask if the aftermarket Camera is compatible with the Interface Adapter Box .. I also found this one on Amazon :

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Dynavin-Revers ... 22CPDR7632


----------



## SwissJetPilot

This one will probably fit, but be aware it's a LED light so it may or may not work and if it does, the light will look different from OEM. Also, since the light is about half the size of OEM, the camera will create a rather large shadow across your license plate light.


----------



## blaster88

Hi - I joined this forum just to participate in this thread! I am in the US and have a 2007 S4 Cabriolet which has a Mk2 RNS-E in it. After reading the thread I am pleased to find that it is a a 193D with RSFL. W00t!

Trying to piece together an RVC for it, my main acquisition problem is the video converter. Ebay in the US doesn't have any at this time. But there is a Kufatec 36492-1 rear view camera interface Audi A3 A4 R8 TT RNS-E - I don't think I can post a link. Looking at the doc from Kufatec, the box appears to be a Kufatec Basic Plus - instructions say that the multimedia adapter in the kit is Kufatec 35538 which is the part number for a Plus- and the instructions are similar, if not exactly the same, to the Kufatec IMA install on the RNS-E.

I asked the seller if it was an IMA and the reply was that it was "with different software" but I am not real confident in that answer because they didn't know what RSFL was.

So, anyway - earlier in the thread Rettrofitt (sp) posted that Kufatec won't work at all on 193 (which is what Kufatec says) and then later someone posted that older Kufatecs won't work. BUT - I have seen in other Audi foums that the Kufatec adapter does indeed work with the 193, just the whole RSFL question on reverse switching.

Also, in threads with the 193 working, they have coded the RNS-E for Lamborghini, but that does not appear to be the coding instruction here.

So long intro to the question:

1. Will the Kufatec IMA work as RVC with 193 with RSFL?

2. Will this kit work has anyone used it with a 193?

3. If Kufatec won't work, any good leads on the IMAs that do? Looks like I may have to source from Europe.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ blaster 88 - Welcome to the Forum!  Since you're in the US, have you checked with Crutchfield to see if they have something compatible? These guys have been around a long time to I would trust them before some eBay re-seller.

https://www.crutchfield.com

If you can't find the right Kufatec unit, you might try Ampire. Unfortunately, they're in Germany, but you can email them directly as they have a couple of good English speaking technicians who seem to know their stuff. I contacted them when I was sourcing parts for my reverse camera and included a picture of the label on my RNS-E so they could see exactly what unit I have with the particular software and hardware revisions.

https://www.ampire.de


----------



## blaster88

SJP thanks for the welcom - nothing at Crutchfield. It seems that the RNS-E/Video adapter market is drying up right as I am looking at it. The orginal RNS-E is 15 yo tech and the difficulties of adpating the Mk2 to video seems like there weren't many vendors who kept at it.

I am thinking that the Kufatec RVC kit will work - and the price is reasonable - $130 US, just add a camera.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ blaster 88 - The RNS-E was already outdated even when it was new. And the user interface for the navi is medieval. I don't even use mine but instead, have a Tomtom mounted into the center vent. Unlike the RNS-E, the Tomtom has audio alerts for speed cameras, etc. And the map updates are free.

Honestly, given the cost of this project; (e.g. camera, video adapter, etc.) if you don't have a factory fitted RNS-E with RFSL, it's probably a better value for money to buy just a new after market head unit that has everything; reverse camera, Bluetooth, Navi, Android, Google maps, etc.

There are lots of really good units on the market today that are still compatible with the Mk-2's DIS and steering wheel controls. You should be able to find a few links in the Knowledge Base (KB) that covers various head units.


----------



## blaster88

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ blaster 88 - The RNS-E was already outdated even when it was new. And the user interface for the navi is medieval. I don't even use mine but instead, have a Tomtom mounted into the center vent. Unlike the RNS-E, the Tomtom has audio alerts for speed cameras, etc. And the map updates are free.
> 
> Honestly, given the cost of this project; (e.g. camera, video adapter, etc.) it's probably a better value for money to buy a new head unit that has everything; reverse camera, Bluetooth, Navi, Android, etc.
> 
> Lots of really good units on the market today that are still compatible with the Mk-2's DIS and steering wheel controls.


All true - it can be a rabbit hole. I have seen posts where people have spent upwards of $1000 to get RVC - that seems, well, excessive.

I am not sure if a better bet might not be the Xtrons head unit that looks like an RNSE - and the adapter that lets you do Carplay on it - then I would have Waze and Pandora and anything else. I know that would work.


----------



## blaster88

Though I have to say that I got the 2016/17 maps and 230 software on it, and I am actually surprised at the performance of the NAV - not quite Waze, but it does actually read the TMC info and adjusts routes. Andif you have the location already in memory, its not so bad. Entering a new one though....


----------



## pashkito

As already mentioned , I adjusted the reverse camera &#8230; attached is the video I recorded today &#8230;


----------



## deextr

Looks like this camera is no longer available at most places.. Available at one shop but for silly money.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

If you can't find the recommended licence plate light camera, I'm pretty sure any other reverse camera will also work. You'll just have to sort out how and where you want to install it. Alibabba, eBay and Amazon have a number of types and options available so you should be able to find one that works.

Some are available which are integrated into the license plate frame.There's one that comes with a little mounting plate that can be bolted to the back of the licence frame.

Then there's the stand-alone "through hole" camera which can be mounted above the rear fog light, directly above the licence plate, or if you're really brave, you can drill through the metal deck lid, between the two licence plate lights, and mount it there as shown below. Check that you can adjust the angle to get the best view.

Lots of cameras, lots of mounting options. Just keep in mind you still have to get the video and power wires from the camera into the vehicle. So check for the easiest set up to avoid drilling larger holes than necessary.


----------



## Dee Vious

I don't think this has been asked, so:

I have a 2007 TT Mk2, with aural parking sensors fitted.

I want to install a reverse camera instead or, in addition to the sensor.

My RNS-E is capable (yay!) - I guess because of the aural sensors, the C2 line is already loomed.

My question is, can I mostly 'plug and play' the camera using the existing aural sensor wiring, and updating the MCU via OBD11?

I need to plug the video feed into the multimedia unit so, if my CD changer is in the glovebox (it is), where is the multimedia interface located? Can I assume that I have one? I'll go check, meantime!

If it helps, my camera replaces the RHS plate-light. Before I open her all up, I'm hoping that behind the boot trim, I can use the aural sensor wiring and not have to run a new wire to the head.

UPDATE - This question appears to have been answered! PASHKITO - your video appears to be what I am after! Do you think the existing, aural sensor wiring will enable me to add a camera with minimal new wiring?


----------



## MT-V6

Dee Vious said:


> I don't think this has been asked, so:
> 
> I have a 2007 TT Mk2, with aural parking sensors fitted.
> 
> I want to install a reverse camera instead or, in addition to the sensor.
> 
> My RNS-E is capable (yay!) - I guess because of the aural sensors, the C2 line is already loomed.
> 
> My question is, can I mostly 'plug and play' the camera using the existing aural sensor wiring, and updating the MCU via OBD11?
> 
> I need to plug the video feed into the multimedia unit so, if my CD changer is in the glovebox (it is), where is the multimedia interface located? Can I assume that I have one? I'll go check, meantime!
> 
> If it helps, my camera replaces the RHS plate-light. Before I open her all up, I'm hoping that behind the boot trim, I can use the aural sensor wiring and not have to run a new wire to the head.
> 
> UPDATE - This question appears to have been answered! PASHKITO - your video appears to be what I am after! Do you think the existing, aural sensor wiring will enable me to add a camera with minimal new wiring?


Sorry to disappoint you but most your assumptions are wrong:

The C2 pin will not be used by the parking sensors

There will be no existing wiring

There will be no multimedia interface in your car


----------



## pashkito

below is the same camera I have on my TT coupe 2014 ..

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HD-CCD- ... st=ae803_4

as you must have noticed in the video I posted ..It works great and I am very happy with it. You can also scroll back to the pictures I posted earlier .


----------



## Dee Vious

It is all assumption but, the C2 pin to the RNS-E is in use, by something - that is a fact!
I won't go out again tonight but the RNS-E has a 32-pin connector into it. 
The Mk2 8j wiring diagram that I found has the MMI at the other end of that connector cable, with the parking sensors plugged into the MMI.

I have parking sensors, ergo...

I guess I'll have to pull it apart and update you.

I see the wiring cluster in the boot. There's bound to be a spare!

My kit is, largely, exactly the same, give or take a fuse


----------



## MT-V6

Dee Vious said:


> It is all assumption but, the C2 pin to the RNS-E is in use, by something - that is a fact!
> I won't go out again tonight but the RNS-E has a 32-pin connector into it.
> The Mk2 8j wiring diagram that I found has the MMI at the other end of that connector cable, with the parking sensors plugged into the MMI.
> 
> I have parking sensors, ergo...
> 
> I guess I'll have to pull it apart and update you.
> 
> I see the wiring cluster in the boot. There's bound to be a spare!
> 
> My kit is, largely, exactly the same, give or take a fuse


C2 must be fitted by a previous owner?

The 32 pin connector is probably for your aux in, it will have 3 wires going to it for that

The parking sensors are not wired to the RNSE, trust me on that as I have retrofitted full front and rear sensors to mine, even with the optical display on the RNSE. There is a separate parking module in the boot that communicates over canbus. Rear view camera, or any video input, requires a media interface


----------



## TiAvant

blaster88 said:


> Hi - I joined this forum just to participate in this thread! I am in the US and have a 2007 S4 Cabriolet which has a Mk2 RNS-E in it. After reading the thread I am pleased to find that it is a a 193D with RSFL. W00t!
> 
> Trying to piece together an RVC for it, my main acquisition problem is the video converter. Ebay in the US doesn't have any at this time. But there is a Kufatec 36492-1 rear view camera interface Audi A3 A4 R8 TT RNS-E - I don't think I can post a link. Looking at the doc from Kufatec, the box appears to be a Kufatec Basic Plus - instructions say that the multimedia adapter in the kit is Kufatec 35538 which is the part number for a Plus- and the instructions are similar, if not exactly the same, to the Kufatec IMA install on the RNS-E.
> 
> I asked the seller if it was an IMA and the reply was that it was "with different software" but I am not real confident in that answer because they didn't know what RSFL was.
> 
> So, anyway - earlier in the thread Rettrofitt (sp) posted that Kufatec won't work at all on 193 (which is what Kufatec says) and then later someone posted that older Kufatecs won't work. BUT - I have seen in other Audi foums that the Kufatec adapter does indeed work with the 193, just the whole RSFL question on reverse switching.
> 
> Also, in threads with the 193 working, they have coded the RNS-E for Lamborghini, but that does not appear to be the coding instruction here.
> 
> So long intro to the question:
> 
> 1. Will the Kufatec IMA work as RVC with 193 with RSFL?
> 
> 2. Will this kit work has anyone used it with a 193?
> 
> 3. If Kufatec won't work, any good leads on the IMAs that do? Looks like I may have to source from Europe.


Take a look at my two posts here: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9137797

You should follow my method exactly. The Kufatec set up works perfectly - the same on 192 and 193 harware (with RFSL).

You will need to code for lamborghini if you have US firmware. You don't see that step here because a lot of these folks have EU firmware, being from Europe. I tried to get this to work without coding lambo...RVC does nothing.


----------



## efunc

Just to make sure I'm correct about this I have an RNS-E PU 8J0 035 193 D with N.C. for Ext Control 2, not RFSL. However when I put the car in reverse the volume of the radio or music switches to low level. I wrongly assumed the s-tronic was talking to the sat nav on this input, but I presume it's via canbus or something else? Is that right, so no reverse camera for me?


----------



## MT-V6

What year is your car and do you have parking sensors?

If it's post 2009 with sensors it is the parking module informing the RNSE via canbus


----------



## pcbbc

efunc said:


> Just to make sure I'm correct about this I have an RNS-E PU 8J0 035 193 D with N.C. for Ext Control 2, not RFSL.


RNS-E has 2 ways of being informed about reverse:
a) Either the physical RFSL signal (present only on the early 193 units)
b) Via CANBUS (either manual or auto boxes)

Unfortunately different subsystems "listen" to different inputs:
* The system to decide if to display the reversing camera listens to RFSL exclusively.
* The system for detection of direction of travel (for dead reckoning when no sat signal is available) and for the parking sensors (for vehicles so equipped) listens to CANBUS data (at least in the MK2 TT).

The reason for this is that no vehicle with a reversing camera as factory option was still in production by the time 193 units were produced. Therefore RFSL hardware was removed (redundant and used an obsoleted IC) and the firmware was never changed to listen to CANBUS instead (no need).

I have a firmware patch which will allow CANBUS to be used for the reversing camera select. If the unit detects reverse from *either* source it will switch to the camera. That means you no longer require RFSL to be present on a 193 unit to have a camera, as long as your Audi model supports reverse over CANBUS (all MK2 TTs do).


----------



## efunc

My car is a 2012 S-Tronic TTS with factory rear parking sensors. I assumed I has RFSL until I pulled out the Sat Nav recently and was dismayed to find N.C. as the ext control input.

Is the firmware patch one that was an Audi beta, or one you reverse engineered? How do you apply it, or is it strictly test bench stuff?


----------



## pcbbc

efunc said:


> Is the firmware patch one that was an Audi beta, or one you reverse engineered? How do you apply it, or is it strictly test bench stuff?


Reverse engineered by me. Tested by me and MT-V6.

Burn the firmware onto a CD and insert into the RNSE and will auto update.
If you want to go back to the factory firmware you need VCDS (or similar) to set downgrade mode, then insert an older firmware (e.g. official version on navigation DVD).

Not sure how the factory reverse sensors will play with the camera. I suspect the display is camera or sensors, but not both.


----------



## TiAvant

pcbbc said:


> efunc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the firmware patch one that was an Audi beta, or one you reverse engineered? How do you apply it, or is it strictly test bench stuff?
> 
> 
> 
> Reverse engineered by me. Tested by me and MT-V6.
> 
> Burn the firmware onto a CD and insert into the RNSE and will auto update.
> If you want to go back to the factory firmware you need VCDS (or similar) to set downgrade mode, then insert an older firmware (e.g. official version on navigation DVD).
> 
> Not sure how the factory reverse sensors will play with the camera. I suspect the display is camera or sensors, but not both.
Click to expand...

Any desire to make some modifications to a US firmware copy? I have a rear cam working great with my RFSL-enabled MK2 RNS-e, but it only works properly in "lamborghini mode" on a US firmware unit. I would love to get this working with the "normal" MMI start up screen. Either by modifying "normal" mode to be listening for RFSL, or somehow modifying the start-up screen in "lambo mode". I think there would be interest by other US-based RNS-e users.

As for obsolescence of RFSL units past 2010-ish...I wonder what late-model Gallardo units would look like. I think those all have rear cams up with RNS-e through 2014 (and not the R8 configuration...normal RNS-e with a specific lambo faceplace, i think)


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Some optional locations for a reverse camera including (1) which is the location for the camera listed in the beginning of this post.

One way or another, you have to get the two wires (power and video signal) from the camera to the head unit and 12-V power (preferably the battery). I believe there is a wireless camera version for a licence plate frame, but you'll have to do some research on eBay or Amazon.

*Deck Lid - *
These two require routing wires through the deck lid (both Roadster and Coupe)
1 - Licence Plate Light Camera combo (per the write up, replaces the OEM light)
2 - Deck lid between license plate lights (requires drilling a hole into the deck lid)

*Bumper Fascia - *
These two may require drilling a hole into the plastic bumper fascia and routing wires from there -
3 - Incorporated into the license plate frame
4 - Above fog light

Nice option which places it directly above the license plate but does not require any drilling can be found here -
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1918387


----------



## MT-V6

My reversing camera (very similar to the main one referenced in this thread) has 2 green wires coming from it, separate to the video feed and power. I've seen similar cameras online that allow you to enable/disable the gridlines using these, and found that this also works on mine.

I thought I'd put it here for reference. On mine, leaving them detached enables the gridlines, and joining them disables them.


----------



## pcbbc

All,

Here's a firmware which I think should alow a 193 unit without RFSL function to select the reverse camera via the CANBUS reverse notification:
RNS-E Firmware Updates

Many thanks to MT-V6 who helped test some of this a while (in fact quite some time - sorry!) back.

Please let me know how you get on.

There are quire a few bug fixes and enhancements, including support for the excellent FIS-Control to allow better sharing of the cluster between the two units. So this may be of interest to other 8J RNS-E owners as well.


----------



## TiAvant

pcbbc said:


> All,
> 
> Here's a firmware which I think should alow a 193 unit without RFSL function to select the reverse camera via the CANBUS reverse notification:
> RNS-E Firmware Updates
> 
> Many thanks to MT-V6 who helped test some of this a while (in fact quite some time - sorry!) back.
> 
> Please let me know how you get on.
> 
> There are quire a few bug fixes and enhancements, including support for the excellent FIS-Control to allow better sharing of the cluster between the two units. So this may be of interest to other 8J RNS-E owners as well.


Very cool! I think it's awesome you're able to make these modifications.

I received your message but haven't posted enough to send PMs. Would be more than happy to send you US firmware via disc or somehow upload online. I will be in touch.


----------



## MT-V6

pcbbc said:


> All,
> 
> Here's a firmware which I think should alow a 193 unit without RFSL function to select the reverse camera via the CANBUS reverse notification:
> RNS-E Firmware Updates
> 
> Many thanks to MT-V6 who helped test some of this a while (in fact quite some time - sorry!) back.
> 
> Please let me know how you get on.
> 
> There are quire a few bug fixes and enhancements, including support for the excellent FIS-Control to allow better sharing of the cluster between the two units. So this may be of interest to other 8J RNS-E owners as well.


No problem, I'm happy to help!


----------



## MT-V6

Also, very cool you have managed to make the features switchable


----------



## pcbbc

MT-V6 said:


> Also, very cool you have managed to make the features switchable


Thanks - Kind of a must for my own sanity though, as trying to manage multiple firmware versions would have been... well, umm... unmanageable? 

I'd really like some of the non-configuration items (Start on map, lowercase DIS units for example) to be in the main menus; not hidden away in Engineering. But the menu system is coded in what can best be described as an interpreted byte code, which I haven't fully worked out yet. So for the moment the Engineering menus it is.


----------



## pcbbc

TiAvant said:


> I received your message but haven't posted enough to send PMs. Would be more than happy to send you US firmware via disc or somehow upload online. I will be in touch.


Thanks, Got your PM.

Found a NA disk here, and have the firmware running from it...









Looks to be eminently patchable with many of the same mods as the EU firmware.
Except SDS, you don't seem to have the SDS firmware module. What gives with that?

Only problem is I don't have any real US hardware to test on. This will either require some test hardware, or someone to take it on blind faith that if the patched firmware will work. Usually if it runs in the emulator (see screen grab), it will work on the real hardware too. But by no means a given...

This is why for all my EU firmware releases I install on both 192 and 193 hardware units of my own and test them before release.

And did the person who did the US translation not speak American?!? She seems to pronounce "Route" the British English way, but with an American accent! Most odd.


----------



## vmoses

I am in the US and have a 193 (no RFSL) unit that I may be willing to to test your software update on. It has the current v230 US software.

It is nstalled in a 2001 A6, but coded as an R8 to (theoretically) recognize the reverse camera. I have the bluetooth phone, cd player and aux audio working.

I have picked used R8 controllers for the camera and parking sensors and will install, hopefully over the next couple of weeks. I have the sensors in the bumpers but there are still a lot of wires to pull forward.

if the rns-e won't recognize the camera I will be back in touch to try your software patches. Any results from the prior US inquiry?


----------



## MT-V6

If you are using an R8 module you won't need the RFSL pin as it's switched via canbus. What camera do you have? I could only get mine working with OEM Audi ones


----------



## Steve in Ireland

pcbbc said:


> And did the person who did the US translation not speak American?!? She seems to pronounce "Route" the British English way, but with an American accent! Most odd.


"root" instead of "rout" was always used in the USA, but now seems to have become more common.
I get my kicks on Route 66.


----------



## pcbbc

vmoses said:


> I am in the US and have a 193 (no RFSL) unit that I may be willing to to test your software update on. It has the current v230 US software.
> 
> It is nstalled in a 2001 A6, but coded as an R8 to (theoretically) recognize the reverse camera. I have the bluetooth phone, cd player and aux audio working.
> 
> I have picked used R8 controllers for the camera and parking sensors and will install, hopefully over the next couple of weeks. I have the sensors in the bumpers but there are still a lot of wires to pull forward.
> 
> if the rns-e won't recognize the camera I will be back in touch to try your software patches. Any results from the prior US inquiry?


Not sure coding RNSE as R8 will work so well in an A6. They have completely different CANBUS messages for ignition ON/OFF for example, which will mean the RNS-E will not shutdown correctly at ignition off. Lots of other differences as well that I think will make this very problematic for you.

Also, as far as I can see, the RNSE doesn't give two hoots what vehicle type it is coded as with regards to communicating with the official Audi OPS and Camera modules.

My patched NA firmwares should now allow Lambo camera mode (coding 1 for camera type) for all codings and also reintroduces the TV mode. This is by far the easiest, and cheapest, way to add camera functionality if you ask me.

No experience with the R8 camera module, or indeed how it detects reverse. But as MT-V6 says that will be over CANBUS presumably, but good luck with that on a A6. Perhaps you will be lucky on the drivetrain CAN, but as far as I know there is no such message on the infotainment CANBUS which is why physical RFSL input is/was required for the A6 in the first place.

And then you will still have to address how to get the OPS and camera CANBUS messages bridged from drivertrain can over to infotainment so the RNSE can see and respond to them.

You may be better looking at the Arduino project I have been working on this week:
https://rnse.pcbbc.co.uk/arduino.php

This can interact with the stock A6 parking module (8Z0-919-283) over K-Line and at least give you the rear OPS display on the 193 RNSE (theoretically at least for the NA firmware - I haven't actually tested OPS on that). Also in theory we could perhaps work out how to simulate the necessary CANBUS messages for the reversing camera module and thus activate the combined OPS/Camera mode.

What would really help from my end would be some real world CANBUS traces of the official modules. There was a lot of trial and error guesswork in working out what the 8P0-919-475 OPS module should send, and I'm not keen on spending the same amount of time again on the camera module.

At least one other user has now tested my NA firmware on both 192 and 193 units. Although the 193 was a converted EU unit.

Please note I don't always see threads here, so if you do not get a reply it may be better to PM me or send a "nudge" via the Firmware Page Contact Form.


----------



## N6SSA

Hi.

Lots of great instructions here. I have now connected rear camera to the RNS-E. The camera itself was already fitted with the previous Android HU along with power feed along the Video cable rather than from the rear reverse lights, so I didn't need to make any changes at the back of the car.

Along with Rear View Camera, I have also connected up the microphone with lots of help from MT-V6 and others in this thread - How to: SDS on RNSE. I have also added DAB, but that is not directly connected - just using an FM transmitter which plugs neatly into the cigarette lighter, with aerial routed through the ashtray and along to the windscreen. I tried multiple 'hidden' aerials but no luck with them. I have also connected in, at the same time as connecting the camera, a 1T0035530 aerial amplifier/switch to try to improve FM/ remove the 00858 error (not yet tested).

I am using a 193 Mk2 RNS-E and I have installed pcbbc's Firmware version 0260 and enabled SDS, and the SDS seems to be now all OK. Great work pcbbc.

Back to the Camera -
The Interface I bought is this one -
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Original...-Converter-Wiring-For-Audi-Rns-E/133538274350








The received item is not identical. I forgot to take a photo of it before fitting it behind the panels.
The only connections other than the plug to the interface and the 32 pin plug are to +12V and GND and the Video In. It
does not to have any CAN connections.
Because I have a 193, therefore I do not have RFSL hardware, and therefore I am also relying on pcbbc Firmware to switch the Rear Camera on when Reverse is selected. I can see in the Engineering menu that Reverse is being recognised ON and OFF as the shifter is moved in and out of reverse. Problem I have is that if I switch the coding to add TV to the final digit and set Channel 4 to 1, then the camera is permanently displayed. I'm sure it did once not show the camera view until I put the car in reverse, but since then, I only can either have camera view permanently on or permanently off, depending on the coding/ adaptation.

pcbbc. Is this a case of needing to try the BETA Firmware 0270? The website suggests not to use 0270 unless instructed.

Any other suggestions gratefully received.
Thanks.


----------



## MT-V6

Before I swapped to the R8 camera module, I had the same issue you describe, with the permanently displayed image from the camera interface. I never found out what was causing it though, I put it down to a dodgy interface, but mine is different to yours (Kunset labelled)


----------



## pcbbc

N6SSA said:


> Problem I have is that if I switch the coding to add TV to the final digit and set Channel 4 to 1, then the camera is permanently displayed. I'm sure it did once not show the camera view until I put the car in reverse, but since then, I only can either have camera view permanently on or permanently off, depending on the coding/ adaptation.
> 
> pcbbc. Is this a case of needing to try the BETA Firmware 0270? The website suggests not to use 0270 unless instructed


Hi - thanks for the alert via PM! But replying here to ensure your question is answered for others...

Yes, sorry - this is my bad.

Up until October I didn't have access to a 193 unit *without* RFSL/V-Signal hardware for testing. I'd thefore assumed (wrongly as it turns out) that the RFSL input would appear LOW (i.e. reverse gear OFF) if there wasn't any hardware present for detecting it.

I have now obtained a second 193 exclusively for testing purposes, and unfortunately it seems this isn't the case - RFSL is permanently HIGH instead.

The October 2020 - Beta Release - 0270 / 0700 currently available from the website contains a self-detecting fix for this. The fix is that RFSL must have been detected LOW in order for a HIGH signal to be recognised. Units that have a permentantly HIGH siginal (i.e. NO dedicated RFSL hardware) will use CANBUS reversing singal ONLY.

See release notes:


> Fixed a bug with 193 hardware that would cause reverse gear select to stick on if no RFSL input hardware was available


So TL;DR - yes you will need the Beta. Sorry for any inconvenience.

Edit: Also I think you do not need to enable TV mode. If your camera module doesn't have CANBUS connections there's no point. Just code 1 in channel 4 for the Lamborgini camera mode.


----------



## N6SSA

Excellent news. I will try the Beta version today and report back.
Thanks very much.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

pete_r said:


> Another couple of questions if you don't mind.
> 
> 1. What's the best route for getting from the boot of a roadster to the head unit to save me pulling everything up.
> 
> 2. For a different purpose, I need a ignition switched live. As I have no wiring diagram is there a accessory fuse in the ignition circuit or somewhere in the engine compartment that I can tap into for a live that comes on with the ignition being turned on.
> 
> Do they still sell Haynes manuals lol.


*Reversing camera question*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2008117

I've linked your original post here and recommend you read through it from page one. Althrough it was originally intended for the RNS-E, there's good information on non-OEM camera installations and wire routing as well.

(1) Basically you have to go through the left corner conduit flex hose to get from the deck lid into the trunk -

Take a look at page 31 of this post for more images on the Roadster. In the images below you can see where I've used a long cable tie to tape the wires to and then pull them through. You'll need to separate the conduit and route the upper and lower separately as it's a bit easier this way. These RCA connectors also make it much easier since it's impossible to pass the yellow RCA connector through the conduit.

Once the wires are in the boot, run them through the center bulkhead, under the door sill and up to the Head unit. You may want to just follow the existing harnesses and secure to it with cable ties. Once it's into the dash at the head unit, attach the other RCA connector and plug it into Video In. There are several posts on how to remove the Roadster deck and rear seat panel in the KB.

(2) Wiring diagrams and fuse layouts are available in the KB with the Workshop Manuals. For ignition-on power, use a piggy-back fuse to tap off the fuse panel as it's safer way to do it -

*FAQ - Audi TT (8J) Workshop Manuals & Self Study Programs*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1833829

*FAQ - Adding a Piggy-Back Fuse Tap & Fuse Locations*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1849573


----------



## jaydee77

This a great project and really would love to start with it....

But of course the main thing for me is getting the right parts.

Camera's mentioned are rare or hard to find and im a bit scared of all the cheap china stuff. I also have hallogen license plate lights, which i want to upgrade to led....

So maybe someone has done this recently and can give me directions on a good camera

2009 TTS Quattro with 192 RNS-E


----------



## SwissJetPilot

That will be a challenge unto itself as so many of the cameras on the market are made by a few Chinese companies and re-branded under any number of different names.

The other question is where an how do you want to mount it?

Here's a link that's worth a read -

*Audi TTS - Reverse Camera*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1918387


----------



## jaydee77

SwissJetPilot said:


> That will be a challenge unto itself as so many of the cameras on the market are made by a few Chinese companies and re-branded under any number of different names.
> 
> The other question is where an how do you want to mount it?
> 
> Here's a link that's worth a read -
> 
> *Audi TTS - Reverse Camera*
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1918387


Thanx... i think i go for the mincam above the license plate from that link. This way is can upgrade my number plate lights to led and still have a rear view camera.

So i need the relay with fuse for good 12v from the reverse light in tail light
Then a good / cheap media converter (any tips ?)
And then some wiring thingies & coding with vcds... must be doable


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *jaydee77* - If you go to the first page of this post, you'll find all the parts are listed there. Also, if you have RNS-E, you'll need to verify if yours is RFSL capable as described in this post..


----------



## jaydee77

SwissJetPilot said:


> @ *jaydee77* - If you go to the first page of this post, you'll find all the parts are listed there. Also, if you have RNS-E, you'll need to verify if yours is RFSL capable as described in this post..


Yeah saw to check the label... taking out the mid vent is an easy job swiss ? probaply take a peak there then


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Easy peasy! 

If you don't already have a few nylon pry bars, now's the time to get a few for these sorts of projects.


----------



## TonyZed

jaydee77 said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ *jaydee77* - If you go to the first page of this post, you'll find all the parts are listed there. Also, if you have RNS-E, you'll need to verify if yours is RFSL capable as described in this post..
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah saw to check the label... taking out the mid vent is an easy job swiss ? probably take a peak there then
Click to expand...

Don't even trust the label! I bought a unit from a member of this group and it turned out to be a duff one. It had an RFSL label but it wasn't genuine. Subsequent closer inspection would show several giveaways on the label which showed it was a copy showing the RFSL rather than NC which it was. Double check your label for errors before you spend time and money on other parts and work. Where did you get your unit from?

By the time I discovered it was missing the correct board inside the unit it was too late to get a refund. All this was documented in posts on here a few years ago.

TonyZ


----------



## pcbbc

For an 8J TT a RFSL unit is no longer required as I have patched the firmware to detect reverse gear using CAN for activation of the basic reverse camera. Just update to one of my patched firmwares.

RFSL is only perhaps necessary if you have a vehicle that doesn't supply reverse notifications via CANBUS (e.g. 8N TT, A6, etc), but even then you can inject the required CANBUS messages using a very cheap Arduino circuit.

There's no way to tell with VCDS if RFSL is present or not. You can check the HW version, but seeming as that is stored in the FLASH, and it would be possible to swap out the backplane with the RFSL hardware on it and that would not update the HW version, it's not a cast iron guarantee.


----------



## prefuse07

pcbbc said:


> For an 8J TT a RFSL unit is no longer required as I have patched the firmware to detect reverse gear using CAN for activation of the basic reverse camera. Just update to one of my patched firmwares.
> 
> RFSL is only perhaps necessary if you have a vehicle that doesn't supply reverse notifications via CANBUS (e.g. 8N TT, A6, etc), but even then you can inject the required CANBUS messages using a very cheap Arduino circuit.
> 
> There's no way to tell with VCDS if RFSL is present or not. You can check the HW version, but seeming as that is stored in the FLASH, and it would be possible to swap out the backplane with the RFSL hardware on it and that would not update the HW version, it's not a cast iron guarantee.


Which is your most current stable (non beta) ver? Is it October 2020?


----------



## pcbbc

prefuse07 said:


> Which is your most current stable (non beta) ver? Is it October 2020?


December 2020 - Chestnut Release - 0270 / 0700
Which you will need unless you have a unit with RFSL input, as there was a bug if the dedicated reverse input hardware was missing.

But also the current EU beta wis perfectly stable. There have been quite a few feature pack sales and no reported issues.
December 2020 - Beta Release V2 - 0280 / 0710

Up to you.


----------



## prefuse07

pcbbc said:


> prefuse07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which is your most current stable (non beta) ver? Is it October 2020?
> 
> 
> 
> December 2020 - Chestnut Release - 0270 / 0700
> Which you will need unless you have a unit with RFSL input, as there was a bug if the dedicated reverse input hardware was missing.
> 
> But also the current EU beta wis perfectly stable. There have been quite a few feature pack sales and no reported issues.
> December 2020 - Beta Release V2 - 0280 / 0710
> 
> Up to you.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that!

I have a North American RNSE-PU without RFSL (unfortunately) -- but as I understand it, your firmware bypasses the need for it anyway, right?

I apologize if this has already been covered somewhere, perhaps here. I'll need to get to reading to see if I can add a backup cam to my TT. Been looking at aftermarket units, but if this will work in my current setup, I may just do that!


----------



## pcbbc

prefuse07 said:


> I have a North American RNSE-PU without RFSL (unfortunately) -- but as I understand it, your firmware bypasses the need for it anyway, right?
> 
> I apologize if this has already been covered somewhere, perhaps here. I'll need to get to reading to see if I can add a backup cam to my TT. Been looking at aftermarket units, but if this will work in my current setup, I may just do that!


Sorry, missed the fact that you are NA. It's right there in your forum profile, so no excuses....

Yes, I hope I have bypassed the need for RFSL input on both EU and NA 193 units in vehicles such as TT 8J which supply reverse notification over CANBUS (For vehicles without reverse over CANBUS you'd still need a unit with dedicated RFSL input hardware, or an additional Arduino CANBUS injection device).

Okay, so the feature pack beta has only just been released for NA units....
March 2021 - BETA Release - 0290 / 0320
As such I have very little feedback on it. But I can say, as with all of my firmwares, it has been loaded onto my own hardware (a converted EU 193 unit) and so is at least tested in that regard.
And I do have at least one NA user who I know is currently testing this release on 193 hardware, but hasn't got around to putting a camera in yet (they say they plan to).

Other than that then yes, the "stable" release would be...
October 2020 - Chestnut Release - 0280 / 0310
This should have all the available features of the equivalent EU release, so reverse camera _should_ work.

Unfortunately the feedback I get from US users is apparently very small, and I could really do with more. Especially so around reversing cameras. I expect the fact that the simple "Lamborghini" camera option was disabled in the stock firmware on these units means few people have actually tried this....

I have at least tested the Chestnut NA firmware in my own vehicle (admittedly a MK1 TT and with converted EU 193) and the reverse camera fixes I had made worked perfectly. 

Let me know if you need any more advice or help and I'll try my best to answer. Feel free to give me a nudge if I don't see a post here (send a PM or mail via my site) as sometimes I don't check back quite often enough to see posts made here - sorry. 

Oh, and if you do try my firmware then a brief mention on any US sites you may be a member of would certainly help spread the word for other NA owners.... Ta.


----------



## prefuse07

pcbbc said:


> prefuse07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a North American RNSE-PU without RFSL (unfortunately) -- but as I understand it, your firmware bypasses the need for it anyway, right?
> 
> I apologize if this has already been covered somewhere, perhaps here. I'll need to get to reading to see if I can add a backup cam to my TT. Been looking at aftermarket units, but if this will work in my current setup, I may just do that!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, missed the fact that you are NA. It's right there in your forum profile, so no excuses....
> 
> Yes, I hope I have bypassed the need for RFSL input on both EU and NA 193 units in vehicles such as TT 8J which supply reverse notification over CANBUS (For vehicles without reverse over CANBUS you'd still need a unit with dedicated RFSL input hardware, or an additional Arduino CANBUS injection device).
> 
> Okay, so the feature pack beta has only just been released for NA units....
> March 2021 - BETA Release - 0290 / 0320
> As such I have very little feedback on it. But I can say, as with all of my firmwares, it has been loaded onto my own hardware (a converted EU 193 unit) and so is at least tested in that regard.
> And I do have at least one NA user who I know is currently testing this release on 193 hardware, but hasn't got around to putting a camera in yet (they say they plan to).
> 
> Other than that then yes, the "stable" release would be...
> October 2020 - Chestnut Release - 0280 / 0310
> This should have all the available features of the equivalent EU release, so reverse camera _should_ work.
> 
> Unfortunately the feedback I get from US users is apparently very small, and I could really do with more. Especially so around reversing cameras. I expect the fact that the simple "Lamborghini" camera option was disabled in the stock firmware on these units means few people have actually tried this....
> 
> I have at least tested the Chestnut NA firmware in my own vehicle (admittedly a MK1 TT and with converted EU 193) and the reverse camera fixes I had made worked perfectly.
> 
> Let me know if you need any more advice or help and I'll try my best to answer. Feel free to give me a nudge if I don't see a post here (send a PM or mail via my site) as sometimes I don't check back quite often enough to see posts made here - sorry.
> 
> Oh, and if you do try my firmware then a brief mention on any US sites you may be a member of would certainly help spread the word for other NA owners.... Ta.
Click to expand...

For sure -- thanks for your had work on this!

I need to assemble a list of parts needed to try and get the reverse camera setup on my unit. I will let you know if I install any of your FW and will def give a shoutout.


----------



## shonky.geeza

Wow what an intense thread this is. Mind blown... Thank to all who have taken time to contribute.

Has anyone come across a Dynamic Trajectory Reverse camera (moving lines) camera? Ill be using a Pioneer head unit, once I've made up my mind


----------



## ryguy

prefuse07 said:


> I need to assemble a list of parts needed to try and get the reverse camera setup on my unit. I will let you know if I install any of your FW and will def give a shoutout.


prefuse07-

Greetings from Seattle! I too have a 2012 Audi TT Quattro that I am trying to fit with a reverse camera. I have been testing pcbbc's firmware for several months. He has done an AMAZING job breathing updated features into our aging hardware.

o Have you had the opportunity to assemble your list of parts?
o Better yet, have you tested any domestic hardware?

The original interface unit that pcbbc installed and tested with is no longer available. He recommended I try this interface ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32809352827.html ) from AliExpress. He said that he doesn't guarantee in any way this is the same seller or module as he has. But, at that price point (<$40), I would be willing to roll the dice.

I know the pinouts WILL be a bit different, as it has a 26-pin VW RNS510 harness instead of a 32-pin Audi RNS-E harness. So, we will have to relocate wires into the proper location in the factory harness. The Kufatec models switch between RNS315/RNS510/RNS-E harness types with a modular plug change. Theoretically, this could be a much cheaper alternative.


----------



## prefuse07

ryguy said:


> prefuse07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need to assemble a list of parts needed to try and get the reverse camera setup on my unit. I will let you know if I install any of your FW and will def give a shoutout.
> 
> 
> 
> prefuse07-
> 
> Greetings from Seattle! I too have a 2012 Audi TT Quattro that I am trying to fit with a reverse camera. I have been testing pcbbc's firmware for several months. He has done an AMAZING job breathing updated features into our aging hardware.
> 
> o Have you had the opportunity to assemble your list of parts?
> o Better yet, have you tested any domestic hardware?
> 
> The original interface unit that pcbbc installed and tested with is no longer available. He recommended I try this interface ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32809352827.html ) from AliExpress. He said that he doesn't guarantee in any way this is the same seller or module as he has. But, at that price point (<$40), I would be willing to roll the dice.
> 
> I know the pinouts WILL be a bit different, as it has a 26-pin VW RNS510 harness instead of a 32-pin Audi RNS-E harness. So, we will have to relocate wires into the proper location in the factory harness. The Kufatec models switch between RNS315/RNS510/RNS-E harness types with a modular plug change. Theoretically, this could be a much cheaper alternative.
Click to expand...

Hey! Pcbbc told me of your interest in collaborating on a reverse cam install -- unfortunately, I've decided to just dole out the cash and go for an aftermarket unit. I am looking at a Dynavin N7 Pro, but still researching.

I think the RNS-E is just too outdated for me, while I do enjoy the NAV, I really do hate searching for music on it (my car has AMI, and I have a 128gb ipod connected), but using the wheel to scroll through thousands of tracks/albums/artists gets old super fast. Now, if pcbbc could somehow get Carplay working on it -- that would actually be something I might be willing to pay for -- then again, the RNS-E still wouldn't have a touchscreen, so.... back to my first comment, I think it's just outdated tech now, and I would rather have something that has Carplay.

Sorry that I can't be of more help with regard to the RNS-E.

Back to the topic of this thread though -- I will be installing a reverse camera, but I am still researching that part too. I really like what MT-V6 did, and how he mounted his cam, and I equally like SwissJetPilot's 3D model for the license plate lamp/camera bracket. I am still researching the perfect placement.


----------



## steve-x

Hi all,

I have a universal wifi camera with an android head unit (px6).

The camera has no reverse trigger, however, the headunit has a dedicated reverse camera feed from the standard loom (assume can signal) - pink wire. My question is, would the reverse trigger work on a manual tt mk2? I do not see how the ecu would know that reverse has been selected not being an auto?

Also; if a factory camera installation was not present before the upgrade, would the ecu even be coded to send the signal via can to trigger the reverse camera.?

I connected the reverse camera to the headunit (px6) specific camera power, ground and video input but there is no power output, because the 12v from the reverse trigger I assume (pink wire) was not present.

Note, engine was not started, ignition was on, perhaps ecu picks up reverse once vehicle is running and starts to move backwards.

I would rather not butcher the rear light wiring or anything else, hence looking for an existing trigger if possible and power.

Thanks.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

Tapping off the rear light is really easy with these T-Tap connectors.


----------



## steve-x

Thanks, appears there is no need, there is a can signal from the factory bcm to the HU. Tested with ignition on and it triggers the android HU to power the reverse camera.

i’ve just ran a shielded wire to the rear of the roadster (what a pain in the ass that was) and into the bootlid, so no butchering of factory wire needed 👍🏼


----------



## steve-x

Not satisfied with the wifi setup reception, I ran an RCA through to the boot lid. I did not remove the end if the RCA. I simply used a silicone spray to lube it up! Then massaged it through. Now have a flicker / interference free video feed. I left the wifi sender and received wired in though, just capped off for now. I figured I went through the trouble of installing it, why rip it all out? My theory? Left it as a backup incase the cable ever fails it can be switched over easy-ish, probably overkill.

PFA, used an old shieded audi RCA- probably better quality than the crappy thin wire amazon / ebay ones, so jobs a goodun.

Now just waiting for my resistor cables to turn of the warning as both no plate lights pictured are ‘error free’ led, and give an error, cheers then lol, and some extra spring clips for the panel under the boot, as a few pinged off in the garage never to return!!

Note to anyone removing the headunit, the leather around the centre console on the raised edges is made of toffee, mine is now snagged and damaged even with soft plstic rubbing against it - so when its all back, time to go to a repair place to get ut touched in.

cheers.


----------



## steve-x

Forgot to update, I ended up using these to get rid of the error caused by both the no plate light cam unit and new led unit on the other side:









2xAdapter plate LEDs Audi TT A4 Q5 A6 A5 SKODA VW resistor no error canbus B8 B9 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 2xAdapter plate LEDs Audi TT A4 Q5 A6 A5 SKODA VW resistor no error canbus B8 B9 at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



www.ebay.co.uk





They work, but, they got got AF! I didn’t realise until after holding one and reading up they do get ratger got - too hot to hold.

I found a place in the lid away from wires, and cable tied to metal to help disperse heat. Not my ideal solution but easy to revert back to factory, as no original connectors spliced.

In practice, the camera is stealth, but with the bootlid shut it obscures the top half of the camera image. Not a major problem as I only wanted it to check reversing distance from an object once already parked.

Cheers.


----------



## prefuse07

@pcbbc 

Due to the chip shortage, i've decided to just try to add a reverse camera to my RNS-E. I bought a camera off of aliexpress, and have just downloaded the "Elm" build of your RNS-E firmware.

Will be working on this install once the temps increase here, I just wanted to give a heads up, and a shoutout again to @pcbbc for the awesome work.

Need to figure out where exactly to connect the backup cam to the RNS-E, so will be doing more research on that while I await for the temps to increase.

Cheers!


----------



## JohnnyFarmer

LED number plate bulbs bring up error message..


Hello, I've recently installed some LED number plate bulbs but its bringing up an error message, really frustrating as they were meant to be 'error free' ones, any advice on this? Thanks guys




www.ttforum.co.uk





Swapped to 50w resistors of same resistance - much better - cooler - 









50W Aluminium Clad Power Resistor - 47 Ohms (47R) - 1st CLASS POST | eBay


Aluminium clad wire wound resistor intended for high power applications. Designed for chassis mounting to achieve heat dissipation and maximum performance. <br> <br> <li>Quantity : 1 </li> <li>Resistance : 47 Ohm </li> <li>Power Rating : 50W @ 25°C </li> <li>Max Voltage : 200V </li>...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## ryguy

prefuse07 said:


> @pcbbc
> 
> Due to the chip shortage, i've decided to just try to add a reverse camera to my RNS-E. I bought a camera off of aliexpress, and have just downloaded the "Elm" build of your RNS-E firmware.
> 
> Will be working on this install once the temps increase here, I just wanted to give a heads up, and a shoutout again to @pcbbc for the awesome work.
> 
> Need to figure out where exactly to connect the backup cam to the RNS-E, so will be doing more research on that while I await for the temps to increase.
> 
> Cheers!


How did your install go and which canbus converter and camera combination did you end up purchasing? Did it all work out okay?


----------



## prefuse07

ryguy said:


> How did your install go and which canbus converter and camera combination did you end up purchasing? Did it all work out okay?


I haven't done it yet, I ended up just buying an Xtrons HU (which I am currently installing), and prior to that had bought a backup cam off aliexpress, which will be a direct plug and play into the Xtrons, so no converter craziness needed, just feed the wires thru and plug in directly. I'll probably end up selling my RNS-E


----------



## ryguy

@pcbbc

Sanity Check...
I am running Elm firmware for North America (Jan 2022) on a 193 PU without an RFSL connection. I understand your firmware handles the detection of the reverse signal from CANBUS. I received my backup camera converter. The wiring looks pretty straightforward (Connect R, G, B, Ground, & Sync). I am going to try out different cameras from Amazon, to see what works best. On the coding, I should only need to make one quick change with VCDS?
Open Address 37: Navigation / Adaptation / Channel: 004 / Value: 1 (for Back-Up Camera installed)*

*Is that really all there is to it?*

* Ross-Tech's Wiki says that the value for "Back-Up Camera installed" is 2. I will try it both ways to see which is successful. Audi Radio/Navigation System (RNS-E) - Ross-Tech Wiki


----------



## pcbbc

Yes, with updated firmware that is all that is required for vehicles that supply reverse over CANBUS. RFSL input required for older legacy vehicles without CANBUS reverse notification.

There are several coding values on channel 4 for different types of camera. The help in VCDS gives more options than the RossTech website, which is incomplete.
1 is for Lamborghini type camera, which does not require extra CANBUS module.
2/3 is for camera with external module which overlays steering direction guide lines.

coding of Lamborghini camera (1) used to be disabled in NA firmwares except with vehicle type also coded as Lambo. Probably why they didn’t mention it on the website. Lamborghini mode now re-enabled in latest NA firmware from my website.


----------



## ryguy

pcbbc said:


> Yes, with updated firmware that is all that is required for vehicles that supply reverse over CANBUS. RFSL input required for older legacy vehicles without CANBUS reverse notification.
> 
> There are several coding values on channel 4 for different types of camera. The help in VCDS gives more options than the RossTech website, which is incomplete.
> 1 is for Lamborghini type camera, which does not require extra CANBUS module.
> 2/3 is for camera with external module which overlays steering direction guide lines.
> 
> coding of Lamborghini camera (1) used to be disabled in NA firmwares except with vehicle type also coded as Lambo. Probably why they didn’t mention it on the website. Lamborghini mode now re-enabled in latest NA firmware from my website.


Awesome!
Thank you for the information, fantastic support, and amazing firmware! I have a test camera on the way. But, I have one more intake to walnut shell blast before I can dig in. I will provide a little feedback soon.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

@ *pcbbc* - This...? And also this...link.


----------



## pcbbc

Yes, that’s the coding screen. Thanks Swiss.

Although you don’t need to code the TV adapter to be able to use a reversing camera. TV module coding only needed if you want the TV/AV input to appear on the media screen. For example for use with a car PC or DVD player.

No need to have TV/AV even enabled, or even present, just for a camera. Although of course a lot of people do use the IMA adapter to do the composite to RGB conversion necessary for the Lambo type reversing camera. But if you only want camera and aren’t interested in AV, you can use a cheaper CVBS to RGB adapter and cut out the need for the expensive IMA adapter.


----------



## ryguy

@pcbbc @SwissJetPilot

Thanks, Guys!

My goals are very simple - I only need a backup camera. So, I am attempting to test with a very inexpensive unit from AliExpress (less than $40 USD). The connector is incorrect (26-Pin Connector) and the unit only claims to work with RNS510 and RCD510 units. However, a lot of the fancier ($$$) units that work with those two units also advertise compatibility with RNSE. The RNS510 also supports 800 x 480 resolution, the same as my RNSE (193 PU). ...I'm gonna give it a shot.

While I did purchase a camera from Amazon, I do not have high hopes that it will work properly. I may have to play with a few different cameras before I am successful.


----------



## ryguy

*SUCCESS!!!*

For a grand total of about $75 USD, I have a working CVBS-RGBS Converter and compatible backup camera for my RNSE. While I have yet to fully install it, I did connect all the cables as a POC and ensure there was no flickering or image quality issues.

*//NAVIGATION UNIT INFORMATION*
Hardware Information: RNS-E PU US
Hardware Part Number: 8J0 035 193 F
Firmware Version: SW 0330 (Elm) [courtesy of @pcbbc ] 
Firmware Download: https://rnse.pcbbc.co.uk/ 

*//PRODUCT INFORMATION*
*** CVBS-RGBS CONVERTER
Product Link: https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256802933201910.html
Product Vendor: AliExpress (LHSYJ Professional Autoparts)
Product Model: chev0001
Product Documentation: http://cn.wul.wang/?s=chev0001 
Cost: $38.90 USD

This CVBS-RGBS Converter was purchased from AliExpress. It was designed to convert signals for RNS510 and RCD510 Headunits and has an integrated 26-Pin Connector that is plug-and-play compatible with those models. There are very few official RNSE Converters available on the market. This product only claims to work with RNS510 and RCD510 units. However, a lot of the fancier ($$$) units that work with those two units also advertise compatibility with RNSE. This model was available for ~$40 USD, including shipping. After removing the pins from the 26-Pin Connector, I assembled them directly into the 32-Pin Connector at the back of the RNSE and plugged it all in. It really was that easy!

*** CVBS Camera
Product Link: https://amzn.to/3UEsgZz
Product Vendor: Jansite
Product Model: Backup View Camera P026
Product Documentation: It's total shite!
Cost: $21.99 USD

This was the first camera I tried. It said it was compatible with CVBS by default and it worked with a nice clean image. The camera comes with several different colored loops that you cut to enable different functions/features. When the time for installation comes, I will be looking at cutting the GREEN LOOP to enable guidelines. The provided "manual" is a one-sided sheet of paper. I am amazed that they put so many different words on the paper and it basically says nothing. For better product details, you only need to read the Amazon listing. On a related note, I did try to find more detailed information from the manufacturer. When I visited Jansite's website, there was absolutely no information at all on the Backup View Camera P026. It was like they never even made it.

*//ASSEMBLY*
The connector on the CVBS-RGBS Converter is incorrect (26-Pin Connector) for our application. I figured out the pin combinations from an RNS510 and converted them to our RNSE Application. Details can be found in the chart below. The pins are removable and are the same type that fits into the 32-Pin RNSE Connector. You only need to remove the pins from the provided 26-Pin Connector and install them into the 32-Pin Connector. After that, you need to run power and the yellow RCA line to your camera. Once you have it all connected, you make one configuration change in VCDS, which is listed below. There are creative ways to integrate the camera into your vehicle. They are detailed on the many, MANY pages of this thread. However, that's really all there is to set this up!

*//26-PIN (FOR RNS510/RCD510) TO 32-PIN (FOR RNSE) CONVERSION*
26-PIN/12 - [WHITE - IN SYNC] - 32-PIN/15
26-PIN/13 - [GREEN - IN GREEN] - 32-PIN/16
26-PIN/24 - [BLACK - IN GROUND] - 32-PIN/30
26-PIN/25 - [YELLOW - IN BLUE] - 32-PIN/31
26-PIN/26 - [RED - IN RED] - 32-PIN/32

*//VCDS CODING ADDITIONS*
Address: 37-Navigation
Adaptation: 10
Channel: 004
Value: 1 - Back-Up Camera installed (Lamborghini Style)


----------



## pcbbc

Excellent! Well done!

Always nice to hear a success story, and see pictures of the result. Although some uncharitable individuals might pull you up on….


ryguy said:


> …no image quality issues


🤭

Also, for anyone else reading this, note my previous comment about requiring firmware update to my custom firmware to be able to enable reverse camera type 1 (Lambo) on NA RNSE. EU firmwares have no such restriction. Firmware update still needed for reverse gear detection on TT 8J (both EU and NA) and other models that use reverse over CANBUS (instead of physical RFSL input).

Enjoy!


----------



## ryguy

pcbbc said:


> Excellent! Well done!
> 
> Always nice to hear a success story, and see pictures of the result. Although some uncharitable individuals might pull you up on….
> 
> 🤭
> 
> Also, for anyone else reading this, note my previous comment about requiring firmware update to my custom firmware to be able to enable reverse camera type 1 (Lambo) on NA RNSE. EU firmwares have no such restriction. Firmware update still needed for reverse gear detection on TT 8J (both EU and NA) and other models that use reverse over CANBUS (instead of physical RFSL input).
> 
> Enjoy!


It was a warm one today and I was not at 100%. The Tiguan is still in pieces. I _was_ walnut blasting the intake. While I did manage to find some missing horses, I also managed to locate a coolant leak on the back side of the alternator bracket [that holds the Oil Filter and the Oil Cooler (EA888.1)]. Since that car still has 1.5 months remaining on the warranty, I am going to let someone else repair that bit. She is also getting a new Water Pump, Thermostat, Coolant Temp Sensor, Oil Cooler, Main Drive Belt, and Tensioner. When done, it is going to drive like a new car!

Updated my post...
I put some hardware details on my NAV unit and the location of your firmware. I was driving my daughter to work and had one of those "DUH, why didn't you put that in the post!?" moments. I want to make sure I have concentrated all the necessary bits of my experience/contribution into one post. I want to make sure others that follow in our footsteps have easy-to-follow road maps.

On image quality...
I was actually kind of impressed. The Tiguan has an RNS315. I was expecting a shitty picture of that quality. I got much more than I bargained for when it lit up and showed the video. For $75 USD, I am happy and also not in the dog house with my wife. ...and yes, I know I look like a clown in the pic. If I don't make an ass out of myself, someone else will. LOL! 🤡

On EU Firmwares...
@pcbbc To clarify, assuming you already have the EU Version of Elm installed, all you have to do is connect the hardware and you are all set? What if it is Genuine VAG hardware instead of aftermarket?


----------

